# Andrew Tate detained in Romania over human trafficking case



## Overwatch (Dec 29, 2022)

Andrew Tate detained in Romania over human trafficking case​

Published
1 hour ago

Share
IMAGE SOURCE, REUTERS
Image caption,
Andrew Tate was detained with his brother, Tristan, after having his house raided in the Romanian capital

By George Wright
BBC News

*Controversial online influencer Andrew Tate has reportedly been detained in Romania as part of a human trafficking and rape investigation.*

Mr Tate - who was detained alongside his brother Tristan - had his house raided in the capital, Bucharest.

A lawyer for the brothers confirmed their detention, Reuters said.

The former kickboxer rose to fame in 2016 when he was removed from British TV show Big Brother over a video which appeared to show him attacking a woman.

He went on to gain notoriety online, with Twitter banning him for saying women should "bear responsibility" for being sexually assaulted. He has since been reinstated.
*"The four suspects ... appear to have created an organised crime group with the purpose of recruiting, housing and exploiting women by forcing them to create pornographic content meant to be seen on specialised websites for a cost," prosecutors said, according to the Reuters news agency.*​
The brothers have been under investigation since April alongside two Romanian nationals.

Video circulated widely on social media appears to show Mr Tate and his brother being led away from a luxury villa.

Romania's Directorate for Investigating Organized Crime and Terrorism (DIICOT) issued a statement, but did not name the Tate brothers, stating that two British citizens and two Romanian citizens were suspected of being part of a criminal group focused on human trafficking.
It also released a video of the raid, showing guns, knives, and money on display in one room.

Mr Tate moved to Romania five years ago.

Media caption,

Who is Andrew Tate, the former reality TV star turned influencer with "radical" views?
Prior to gaining worldwide notoriety, Mr Tate - a British citizen who was born in the US - fought professionally as a kickboxer and won world titles.

In 2016, he entered the Big Brother house but was soon removed after a video was circulated, which appeared to show him hitting a woman with a belt.

At the time of his expulsion from the show, Mr Tate said the video had been edited, calling it "a total lie trying to make me look bad".

He went on to gain notoriety online, with Twitter banning him for saying women should "bear responsibility" for being sexually assaulted.

Mr Tate has been banned from other social media platforms like YouTube, Facebook and Instagram, with TikTok also removing him, saying "misogyny is a hateful ideology that is not tolerated".

His posts on other online sites promote misogyny and target women and have millions of views, with the BBC's disinformation and social media correspondent Marianna Spring saying earlier this year his content had "raised concerns about the real-world effect it could have".

Alongside former US president Donald Trump, he has recently been allowed back onto Twitter following Elon Musk's takeover.

On Wednesday, Mr Tate became embroiled in a war of words on Twitter with climate activist Greta Thunberg.









						Andrew Tate detained in Romania over human trafficking case
					

The controversial online influencer has reportedly been detained in Romania.



					www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 29, 2022)

I've heard they found he was still in Romania because of a Pizza Box in a response video he made. The dude doxxed himself

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Bee 24 (Dec 29, 2022)

Heard he basically doxxed himself with a pizza box which is such a hilarious self own.

But glad this rapist and his brother were both arrested for their crimes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 29, 2022)

Bee 24 said:


> Heard he basically doxxed himself with a pizza box which is such a hilarious self own.
> 
> But glad this rapist and his brother were both arrested for their crimes.



Yeah, it was part of his pissing match with Greta Thunberg.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Why did he try to bully Greta? 

Never understood people's issue with her.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)

What a way to end the year


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> I've heard they found he was still in Romania because of a Pizza Box in a response video he made. The dude doxxed himself



This is the EU. I don't believe it was some Hollywood level bullshit such as this, they knew where he was. 

Could be wrong though.


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why did he try to bully Greta?
> 
> Never understood people's issue with her.



He wanted to brag about how many emissions he puts in the air and tweeted about his cars at her.

idk how people think he's cool, it's just fucking embarrassing lmao. Yeah dude, not looking insecure at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2022)

The true Pizza Gate

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> He wanted to brag about how many emissions he puts in the air and tweeted about his cars at her.
> 
> idk how people think he's cool, it's just fucking embarrassing lmao. Yeah dude, not looking insecure at all



I know what happened in terms of their interaction here but was wondering if they had a previous altercation. 

Dude is a grown man; I don't understand why he tried to mess with a teenager that hasn't done anything to him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> I've heard they found he was still in Romania because of a Pizza Box in a response video he made. The dude doxxed himself

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I know what happened in terms of their interaction here but was wondering if they had a previous altercation.
> 
> Dude is a grown man; I don't understand why he tried to mess with a teenager that hasn't done anything to him.


Probably aimed at her for attention. You aim at a bigger figure to get the attention. He's all about his branding and toxicity so not surprised there.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Why the FUCK would you be bringing attention to yourself if you have a literal human trafficking ring?

If this shit checks out this is honestly one of the biggest dumbasses of all time.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why the FUCK would you be bringing attention to yourself if you have a literal human trafficking ring?
> 
> If this shit checks out this is honestly one of the biggest dumbasses of all time.


I mean he aint too bright and he's cocky af. Dude was building up his own brand despite committing allegedly human trafficking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why did he try to bully Greta?
> 
> Never understood people's issue with her.


He was hoping he could smash. He took the wrong approach with the one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

It was apparently over money laundering which means he's donezo

You may be able to skate by trafficking women but once you start making that funny money the  government about to be all up in your ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

Man got arrested because Greta clapped his ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)

It's funny how the supposed male role model life advice guys are like the worst people in terms of personality and in well, morals. For Tate, it's money laundering and possibly human trafficking.

These manopshere/red pillers followers need to realize that these get rich quick role models are nothing but a sham, and an obvious one. The reality is that there is no shortcut to self improvement and their advice is full of red flags. Sometimes they are usually framed as "society is brainwashing you, now let me brainwash you instead. Take my pill instead instead of theirs."

The right and right-adjacent content creators dominating the space are pulling certain types of vulnerable, disaffected young men into bad places.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why did he try to bully Greta?
> 
> Never understood people's issue with her.


Because she advocates for the world to be a better place, and conservatives want to keep it miserable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 30, 2022)

Someone will eventually come into this thread and defend him. The question is how long will it take and who will be the one to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Someone will eventually come into this thread and defend him. The question is how long will it take and who will be the one to do it.


we all know who


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

hint: it's a guy who claims he belives in tradition values

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> It was apparently over money laundering which means he's donezo
> 
> You may be able to skate by trafficking women but once you start making that funny money the  government about to be all up in your ass



I wonder if it's like Al Capone and him being done for tax evasion. 

They know he did worse but can't get all the evidence. So they're going with a slam dunk on something else. 

Either way the dude is a piece of shit. Known woman beater, said he moved to Romania because "They barely go after rape charges." compared to the UK, said women deserved to be sexually abused, likes his partners to be teens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if it's like Al Capone and him being done for tax evasion.
> 
> They know he did worse but can't get all the evidence. So they're going with a slam dunk on something else.
> 
> Either way the dude is a piece of shit. Known woman beater, said he moved to Romania because "They barely go after rape charges." compared to the UK, said women deserved to be sexually abused, likes his partners to be teens.


he says he likes bedding virgins because he says they have no way of comparing against him which is major small limp penis energy and insane insecurity

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 30, 2022)

The only thing that makes this even sweeter is that he now also risks losing his cars.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2022)

Mintaka said:


> The only thing that would make this even sweeter is that he now also risks losing his cars.


I mean….


> A private broadcaster reported that the authorities have focused attention on a number of luxury vehicles at the residence.
> 
> It said that a police trailer was on-site, possibly to uplift one or multiple vehicles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> he says he likes bedding virgins because he says they have no way of comparing against him which is major small limp penis energy and insane insecurity



I'm certain that's code for something much worse. These kind of men don't say shit that makes them look like, a joke unless it's hiding something actually vile. Their ego would not allow it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why the FUCK would you be bringing attention to yourself if you have a literal human trafficking ring?
> 
> If this shit checks out this is honestly one of the biggest dumbasses of all time.


This shit happens when you reward people for bad behaviour. It is stupid because the law is patient, but from his POV he was getting money and they had nothing on him.

A part of me is in favour of introducing less serious offences so to speak. The liberty purists would shit a porcupine but I genuinely believe it would benefit people if we started to pump the brakes before they become irredeemable pieces of shit.



Nemesis said:


> I'm certain that's code for something much worse. These kind of men don't say shit that makes them look like, a joke unless it's hiding something actually vile. Their ego would not allow it.


Yeah, the vibe I got was that it was about grooming young women and exploiting their naivety. 

I hope they make an example of him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 30, 2022)

Didn't he go to Romania because he thought they don't have enough laws there


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Didn't he go to Romania because he thought they don't have enough laws there



He said "40% of the reason is because Romania is less likely to charge rape." 

Followed up with "I'm not a rapist, but I like the idea of doing what I want." 

We now have Ned Stark telling us what we should think of every word the precedes but.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 30, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> He said "40% of the reason is because Romania is less likely to charge rape."
> 
> Followed up with "I'm not a rapist, but I like the idea of doing what I want."
> 
> We now have Ned Stark telling us what we should think of every word the precedes but.


Might even work out in favor if Romanian law system and provoke some improvements. That would probably make him suffer even more


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)

I guess it’s a good thing he didn’t choose Bulgaria. I don’t exactly have a lot of faith in our criminal justice system.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

The Saltiest Pizza said:


> Because she advocates for the world to be a better place, and conservatives want to keep it miserable.


Never heard of anything she’s said. What in particular from what she said, advocates for a better world?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Never heard of anything she’s said. What in particular from what she said, advocates for a better world?


You ain't got Google?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You ain't got Google?


Don’t have a place to start. Does she have a name? Or whatever pronoun they use (sigh)


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 30, 2022)

Not Greta cleaning up a huge pile of hot garbage before the new year.


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Don’t have a place to start. Does she have a name? Or whatever pronoun they use (sigh)



????????????? Her name has been mentioned everywhere in this thread.

You have much more concern for pronouns than most trans people I know, you're so considerate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Don’t have a place to start. Does she have a name? Or whatever pronoun they use (sigh)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

This is why you don't cancel people from platforms.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 30, 2022)

I wonder what Zyzz would think of Andrew Tate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 30, 2022)

I would guess that Romanian prisons aren't as nice as UK ones. So hopefully his decision to move there bites him the ass.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> He wanted to brag about how many emissions he puts in the air and tweeted about his cars at her.
> 
> idk how people think he's cool, it's just fucking embarrassing lmao. Yeah dude, not looking insecure at all


He wont need his car in jail


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why the FUCK would you be bringing attention to yourself if you have a literal human trafficking ring?
> 
> If this shit checks out this is honestly one of the biggest dumbasses of all time.


I think he benefited from controversy. His underground porn thingy if true and his shady MLM university woild sell well from him being trending


----------



## blk (Dec 30, 2022)

Good news. 

As expected his web-cam business did involve human trafficking. 

And won't be surprised if even drug trafficking and other criminal activities were involved. 

Going to Romania because rape laws are more lax and because you can more easily do your virtual prostitution business was too sus from the beginning. 


Hopefully they also take all his money, cars, houses, etc, that's how you hurt these people the most.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 18 | Winner 2


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


>


Cooking up that ether .


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 30, 2022)

Read on Twitter that he was released without charge but I couldn't find anything to verify that's true. I hope it's not true otherwise he just proved his point about the Romanian justice system.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)

@UtahCrip Thoughts on the guy snitchin' on himself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 30, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Read on Twitter that he was released without charge but I couldn't find anything to verify that's true. I hope it's not true otherwise he just proved his point about the Romanian justice system.


If it's true his wallet probably got 3/4 thinner


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

He tweeted something an hour ago so it's possible that he's been released, though maybe temporarily? I haven't found news sources on him being released however. It would have been mentioned somewhere if he has.









						Romanian prosecutors want Andrew Tate's arrest to be extended
					

Romanian prosecutors asked a Bucharest court on Friday to extend by 30 days the arrest of ex-kickboxer and internet personality Andrew Tate, prosecutors from the anti organised crime unit said in a statement.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 30, 2022)

Really stupid.

Someone mentioned something similar in a Cyberpunk 2077 sidequest about catching someone over some pizza...


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 30, 2022)

Prisoner 1: "Carl over there was involved in a 7 country internationally organized manhunt. How'd they catch you?"

Tate: "Well, I randomly tried bragging to a teenager about how cool I was."

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Dec 30, 2022)

Damn, caught really lacking 

also Off topic but where can I go discuss about off topic things?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

Lmao,
Similar with Trump, they're gonna try to do everything to attack Andrew simply because he has too much influence on the male youth.
The human trafficking allegations are obviously BS.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 6 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> Lmao,
> Similar with Trump, they're gonna try to do everything to attack Andrew simply because he has too much influence on the male youth.
> The human trafficking allegations are obviously BS.


Influence being trafficking them.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> He wanted to brag about how many emissions he puts in the air and tweeted about his cars at her.
> 
> idk how people think he's cool, it's just fucking embarrassing lmao. Yeah dude, not looking insecure at all



The best part is that the organization that arrested him is called GRETA, and he got caught because he kept tweeting his insecure "alpha male" rants to Greta, which showed the pizza boxes in the background. This grown ass man played himself trying to bully a girl half his age lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Kiba on his typical incel/apologist shit.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Friendly 2 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> The best part is that the organization that arrested him is called GRETA, and he got caught because he kept tweeting his insecure "alpha male" rants to Greta, which showed the pizza boxes in the background. This grown ass man played himself trying to bully a girl half his age lmao


Synchronicity


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm not gonna spend too much time on this thread, because Andrew is obviously innocent.
He'll be released subsequently, and the investigation leads to nothing (duh).
And you guys and the media will keep insinuating that he's a human trafficker  

Though, that won't stop the global elites' campaign to try to take him out, because of his global influence.


Mider T said:


> Influence being trafficking them.


"trafficking the male youth"
What making speeches online is trafficking now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Kiba on his typical incel/apologist shit.


bruh, This is sooo Old.
The woman in the video herself had to debunk it, not once but twice, as simply roleplay.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> I'm not gonna spend too much time on this thread, because Andrew is obviously innocent.
> He'll be released subsequently, and the investigation leads to nothing (duh).
> And you guys and the media will keep insinuating that he's a human trafficker
> 
> ...


Keep cheering for Andrew "Epstein" Tate.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> bruh, This is sooo Old.
> The woman in the video herself had to debunk it, not once but twice, as simply roleplay.


That's exactly what the incel community tried to excuse it as, wasn't roleplay obviously so they looked pathetic later.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's exactly what the incel community tried to excuse it as, wasn't roleplay obviously so they looked pathetic later.


cringe reply.
Why not look it up before making dumbass posts

Andrew got Kicked off Big brother for these BS allegations. He would've been convicted and sent to prison if the woman didn't make a statement debunking the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> And you guys and the media will keep insinuating that he's a human trafficker



Who's insinuating? We're saying it outright. Andrew Tate is a human trafficker. It doesn't surprise me that you're defending him.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Who's insinuating? We're saying it outright. Andrew Tate is a human trafficker. It doesn't surprise me that you're defending him.


That only makes you look like a bigger fool.
Well, it can't be helped that many of you are perma brainwashed media bots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Question I only superficially know about andrew Tate since hes become popular on the YouTube where everyone talks about him and has become a central figure in the red pill community.

I hear that his supposed transgressions in the past and shady business isnt a secret so if this guy is as much of a scumbag as people in this thread is saying it's crazy he became popular in the first place

It reminds me of trump in the election gaining popularity after saying effed up divisive things but became scrutinized for various legal issues.

I hear the people that support tate say his message is of empowerment and positivity but him randomly targeting that girl shows his whole platform is really ill intented even tho he says otherwise.

I'm ignorant on the legitimacy of the crimes hes charged with but if he really did those things then throw the book at him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Kiba on his typical incel/apologist shit.


Is this the video that got him kicked out of big brother? If so wow cant believe people still supported him after this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Is this the video that got him kicked out of big brother? If so wow cant believe people still supported him after this.


You're looking at one of those simps right here in Punished Kiba.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's exactly what the incel community tried to excuse it as, wasn't roleplay obviously so they looked pathetic later.


Even if it is roleplay personally think you got to be a pretty messed up person to get horny from abusing a woman even if its acting like how do you get attracted with someone crying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

good fuck this guy


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Question I only superficially know about andrew Tate since hes become popular on the YouTube where everyone talks about him and has become a central figure in the red pill community.
> 
> I hear that his supposed transgressions in the past and shady business isnt a secret so if this guy is as much of a scumbag as people in this thread is saying it's crazy he became popular in the first place
> 
> ...


I’m only just now learning about this guy too but it’s not a very endearing education:



> Tate has falsely claimed that women bear some responsibility for being sexually assaulted and that they have no "innate responsibility and honor."
> 
> Before being banned, his videos racked up billions of views on TikTok and Instagram. His main business venture of late was Hustler's University, an online course for aspiring alpha males that taught lessons on crypto, stock investing and "freelancing."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> That only makes you look like a bigger fool.
> Well, it can't be helped that many of you are perma brainwashed media bots.



You'll have to forgive us. We're not smart enough or alpha enough to give thousands of dollars to a balding man with no chin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 18 | Winner 2


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> You'll have to forgive us. We're not smart enough or alpha enough to give thousands of dollars to a balding man with no chin.


That’s very alpha, he lost his hair worrying about the state of white men in a post feminism America!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 30, 2022)

Looks like he's finished. If he manages to somehow beat the case though, it would have the opposite effect.
Tweet unavailable.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

They’ve been arrested on allegations, again. They didn’t prove he was involved in any human trafficking last time. Why’s everyone so sure about this time yet again?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> Lmao,
> Similar with Trump, they're gonna try to do everything to attack Andrew simply because he has too much influence on the male youth.
> The human trafficking allegations are obviously BS.


Aren't you tired of going ''Lol maybe these extremely corrupt guys who do all these crimes are secretly innocent'' all the time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> They’ve been arrested on allegations, again. They didn’t prove he was involved in any human trafficking last time. Why’s everyone so sure about this time yet again?


When was he previously arrested in Romania, I wasn't aware of that?


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Aren't you tired of going ''Lol maybe these extremely corrupt guys who do all these crimes are secretly innocent'' all the time?


Fine. Let’s hear it, Ruthless. What makes them extremely corrupt?


Parallax said:


> When was he previously arrested in Romania, I wasn't aware of that?


They dropped all charges. He was innocent at that time. Now why are you so sure this time?

I’ll follow along with your logic of “he’s guilty until he’s proven innocent” that you people have in this thread, since he’s a rapist, human trafficker based on the allegations by Romania’s police force


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> I'm not gonna spend too much time on this thread, because Andrew is obviously innocent.
> He'll be released subsequently, and the investigation leads to nothing (duh).
> And you guys and the media will keep insinuating that he's a human trafficker
> 
> ...


How familiar are you with DIICOT


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Fine. Let’s hear it, Ruthless. What makes them extremely corrupt?
> 
> They dropped all charges. He was innocent at that time. Now why are you so sure this time?
> 
> I’ll follow along with your logic of “he’s guilty until he’s proven innocent” that you people have in this thread, since he’s a rapist, human trafficker based on the allegations by Romania’s police force


Was he arrested by the local authorities or DIICOT


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Was he arrested by the local authorities or DIICOT


Who knows, I can’t find the old news articles. What’s not different is they were swatted and they were swatted this time as well, and both times, it was allegations by a nobody

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

His properties were raided in April 2022 by prosecutors/police and they found two girls, including one American who managed to notify the US embassy she was being held captive and where. No charges were made but it seems DIICOT continued the investigation from there and they're looking at organized crime, rape and human trafficking charges now.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

wileykat said:


> His properties were raided in April 2022 by prosecutors/police and they found two girls, including one American who managed to notify the US embassy she was being held captive and where. No charges were made but it seems DIICOT continued the investigation from there and they're looking at organized crime, rape and human trafficking charges now.


How old were these two girls and what was their relationship with the Tates?


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)

did someone fix that? I went to wikipedia to check but didn't see it. Lame


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> How old were these two girls and what was their relationship with the Tates?


Why are you asking me like I'm in DIICOT? Romanian media did claim that one of the girls was 20 but not the American one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Who knows, I can’t find the old news articles. What’s not different is they were swatted and they were swatted this time as well, and both times, it was allegations by a nobody


I see, thanks for the info.  I will say that DIICO is nothing like the local PD they don't just appear based on random calls or swat attempts and generally act with warrants and evidence before making any moves.


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

wileykat said:


> Why are you asking me like I'm in DIICOT? Romanian media did claim that one of the girls was 20 but not the American one.


Romanian Media is so clumsy, I wouldn’t believe it


Parallax said:


> I see, thanks for the info.  I will say that DIICO is nothing like the local PD they don't just appear based on random calls or swat attempts and generally act with warrants and evidence before making any moves.


So far, the Media says they’re “alleged”. If it turns out there’s no evidence, this will be counterproductive, they’ll raise a far bigger army of supporters than they already did


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 30, 2022)

The pizza gave him away.

Man i have to try that Pizza.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)

Next, they’ll probably bust The Quartering on small livestock molestation charges.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2022)

Greta is probably the biggest motivator for NOT giving a fuck about Climate change
Such a cringe ass tweet.  
and 2m+ likes, lmao. 
I wonder what the bot:human engagement ratio is for that tweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 3 | Dislike 4


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Does this girl serve for anything particularly interesting other than for memes? So this is her face, and now I understand why Tate even thought it was funny to make fun of her with his 33 cars and their enormous emission.

The elites were smart to make her some kind of ambassador for climate change, because how are you going to tell a 15 year old she’s full of garbage without being told you’re picking on a child? She’s literally a defence cop-out decoy and her time of invincibility by being a minor has already come to an end.

I would gladly trash her opinions now that she’s 18 and I’m not that much older anyway. She’s a whimsical elite puppet clown, nothing more or less

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 30, 2022)

Funny, I didn't even know who he was until earlier that day when he was bragging about his expensive car collection.

I remember telling somebody at that time that he's a pos for not selling all the cars except 1, staying humble, and donating the money to people that aren't as lucky and actually need it.

Then hours later, he gets arrested, and I find out he's the "head of the manosphere" and makes his money by charging $500 an hour to tell guys how to pick up girls? THEN I find out he has a side business that takes advantage of women?(and after seeing those charges, some of those women are there involuntarily...)

So this pos was bragging over *blood money* he made off exploiting women? That explains his lack of humanity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Funny, I didn't even know who he was until earlier that day when he was bragging about his expensive car collection.


Everyone that rich will most definitely brag. There’s a lot of sacrifice that goes into it. It’s not a deal breaker for most people who understand.


Jouninja said:


> I remember telling somebody at that time that he's a pos for not selling all the cars except 1, staying humble, and donating the money to people that aren't as lucky and actually need it.


He’s already donated. Billionaires also donate to charities. But they mostly do it for tax write-offs, donation nowadays is meaningless, so moot point about staying humble with one car.


Jouninja said:


> Then hours later, he gets arrested, and I find out he's the "head of the manosphere" and makes his money by charging $500 an hour to tell guys how to pick up girls? THEN I find out he has a side business that takes advantage of women?(and after seeing those charges, some of those women are there involuntarily...)


He’s not the head of the manosphere, there is a myriad of personalities, he’s just the most popular and representative of the manosphere’s ideals. If he were any different or divergent of his current opinions, you can be sure it would be someone else in his spotlight.

His side business that we know of, doesn’t take advantage of them. Do you think women are inept creatures who can’t defend themselves or make their own decisions, we’ve seen more women in prostitution than ever before, and it’s their doing. Most women offer their own bodies as a resource because they are just that aware of its desirability and how it can be a commodity in today’s society.

Why would you think it’s any different here? Except on the off chance they’ve done something as stupid as not legalising their web-cam girls business 


Jouninja said:


> So this pos was bragging over *blood money* he made off exploiting women? That explains his lack of humanity.


Blood money?


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> That only makes you look like a bigger fool.
> Well, it can't be helped that many of you are perma brainwashed media bots.


This is  your guy?




Flirting with minors and bragging about fucking them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

He straight up said 16 I don't give a darn


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 30, 2022)

Snopes and DIICOT ruining part of the funny in this story:


----------



## Island (Dec 30, 2022)

The right whines about being canceled on social media.

Then their poster child is unbanned from Twitter and immediately gets arrested for human trafficking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 17


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

So tragically funny how his Man Simp Army are going "he told us they were gonna silence him", "he called it", yeah because he lost 2  of his victims/witnesses in April and they've been building a case since with the information they learned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SouledOut (Dec 30, 2022)

Being a Tate supporter automatically tells me that you have a small dick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> This is  your guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why’s the age of consent still 16 in the UK? What a pedo country


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Why’s the age of consent still 16 in the UK? What a pedo country



Most of the world has it around 16. America is an outlier in this regard.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Does this girl serve for anything particularly interesting other than for memes? So this is her face, and now I understand why Tate even thought it was funny to make fun of her with his 33 cars and their enormous emission.
> 
> The elites were smart to make her some kind of ambassador for climate change, because how are you going to tell a 15 year old she’s full of garbage without being told you’re picking on a child? She’s literally a defence cop-out decoy and her time of invincibility by being a minor has already come to an end.
> 
> I would gladly trash her opinions now that she’s 18 and I’m not that much older anyway. She’s a whimsical elite puppet clown, nothing more or less


Uh...letting climate change run its course is the position that _benefits_ the elites. Because that way they can just foot the bill down to lower classes while their wealth protects them from the damage. Meanwhile addressing climate change is a ''danger'' to the elites because it means they might only be able to buy 99 golden yachts rather than 100 golden yachts. 

Its still funny that asking the risks to do their part and not screw over everyone else is somehow the ''elites'' position.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Most of the world has it around 16. America is an outlier in this regard.


Most of the world is still developing. The US is one of the most successful civilisations in the world (until of late anyway).

But now that you’ve informed me, I suppose my being appalled was an overreaction

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2022)

Island said:


> The right whines about being canceled on social media.
> 
> Then their poster child is unbanned from Twitter and immediately gets arrested for human trafficking.



Also don't they hate Groomers?

Or are Groomers preying on "Our Children" only bad when they are Gay, Lesbian or worst of all TRANS? 

SMFH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm not surprised about the people who are defending this child. A loser misogynist who brags  about how much emissions he puts out unprompted, brags about how much disdain he has for women, brags about how he takes all the money from his women who do sex work, brags about how he moved to Romania to avoid rape laws and corruption etc appeals to the most embarassing of demographics. A hateful little man only appeals to other hateful little men.

His recent arc on twitter could only be described as cool if you find the most terminally insecure men as cool. Greta hasn't been relevant for like 6 years, for Tate to come at her, she has to be living in his head rent for since then, on top of that, his pizza video was more embarassing than some of the videos posted here. The folks defending him here are either 12 years old or haven't grown up since then.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Most of the world has it around 16. America is an outlier in this regard.


Sounds like a bunch of countries be pedos out here to me


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Most of the world has it around 16. America is an outlier in this regard.


Lol wtf Yemen?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> The US is one of the most successful civilisations in the world (until of late anyway).


Are they though? They've only been the undisputed world hegemon since 1991 and that era is already drawing a close. Now we could be more generous and say they were the world hegemony since 1945 but even that brings us to a hegemony of less than a 100 years and full of defeats.


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

If your only defense is that "but actually it's legal" rather than acknowledging that it's fucking weird, lol, lmao even

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> If your only defense is that "but actually it's legal" rather than acknowledging that it's fucking weird, lol, lmao even


Fot real!  Especially since we should all be adults and considering hooking up with a 16 year old is fucking weird


----------



## Island (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> I'm not surprised about the people who are defending this child. A loser misogynist who brags  about how much emissions he puts out unprompted, brags about how much disdain he has for women, brags about how he takes all the money from his women who do sex work, brags about how he moved to Romania to avoid rape laws and corruption etc appeals to the most embarassing of demographics. A hateful little man only appeals to other hateful little men.
> 
> His recent arc on twitter could only be described as cool if you find the most terminally insecure men as cool. Greta hasn't been relevant for like 6 years, for Tate to come at her, she has to be living in his head rent for since then, on top of that, his pizza video was more embarassing than some of the videos posted here. The folks defending him here are either 12 years old or haven't grown up since then.


It's funny because the only time you hear about Greta anymore is when some right-wing influencer or news host brings her up.

She's literally the least relevant person around, but wacko righties keep using her as their boogeyman.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SouledOut (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> If your only defense is that "but actually it's legal" rather than acknowledging that it's fucking weird, lol, lmao even


A lot of men think like this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

SouledOut said:


> A lot of men think like this


Correct. I find it inappropriate but I’m already “whatever” by the time someone says it’s legal because there’s nothing I can do about it.

Sorry if I don’t have time campaigning against an age of consent that’s largely legal everywhere else including a mini-power like the United Kingdom


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Are they though? They've only been the undisputed world hegemon since 1991 and that era is already drawing a close. Now we could be more generous and say they were the world hegemony since 1945 but even that brings us to a hegemony of less than a 100 years and full of defeats.


Biblically predicted that it would be no more powerful than the Chaldean or Roman Empire.

I don’t expect that it will last very long either, if that’s what you’re saying, especially with China’s unpredictable growth potential


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Correct. I find it inappropriate but I’m already “whatever” by the time someone says it’s legal because there’s nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Sorry if I don’t have time campaigning against an age of consent that’s largely legal everywhere else including a mini-power like the United Kingdom
> 
> ...


Kidnapping and forcing women to do sex work under threat of violence is a crime everywhere. Stop simping for a man whose main audience is 7-12 years old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 30, 2022)

It might be legal but it certainly isn't socially acceptable. I suspect it's less there for protecting pedos and more so that consenting teenagers aren't criminalised.


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

wileykat said:


> Kidnapping and forcing women to do sex work under threat of violence is a crime everywhere. Stop simping for a man whose main audience is 7-12 years old.


Was referring to the age of consent sub-topic, so I don’t know what you’re talking about here, and I already expressed my disapproval.

His main audience is 7-12 year olds by what metrics?

Also what’s the evidence that those women were forced? There are agencies to help women who do onlyfans gain numbers so are you saying those agencies are forcing those women too or are you one of those people who say Mia Khalifa was forced to make Muslim cosplay adult porn?


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Most of the world has it around 16. America is an outlier in this regard.


Even most countries have different rules for this.

Like the UK makes it legal for 16 to 17 to have sex, but it's illegal for adults with significant age gap to engage with sex.

Probably why Tate moved to Romania

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Also what’s the evidence that those women were forced? There are agencies to help women who do onlyfans gain numbers so are you saying those agencies are forcing those women too or are you one of those people who say Mia Khalifa was forced to make Muslim cosplay adult porn?



The fact that I have to question if you're being this stupid on purpose or not is incredibly telling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> The fact that I have to question if you're being this stupid on purpose or not is incredibly telling.


Wtf is a Cursed Lipstick Lesbap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Island said:


> It's funny because the only time you hear about Greta anymore is when some right-wing influencer or news host brings her up.
> 
> She's literally the least relevant person around, but wacko righties keep using her as their boogeyman.


She's a distant cousin of @Dattebayo-chan, but even she doesn't bring her up.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> The pizza gave him away.
> 
> Man i have to try that Pizza.


The official Pizza Sponsor of DIICOT


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Just imagine people seriously thinking he was located by clue of a pizza box after he used a Location-Tracking app like Twitter


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2022)

What are you dudes gonna do once Elon, Trump and old chinless here are behind bars? I guess there's still Jordan Peterson as long as he doesn't randomly get addicted to benzos again. Should'a cleaned his room instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Question did any of the woman actually come out and say Tate trafficked them and forced them into sex work?


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Question did any of the woman actually come out and say Tate trafficked them and forced them into sex work?


Yeah, 6 of them.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)

Andrew Tate: Romanian police to hold influencer for 30 days​


*A Romanian court has agreed to a police request to hold the controversial influencer Andrew Tate in detention for 30 days.*

Tate was arrested alongside his brother Tristan on Thursday as part of an investigation into allegations of human trafficking and rape.
Authorities suspect the pair, along with two Romanian men, of running an "an organised crime group".
Tristan, and two others, were also detained by the court in Bucharest.

Andrew Tate, 36, has yet to comment directly on the accusations.
But after being detained, a tweet was sent from his Twitter account alluding to the 1999 movie The Matrix.

"The Matrix sent their agents," the post said. The account also retweeted Matrix memes posted by Twitter owner Elon Musk.
During the detention hearing, the two brothers maintained their right to silence, their lawyer told the BBC.
Earlier, a police spokesperson told the BBC that the 36-year-old would be held at a "detention centre".

On Thursday night, Romania's Directorate for Investigating Organized Crime and Terrorism issued a statement, but did not name the Tate brothers, stating that two British citizens and two Romanian citizens were suspected of being part of a human trafficking group.
The statement said officers had identified six people who were allegedly "sexually exploited" by what it called an "organised criminal group".

Police alleged the victims were "recruited" by the British citizens, who they said had misrepresented their intention to enter into a relationship with the victims - which it called "the loverboy method".

They were later forced to perform in pornographic content under threat of violence, the statement alleged.


Andrew Tate and his brother Tristan led away from a police station

Born in the US before moving to the UK, Mr Tate went on to have a successful career as a kickboxer.

In 2016, he he was removed from British TV show Big Brother over a video which appeared to show him attacking a woman. He then set up a "webcam business", which he described as "adult entertainment".

He went on to gain global notoriety and online, with Twitter banning him for saying women should "bear responsibility" for being sexually assaulted. He has since been reinstated.

But despite social media bans he gained popularity, particularly among young men, by promoting an ultra-masculine, ultra-luxurious lifestyle.

He regularly appeared in videos with his fleet of expensive sports cars, private jets and on expensive holidays.









						Andrew Tate: Romanian police to hold influencer for 30 days
					

The controversial influencer is detained in an investigation into rape and human trafficking.



					www.bbc.com

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Was referring to the age of consent sub-topic, so I don’t know what you’re talking about here, and I already expressed my disapproval.
> 
> His main audience is 7-12 year olds by what metrics?
> 
> Also what’s the evidence that those women were forced? There are agencies to help women who do onlyfans gain numbers so are you saying those agencies are forcing those women too or are you one of those people who say Mia Khalifa was forced to make Muslim cosplay adult porn?




Mind-cucked by Andrew Tate. You would probably do his bid for him if you could.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Lmaooo, people discovering the things Tate has said and sold himself as is never not funny.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Another question was Tate wanted for this in Romania before since I've heard the allegations he was trafficking for a year now so would be weird for him to stay in Romania if he was already a wanted man.


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

wileykat said:


> Mind-cucked by Andrew Tate. You would probably do his bid for him if you could.


Huh? Porn agencies aren’t strictly founded by man. Women also own some of them, and pimp other women, why do you have something against people with penises doing business?

If it’s not a patriarchy, then it would be a matriarchy,  don’t be an imbecile, someone has to be at the top of everything and if it’s not a man it will be a woman, there’s no two ways about this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

> The , arrested as part of a human trafficking and rape investigation, kept six women under ‘house arrest 24/7 like prisoners’, it was alleged last night.
> 
> Officials close to the case said Tate asked his employees to shadow his victims’ every move, forcing them to take part in online pornographic videos.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Extremely relevant reply

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

The TATE System
Take them 
Act like normal
Transport to Romania
Exploit s3xually

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

There goes the guy who’s going to say, “well if you don’t support women by subbing to their only fans, then you’re a misogynist who doesn’t support female empowerment!”

But then doubles down on his stupidity to say, “but again, you’re supporting misogynistic agencies if you sub to them so I don’t know what I said just said, I eat gmo foods and drink fluoride water”.

Well, Jimmy, we’re clearly not stupid. Because duh, a large sum of money that makes these body-whoring women is men so again, you have to be really inane to make these whimsical, flaccid points with no backbone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> Greta is probably the biggest motivator for NOT giving a fuck about Climate change
> Such a cringe ass tweet.
> and 2m+ likes, lmao.
> I wonder what the bot:human engagement ratio is for that tweet.


I thought musk got rid of the bots

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> There goes the guy who’s going to say, “well if you don’t support women by subbing to their only fans, then you’re a misogynist who doesn’t support female empowerment!”



What even is this thread

What are you even arguing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> What even is this thread
> 
> What are you even arguing



I think he's Haunted because he's either arguing with a ghost or quoting a quote that doesn't exist.


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Well, Jimmy,



Jimmy died 5 years ago in a horrible car accident, he's not with us anymore, you have to move on.


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty being obsessed with me makes me feel lesbap for whatever reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Natty being obsessed with me makes me feel lesbap for whatever reason



Your brand of arguing and discussion is both endlessly funny to me and hilariously bad. You can't even stay on target with anyone's argument let alone your own. You're quoting folks and talking about something else entirely, on top of trying to put words in everyone's mouths, it's hard not to notice because it just looks like dementia.

Call me a fan.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Correct. I find it inappropriate but I’m already “whatever” by the time someone says it’s legal because there’s nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Sorry if I don’t have time campaigning against an age of consent that’s largely legal everywhere else including a mini-power like the United Kingdom
> 
> ...


The Bible said the US will be more powerful than Rome??


Dressed in White said:


> There goes the guy who’s going to say, “well if you don’t support women by subbing to their only fans, then you’re a misogynist who doesn’t support female empowerment!”
> 
> But then doubles down on his stupidity to say, “but again, you’re supporting misogynistic agencies if you sub to them so I don’t know what I said just said, I eat gmo foods and drink fluoride water”.
> 
> Well, Jimmy, we’re clearly not stupid. Because duh, a large sum of money that makes these body-whoring women is men so again, you have to be really inane to make these whimsical, flaccid points with no backbone


Well, as a feminist and woman myself, there are 2 schools of thought on porn/only fans whatever: 1 is that it is inherently sexist because the sexual expression is exploitative of her body being reduced to a sex object and therefore feeding back into the objectification of women’s bodies. The other school is that, provided she is uncoerced and willingly doing it, a woman can wield her sexuality however she pleases, and if it so happens to be by making money through pornographic means, that’s her choice


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Extremely relevant reply


He’s some narcissist, and I admit, that’s very cringe statements on his website.

Why does he seem smart, and then goes on to be so stupid. I am defeated, unless this website was fake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> Call me a fan.


Hi fan
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Why does he seem smart



That's a failure on your part and not his

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eros (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> That's a failure on your part and not his


Multilevel marketing schemes target morons and people who are unwise. Wisdom comes with age and experience, although sometimes not. Some people do not learn from their experiences.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Correct. I find it inappropriate but I’m already “whatever” by the time someone says it’s legal because there’s nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Sorry if I don’t have time campaigning against an age of consent that’s largely legal everywhere else including a mini-power like the United Kingdom


Weirdo

Probably has messed with some underage kids


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2022)

*Admin post: *
General reminder that defending pedophilia - even in a "devil's advocating" manner, or defending loose laws and policies about it - is not allowed here. This is not a topic that we allow much room for nuance. 


> *◘ Pedophilia:* Do not advocate for pedophilia on FanVerse, *regardless of local laws or politics surrounding the issue.* Jokes about pedophilia or inappropriate sexual comments about minors (under age 18) will be punishable by warnings and bans. Advocacy for pedophilia, admissions of crimes and using the forum for such actions will result in removal from our community.


If you want to say something potentially controversial to shed additional light on the subject, run it by the staff in the Staff Conference Room first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

If Tate was really running a trafficking ring and seeking notoriety in the same time it's one of the dumbest moves. 

And I hear that his wealth mainly comes from the casino he owns so if he had a legal means to make a fortune and still chose to be a criminal he would be one of the most idiotic people I've heard of.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> I think he's Haunted because he's either arguing with a ghost or quoting a quote that doesn't exist.



Dude's scared shitless. He paid for Tate's "mentorship program" and has a scared east-Asian woman tied up in his basement and doesn't know what to do with her. 

I'm just asking questions by the way. Many people are saying it. The best people are saying that guys online who like Andrew Tate all are sex traffickers. I think we should investigate these people, quite frankly. Allegedly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Weirdo
> 
> Probably has messed with some underage kids


@Nemesis so what do with do someone accusing someone else of being pedo without any basis?

I’d like to have someone examine this thread and point out anywhere there’s a hint of me giving approval of something like this. Otherwise, Parallax is an idiot and I’ll have him on ignore-list


----------



## Catamount (Dec 30, 2022)

So he has a brother and that brother enjoys his company.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Given the silence from Nemisis, I’ll assume we can just blindly accuse people of being pedos on this forum


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> @Nemesis so what do with do someone accusing someone else of being pedo without any basis?
> 
> I’d like to have someone examine this thread and point out anywhere there’s a hint of me giving approval of something like this. Otherwise, Parallax is an idiot and I’ll have him on ignore-list


You're out here making excuses for it sorry that I think you're creepy and weird


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You're out here making excuses for it sorry that I think you're creepy and weird


You’re retired for a reason. Clearly not a competent individual

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> Given the silence from Nemisis, I’ll assume we can just blindly accuse people of being pedos on this forum


If you defend pedos imma assume you're one


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> You’re retired for a reason. Clearly not a competent individual


The pedo is mad af


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> If you defend pedos imma assume you're one


I would defend someone on one point but that doesn’t mean I defend them on another. I also think him dating a 16 year old when he was 21 is pedo, so where’s this pedo accusation coming from?

You’re just dumb, just admit it, Pedo Hunter Lax


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> I would defend someone on one point but that doesn’t mean I defend them on another. I also think him dating a 16 year old when he was 21 is pedo, so where’s this pedo accusation coming from?


Before you ignore me what's ur original account, I'm curious

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Before you ignore me what's ur original account, I'm curious


I can’t ignore list you, tbh, I’ll have to ask someone how to do it. But you’re definitely inane, is why you’ve been retired.

Because I’m sure it wasn’t something you decided. Now if you’d stop breathing my way, that would be nice


----------



## Bee 24 (Dec 30, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> What are you dudes gonna do once Elon, Trump and old chinless here are behind bars? I guess there's still Jordan Peterson as long as he doesn't randomly get addicted to benzos again. Should'a cleaned his room instead.


For Trump we know that those morons are willing to overthrow the government to instate him as supreme ruler because he told them the election was stolen from him. It's a good thing they're too stupid to organize themselves properly.

I'm positive Taint will have the least outrage. Out of three he doesn't have any power to make big changes like Musky boy who owns Twitter and Dump Truck who was a former president.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (Dec 30, 2022)

Ouch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> If Tate was really running a trafficking ring and seeking notoriety in the same time it's one of the dumbest moves.
> 
> And I hear that his wealth mainly comes from the casino he owns so if he had a legal means to make a fortune and still chose to be a criminal he would be one of the most idiotic people I've heard of.


Rich people can be criminals too, the whole “white collar crimes” is a thing


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Rich people can be criminals too, the whole “white collar crimes” is a thing


I get that I'm just saying I can't understand a person who seeks illegal means to make profit when they have a legal means to make a fortune. 

Just cant comprehend that mentality.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> I get that I'm just saying I can't understand a person who seeks illegal means to make profit when they have a legal means to make a fortune.
> 
> Just cant comprehend that mentality.


That’s poor person mindset. But with my 42 TENENTS I can teach you how to get rich, legally in several countries, and stay rich with NFTs and crypto! For just 99.99 a month, you’ll get-

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> I get that I'm just saying I can't understand a person who seeks illegal means to make profit when they have a legal means to make a fortune.
> 
> Just cant comprehend that mentality.


It can happen. Not saying it’s true for this case, but billionaires can usually buy-off a whole lot of authority in most cases, so they can purport this kind of stuff for years with near invincibility.

We know from Epstein’s case. His story didn’t even come up to the surface until he was served to the public as a scapegoat of a bigger pedo organisation ring.

Given the leaked evidence against US politicians, I’m surprised they were never handcuffed for a day but that’s the difference between Multi-millionaire and Billionaire x multi-billionaire, the evidence to make a strong case needs to be higher than for someone who’s less rich.

for example: an average person with pedo art would most definitely go to jail. A rich politician however, you’d need dozens of evidence on top of that for him to be anywhere near a jail cell


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

So I am assuming this means he was wanted before this and he had to hide that he was in the country 

Pretty stupid to go back if he was a wanted man


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Reznor said:


> *Admin post: *
> General reminder that defending pedophilia - even in a "devil's advocating" manner, or defending loose laws and policies about it - is not allowed here. This is not a topic that we allow much room for nuance.
> 
> If you want to say something potentially controversial to shed additional light on the subject, run it by the staff in the Staff Conference Room first.



Really sad that this had to be posted. 
Shouldn't have to come to that.



Dressed in White said:


> Now if you’d stop breathing my way, that would be nice



No reason to talk to people like this.

Take your frustrations elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Really sad that this had to be posted.
> Shouldn't have to come to that.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not frustrated. Sharp knives are just different from dull ones


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> I’m not frustrated. Sharp knives are just different from dull ones



You just casually tell people to die? Ok.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> I get that I'm just saying I can't understand a person who seeks illegal means to make profit when they have a legal means to make a fortune.
> 
> Just cant comprehend that mentality.


Greed?
As i said, i think other Tate's business depend alot from Tate being in trending, if he wasnt on the news/trending, maybe he will lose subscription to his Scam University or somethjng like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> You just casually tell people to die? Ok.


Huh?


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Oh my bad. 

I misread your post.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Oh my bad.
> 
> I misread your post.


He also misread my posts. Honestly, the kind of errors you two make seem to be intentional


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> He also misread my posts. Honestly, the kind of errors you two make seem to be intentional



I admitted to misreading your post, it's not that deep.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> You just casually tell people to die? Ok.


I dont think he was telling him to kill himself 

He said dont breath my way pretty much dont talk to me

And I'm pretty sure what he meant by sharp knives being different then dull knives is he was just calling the other guy stupid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I admitted to misreading your post, it's not that deep.


It isn’t, sure. But you came to defend a man who falsely accused me and on top of that, you add your own accusation?

The both of you have wrongly accused and been wrong on the same page, so what should we believe here?


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

-_-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> It isn’t, sure. But you came to defend a man who falsely accused me and on top of that, you add your own accusation?
> 
> The both of you have wrongly accused and been wrong on the same page, so what should we believe here?


He admitted his mistake just forgive him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> It isn’t, sure. Buy you came to defend a man who falsely accused me and on top of that, you add your own accusation?
> 
> The both of you have wrongly accused and been wrong on the same page, so what should we believe here?



Yeah, I thought you told someone to stop breathing and then retracted my statement immediately. Not sure why that looks to you that I intentionally made a false accusation if I immediately backtracked what I stated.

You're welcome to build a nonsense conspiracy about it though.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2022)

Dude is insecure AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Yeah, I thought you told someone to stop breathing and then retracted my statement immediately. Not sure why that looks to you that I intentionally made a false accusation if I immediately backtracked what I stated.
> 
> You're welcome to build a nonsense conspiracy about it though.


You misread a lot of things. What do you ever read and actually understand for what it is?

I forgive the situation, but honestly, I can’t trust your comprehension or judgment from this point going forward, you have clumsy reading skills


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in White said:


> You misread a lot of things. What do you ever read and actually understand for what it is?
> 
> I forgive the situation, but honestly, I can’t trust your comprehension or judgment from this point going forward, you have clumsy reading skills



And you twist yourself into a pretzel defending a would-be pedo so ?


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> And you twist yourself into a pretzel defending a would-be pedo so ?


Hes been banned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Don't come at me mothafucka.

See what happens when yall come at Flow?

You get spanked by daddy.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm daddy btw, I am not calling another admin that.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 30, 2022)

No idea how any dude older than 21 finds girls 18 or younger attractive. Fuck I struggle to look at girls who are in their mid-20s as anything but children these days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Don't come at me mothafucka.
> 
> See what happens when yall come at Flow?
> 
> You get spanked by daddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 30, 2022)

Am I the only one who thought Dressed in White was an obvious dupe? 

Dude even came out flaming people because we didn't think Hitler and the Nazis were dapper and good at war (Hitler specifically here, tbf). 

Like, it's one thing to flame people and it's one thing to say the Nazis dressed well and Hitler was a good general. But to flame people *because* they disagree on Hitler and the Nazis being all that...well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Am I the only one who thought Dressed in White was an obvious dupe?
> 
> Dude even came out flaming people because we didn't think Hitler and the Nazis were dapper and good at war (Hitler specifically here, tbf).
> 
> Like, it's one thing to flame people and it's one thing to say the Nazis dressed well and Hitler was a good general. But to flame people *because* they disagree on Hitler and the Nazis being all that...well.



You're not. He was solely trying to troll, every discussion with this guy turns into him word vomiting and making up arguments you've made, on top of being in obvious bad faith. It's pretty obvious he's a dupe when he's going into posts I made back in August to try and argue that in December rather than anything I said in a thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> You're not. He was solely trying to troll, every discussion with this guy turns into him word vomiting and making up arguments you've made, on top of being in obvious bad faith. It's pretty obvious he's a dupe when he's going into posts I made back in August to try and argue that in December rather than anything I said in a thread.



Dude also disliked a random post of mine in the Naruto section where I praised two other posters for some Naruto-related post. Still don't understand it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Lol. Spending new year's in a prison cell




Well safe to say he will be Dead On Arrival if it's a serious sentence

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

I think that Andrew tate is a POS. Some of the stuff he says I find funny, some of the stuff he says I disagree with, some of it I do. But there's a lot going on with Andrew tate as a concept and the role he specifically plays in the world right now. 

One of the most important things to know about tate is how his rise to fame happened. He basically went on a bunch of podcasts and said a bunch of shit, all over the place. There was a lot of misogyny but also a lot of messaging on personal responsibility (more on that later). Algorithms would  curate tate content that was rage insightful to some people (women, more liberal men) and inspirational and motivating to others (young men, conservatives) this basically created these two versions of tate in the minds of most people. He had two audiences that saw two different versions of Andrew tate. 

With that out of the way a lot of tates opponents would group him in with the standard, racist, sexist, homophobe, transphobe comments. To my knowledge and from what I've heard he's not racist in fact he speaks very highly of his black father and leans into his African American heritage a lot, I haven't ever heard him talk about his white heritage. He's not really homophobic and he's not transphobic. His comments on LGBQT are he doesn't really give a darn. He is however sexist, he hits women, his comments on women are sexist there's no real doubt about that. 

The problem with looping tate with the white right wing sexist racist homophobes is you ignore the problem. Andrew tate is a mixed race Muslim (or claims to be, at the very least identifies muslim) sexist. He doesn't really fit in with white male superiority because he's not white. The reason I bring this up is its a sign that what was once sort of a white male problem is now spreading to all young men. 

Disenfranchised young men are swarming to look for people like tate. This causes issues, it causes school shootings, it causes rise in mental health problems as a society, it causes domestic terrorism. This is a societal issue. Now we've got to find a solution because all the scrambling about male privledge and how all these problems are men's fault has done is disenfranchise and alienate young men, and they are lashing out. Whether this is justified or not doesn't matter the problem is its happening and you can either fix the issue by giving young men role models they can listen to or you can try and blame the men however justified it may be. The later won't fix the problem. 

So the question now is who will fill that void. I think of men like Arnold Schwarzenegger as a good role model in the 80s, but it's got to be someone young men will listen to. Someone driven, who preaches personal responsibility and kindness towards others. I doubt this will happen but it's what is needed. I'm sure the next guy will be worse than tate. 

Lastly here's a reddit comment under a why do people support Andrew tate thread that I really liked. 

I don't think anybody here is giving the other perspective a fair shake.

Let me start off by saying I don't agree with Andrew Tate.  I don't find him likeable and I don't agree with his perspective.  But more importantly, I literally pay him no mind and he occupies virtually no space in my brain or day.

That being said there are a lot of (probably) good, decent people who start listening and identifying with what he says.  Most people who find him idiotic boil his ideas down to misogyny, materialism, pride, and ego.  Those are definitely foundational and I think the most flagrant views of his are the ones that go 'viral' so we are exposed to it the most buuut:

I think what a lot of people are drawn to is the ideological counterweight it provides to a society that recently emphasizes victimhood: how people are wronged, marginalized, minimized, etc. How difficult things can be, how it is normal to struggle, how it is ok to fail.  That there are many systems of power and control outside of our own control.

 Andrew Tate empowers young men.  He inserts a discourse that says you are in control of your life, you decide what you make of it, you have the opportunity to take what you want from life and find meaning in it.  I actually think it is quite sad that Andrew Tate is the one saying this loud enough for a lot of young people to hear.  We should have role models that speak about this but do it from a place of warmth, kindness, leadership, and understanding.  Instead we get Mr. Tate who talks a lot about how every individual has power and the ability to maneuver through life.  I think that is what attracts people to.him and then once they are hooked they start being exposed to the misogyny and the materialism which gets conflated with messages of empowerment. 

The same goes for people like Jordan Peterson.  I think it is really thoughtless and lacking nuance to assume these types of personalities only represent the most reprehensible parts of humanity; there is a huge vacuum where a lot of people are yearning for positive empowerment and leadership.  I think it is a shame that we throw the baby out with the bath water in these circumstances: There ARE good things nestled in the messages of these men it is just terribly unfortunate it comes with a lot of terrible things that warps any potential goodness from the discourse.

You can agree or disagree but I don't feel like a lot of people here are even trying to answer the question fairly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

TLDR tate is a POS, but he's a role model filling a void for young disenfranchised men and now that void is open again. It needs to be filled with positive role models. 

And the problems facing these young men are serious, they affect society and blaming young men may be justified it may not but it doesn't matter because the blame game isn't fixing things. It's making them worse.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> He's not really homophobic and he's not transphobic. His comments on LGBQT are he doesn't really give a darn.






I think part of what you say is interesting though I don't have the time rn to say much about it or talk about it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 30, 2022)

Yall are sleeping on Greta she's always there when we need her!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

Is it known yet who the other two suspects that were arrested with Andrew and his brother?


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Natty said:


> I think part of what you say is interesting though I don't have the time rn to say much about it or talk about it.


That's not exactly a homophobic remark. "Im not anti gay" "I'm not anti trans". 

He doesn't want sexuality being pushed on children from people who aren't there parents. That's not a super controversial world view.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

But I'm not gonna shit up the next 3 pages of this thread on whether or not tates a homophobe because it doesn't matter. What matters is the void he filled and now the void that exists for a role model for young men.


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Is it known yet who the other two suspects that were arrested with Andrew and his brother?


I think an ex-policewoman from Bucharest is one of the other two. Was suggested she's Tristan Tate's "girlfriend" but makes sense that she  would be one of the 'employees' in the prostitution operation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Kiba on his typical incel/apologist shit.


The guy is literally training to be a POS scumbag human by acting this out, even if it's "roleplay".  This guy is lacking in humanity.



Dressed in White said:


> Everyone that rich will most definitely brag. There’s a lot of sacrifice that goes into it. It’s not a deal breaker for most people who understand.
> 
> He’s already donated. Billionaires also donate to charities. But they mostly do it for tax write-offs, donation nowadays is meaningless, so moot point about staying humble with one car.


Bad karma to brag like that when millions are suffering. Bragging should be done when we live in a Utopia where world hunger is non-existent, and crime a thing of the past. THEN, brag all you want. Collect all you want, since others aren't lying in mud in some ditch somewhere because of factors outside their control.

If that "sacrifice" isn't something that most humans can't do, then it's nothing to brag about, especially if they took advantage of a niche situation with little competition.

And with all the money laundering people do "donating" so called billions to "charity" that are being run by people close to them, it could all be virtue signaling to fool people. Not saying that's whats happening here, but with how common it is, I wouldn't be surprised if some billionaires are that corrupt to funnel donating money back to themeselves.



Dressed in White said:


> He’s not the head of the manosphere, there is a myriad of personalities, he’s just the most popular and representative of the manosphere’s ideals. If he were any different or divergent of his current opinions, you can be sure it would be someone else in his spotlight.


Like I said before, didn't even know this Tate person existed until yesterday, so I have no idea aside from the redpiller I was talking to yesterday. I don't know if he's guilty or not, but I'm leaning towards guilty based on the other stuff he's shown such as enjoyment of anothers suffering when he beat up that girl for "roleplay", which is sign of a corrupted mind(as well as his need to get back at people such as what happened yesterday), and the fact that he spends money on useless, extremely expensive junk that helps nobody.



Dressed in White said:


> His side business that we know of, doesn’t take advantage of them. Do you think women are inept creatures who can’t defend themselves or make their own decisions, we’ve seen more women in prostitution than ever before, and it’s their doing. Most women offer their own bodies as a resource because they are just that aware of its desirability and how it can be a commodity in today’s society.
> 
> Why would you think it’s any different here? Except on the off chance they’ve done something as stupid as not legalising their web-cam girls business


Ah yes, the old strawman fallacy, yes, somehow I believe girls are inept creatures, I guess you never heard of underhanded methods like lying, blackmail, and threats to keep people in line?(and he sure was practicing his violence skills on his friend there).

And I've been on the ground, I've met former sex trafficking victims before, usually girls with no family or anybody in their life, so traffickers take advantage of that, and then there are those who have family, but in another country, and get tricked into that line of work, with the blackmail being related to their family, I remember one girl saying that her family would be told the "truth", shamed and kicked out of the village back in her home country if she got out of line.

So while you're here living in a bubble and making excuses for a reality that is just an illusion built on pats on the back and virtue signaling of the well off, real girls are out there suffering in the millions, wishing for some outside help from those scumbags, who are monsters in human skin that see others as "animals".

There is a channel that goes out of their way to interview homeless people, when others would dismiss them.

This girl was messed up from her ordeal and mentions studying to become a therapist for other victims.

She replied to several people who commented on her video, and revealed she was a victim of sex trafficking, note how they managed to get her.

There are tens of thousands of people out there getting sex trafficked, and can do nothing but accept their fate because people ignore the reality. There was a good example I posted a year or two back.



And on a related note, the fact that man girls are forced to do stuff like OF or prostitution is a symptom of this flawed society, the economic system itself is like a game designed by a literal monkey. Two people put in an equal amount of effort in their respective field, and there could even be similar level of skill needed, but because one happens to take advantage of something, the person in that makes far more, then pretend he is somehow special instead of being *humble* and *grateful* that they got all that when others are working just as hard and ended up homeless because their industry died due to factors outside their control.




Dressed in White said:


> Blood money?



Any form of money made that takes advantage of the ignorance, suffering, death, or any other form of misfortune of others is *blood money.*


----------



## wileykat (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I think that Andrew tate is a POS. Some of the stuff he says I find funny, some of the stuff he says I disagree with, some of it I do. But there's a lot going on with Andrew tate as a concept and the role he specifically plays in the world right now.
> 
> One of the most important things to know about tate is how his rise to fame happened. He basically went on a bunch of podcasts and said a bunch of shit, all over the place. There was a lot of misogyny but also a lot of messaging on personal responsibility (more on that later). Algorithms would  curate tate content that was rage insightful to some people (women, more liberal men) and inspirational and motivating to others (young men, conservatives) this basically created these two versions of tate in the minds of most people. He had two audiences that saw two different versions of Andrew tate.
> 
> ...


I've heard from teachers how young boys (like 10 years old and younger) quote him in class for why they don't have to listen to them because they're women, now kids as young as that are probably gonna grow out of it but it makes me wonder if his persona itself (and others trying to get clout) isn't crafted in a way to cynically appeal to these age groups, because he's really like a WWE character. Kids are obviously a big part of all these Internet celebrities audiences, just look at the craze over that stupid Prime drink, entirely driven by kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Catamount said:


> So he has a brother and that brother enjoys his company.


To be fair, his sister wants nothing to do with either of them



Incognitos said:


> That's not exactly a homophobic remark. "Im not anti gay" "I'm not anti trans".
> 
> He doesn't want sexuality being pushed on children from people who aren't there parents. That's not a super controversial world view.


How does a transgender person who is only there to read books to kids push their sexuality?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Why did he try to bully Greta?
> 
> Never understood people's issue with her.


Because she speaks definitely and righteously about the failure of society to not do whatever we can to stop climate change. Including a big speech at the UN for which she is most famous. 

It forces an automatic kneejerk reactionary response at what her opponents see as this child feminist left winger lecturing people. But their ire has no real overt justification besides their own immaturity and childish mental landscape. 

Tate is a big example and unfortunately it's global. The full metal panic author got canceled for being a piece of shit on twitter regarding her as well. And also doomed his immediate career prospects

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 30, 2022)

wileykat said:


> I've heard from teachers how young boys (like 10 years old and younger) quote him in class for why they don't have to listen to them because they're women, now kids as young as that are probably gonna grow out of it but it makes me wonder if his persona itself (and others trying to get clout) isn't crafted in a way to cynically appeal to these age groups, because he's really like a WWE character. Kids are obviously a big part of all these Internet celebrities audiences, just look at the craze over that stupid Prime drink, entirely driven by kids.


I've seen more grown adults idolize tate than I've seen kids that kind of feels worse to me since of course kids will gravitate to edgy figures but sad other adults looks up to him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> He's nor referring to that at all to my knowledge. Can you quote where you inferred that from in the video


It's literally the question being asked in the first 2 seconds

Transcript​
0:00
what do you think
0:01
transgender's going and reading nursery
0:03
stories and

Tate

0:04
leave the kids alone
0:06
if you want to chop your dick off i have
0:07
nothing against that i'm not anti-gay
0:10
i'm not anti-transgender i'm not
0:12
anti-any of these things what i'm what i
0:14
am auntie is propagating your world view
0:16
on other people's children if you're gay
0:19
and you can't have kids why do you now
0:21
believe it's your right to go to other
0:22
people's kids and tell them how to think
0:25
if you've decided that the type of sex
0:27
you want to have will prevent you from
0:28
recreating from procreating that's your
0:30
decision right you've decided that
0:32
having sex with women isn't worth it for
0:33
you you don't want to have children you
0:35
want to have sex with men fine your
0:37
decision and you're entitled to it that
0:38
does not give you the entitlement to go
0:40
to other people's families who did
0:42
decide to have children and raise them
0:44
and try and program their children leave
0:46
the kids alone you could be as
0:47
transgender as you like don't come talk
0:49
to my kid about it that's my child i
0:51
will program my child with my world
0:53
views i raise them i pay for them
0:55
they're my kid they're not your kid and
0:57
they're not the government's kid


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> To be fair, his sister wants nothing to do with either of them
> 
> 
> How does a transgender person who is only there to read books to kids push their sexuality?


He never said it did. He pretty clearly said what he thought but he didn't clearly answer the question. He didn't even let the guy finish lol.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> It's literally the question being asked in the first 2 seconds
> 
> Transcript​
> 0:00
> ...


I don't think anything he said was outright homophobic and like I said earlier. It doesn't even matter

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I don't think anything he said was outright homophobic and like I said earlier. It doesn't even matter


It may not be necessarily homophobic (and it could be debated that it is), but it's certainly ignorant and ill-formed on multiple levels, which is unsurprising considering that goes for much all of the bullshit Tate says.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> It may not be necessarily homophobic (and it could be debated that it is), but it's certainly ignorant and ill-formed on multiple levels, which is unsurprising considering that goes for much of the bullshit Tate says.


Sure I can agree with that. But tate generally doesn't give a darn about lgbqt. "It's not my issue"  nitpicking on whether he is or isn't when he's said on camera he supports gay and trans individual liberties ignores the bigger issues.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

It's so frustrating trying to discuss this because in 8 pages there's very little actual discussion. It's like if jfk died and all anyone was talking about was him cheating on his wife when the cold war is happening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

Heard they found 10 million dollars in cash in his home...he ain't getting that back lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Saishin said:


> Ouch


>Posting stuff hours after it's already been posted

Classic Saishin (and Gesy)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Sure I can agree with that. But tate generally doesn't give a darn about lgbqt. "It's not my issue"  nitpicking on whether he is or isn't when he's said on camera he supports gay and trans individual liberties ignores the bigger issues.


It's not his issue, yet he's spreading misinformation about a marginalized group...

...gay people can procreate, and being gay is not a choice. Saying he supports liberties while making contradictory statements is the reason the argument is being made on this point in the first place, and adds to why Tate is nowhere close to being a good role model (even if there are even more significant examples). 

It's also possible to discuss more than one issue at a time.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> It's not his issue, yet he's spreading misinformation about a marginalized group...
> 
> ...gay people can procreate, and being gay is not a choice. Saying he supports liberties while making contradictory statements is the reason the argument is being made on this point in the first place, and adds to why Tate is nowhere close to being a good role model (even if there are even more significant examples).
> 
> It's also possible to discuss more than one issue at a time.


I'm not sure why you're so obsessed with Andrew tates opinion on gay people. I wrote a huge post on the problems causing today's school shootings and rise in domestic terrorism and all the people in this thread give a darn about is whether Andrew tate hates gay people. 

I forgot how much of a shitheap this place is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

I wanna say something controversial but don't really have it in me to go through what will happen after.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wanna say something controversial but don't really have it in me to go through what will happen after.


Do it.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wanna say something controversial but don't really have it in me to go through what will happen after.


Say it. It can't be worse than these bozos trying to calculate tates opinion on men's ballroom dancing  based on 2 minutes of audio.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 30, 2022)

What garbage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I'm not sure why you're so obsessed with Andrew tates opinion on gay people. I wrote a huge post on the problems causing today's school shootings and rise in domestic terrorism and all the people in this thread give a darn about is whether Andrew tate hates gay people.
> 
> I forgot how much of a shitheap this place is.


Stop.

Multiple instances of Tate's behavior have been brought in this thread that have nothing to do with his views on gay people, from him beating a woman on camera, to allegations of human trafficking, to his attacks on a teenager, to his blatant misogyny. YOU tried to bring up his stance on gay people as a positive for him because he supposedly isn't homophobic or transphobic, and it was refuted.

If you want to know why this place is a shitheap, look in the mirror.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Someone will eventually come into this thread and defend him. The question is how long will it take and who will be the one to do it.





Punished Kiba said:


> Lmao,
> Similar with Trump, they're gonna try to do everything to attack Andrew simply because he has too much influence on the male youth.
> The human trafficking allegations are obviously BS.



If anyone bet this weirdo, you won internet cookies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2022)

Reznor said:


> *Admin post: *
> General reminder that defending pedophilia - even in a "devil's advocating" manner, or defending loose laws and policies about it - is not allowed here. This is not a topic that we allow much room for nuance.



OMG the Café staff is so far-left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 30, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> Stop.
> 
> Multiple instances of Tate's behavior have been brought in this thread that have nothing to do with his views on gay people, from him beating a woman on camera, to allegations of human trafficking, to his attacks on a teenager, to his blatant misogyny. YOU tried to bring up his stance on gay people as a positive for him because he supposedly isn't homophobic or transphobic, and it was refuted.
> 
> If you want to know why this place is a shitheap, look in the mirror.


Lmao I'm so done here. Going to request a permanent section ban this time. Have a good life

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

I seriously cannot believe an Admin had to give that warning. Sad low for the Cafe. Even sadder that it was a reminder so it happened before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I seriously cannot believe an Admin had to give that warning. Sad low for the Cafe. Even sadder that it was a reminder so it happened before.



Daily reminder that the only thing keeping this or any other site from turning into a literal child sex slave selling board is daily active policing from the forum staff to ban the kind of people who don't see it as a bad thing.

Same goes for all other horrible things such as rape, domestic violence, genocide, etc that those people like to defend.

Any place that doesn't have a strong policy to ban fascists will get taken over by fascists.

Also on an unrelated note, this site has a long history with... weirdos that goes beyond Café discussions. Not a surprise this has to be a rule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Lmao I'm so done here. Going to request a permanent section ban this time. Have a good life


Good riddance.

You don't get to sit there and try to list faux positives for Andrew Tate without getting called out.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> He never said it did. He pretty clearly said what he thought but he didn't clearly answer the question. He didn't even let the guy finish lol.





Incognitos said:


> I don't think anything he said was outright homophobic and like I said earlier. It doesn't even matter



You know for someone calls for nuance, you are pretty shit at reading hostile language that isn't wrapped up in obvious slurs.

You hold onto to Tate saying stuff like "I am not anti gay" "I am not transphobic" despite the fact that Tate treats the idea of a transgender person reading books to kids as an attempt to corrupt their morals.

It's a tatic that right wingers do to ban openly queer or trans people from working with children by implying their existence is enough to create gay kids.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Eros (Dec 30, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> No idea how any dude older than 21 finds girls 18 or younger attractive. Fuck I struggle to look at girls who are in their mid-20s as anything but children these days.


I'm 40, and I don't see myself messing around with anyone under 25. They're immature.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Do it.





> Human sexuality is the way people experience and express themselves sexually. This involves biological, psychological, physical, erotic, emotional, social, or spiritual feelings and behaviors. Because it is a broad term, which has varied with historical contexts over time, it lacks a precise definition.




  Sexuality is simply how one expresses their sexual nature. But There's no confirmed science that describes  how human sexuality is developed in a specific sense.  Or how we fall into different  groups. There is no expert that can tell me why Im attracted to women. Therefore there is technically no wrong or right answer to why I do. And to be quite honest..and this is the controversial part : I've heard many different ways that someone's sexual orientation was affected.

But I understand why some ideals can be a problematic slope for the LGBTQ+ community and  is therefore shunned.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2022)

Kiba is now spamming another thread with Andrew Tate posts since he was thread banned from this.

I think he gets forum banned this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 30, 2022)

And I would have gotten away with it to, if it weren't for my meddlesome tweets and that girl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Am I the only one who thought Dressed in White was an obvious dupe?
> 
> Dude even came out flaming people because we didn't think Hitler and the Nazis were dapper and good at war (Hitler specifically here, tbf).
> 
> Like, it's one thing to flame people and it's one thing to say the Nazis dressed well and Hitler was a good general. But to flame people *because* they disagree on Hitler and the Nazis being all that...well.



I find it funny that they tagged me in a post to demand my attention, then 2 minutes later bitched about me being silent.  Like do these people assume I'm on the forum 24/7

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Dressed in white.

More like dressed in orange because he is #banned.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 31, 2022)

Elon: Huh I wonder why Ye and Tate were banned?

*unbans

*5 mins later*

Ye: HITLER WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE JEWS

Tate: *smokes cigar* Check out deez womens I have stored in my basement.

Elon: Everything seems fine.

Everyone else:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 23 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I think that Andrew tate is a POS. Some of the stuff he says I find funny, some of the stuff he says I disagree with, some of it I do. But there's a lot going on with Andrew tate as a concept and the role he specifically plays in the world right now.
> 
> One of the most important things to know about tate is how his rise to fame happened. He basically went on a bunch of podcasts and said a bunch of shit, all over the place. There was a lot of misogyny but also a lot of messaging on personal responsibility (more on that later). Algorithms would  curate tate content that was rage insightful to some people (women, more liberal men) and inspirational and motivating to others (young men, conservatives) this basically created these two versions of tate in the minds of most people. He had two audiences that saw two different versions of Andrew tate.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You can advocate for the need for self improvement, role models, and programs to support and guide young men. But that stuff needs to be done at a local and community level.

 Andrew Tate doesn't really do anything to tackle those problems, as he rose to his large platform by being incendiary. He is also showing these young men all that matters is pure materialism, money, women, by any means necessary. Run shady businesses, exploit and manipulate vulnerable women. This guy is not a good role model for what a "man" should be. The whole point of his operation at the end of the day is to increase his net worth and feed his ego. Very big cult of personality and ponzi like with the referral stuff. Very clear too he must be running a huge operation of a webcam girls etc. including sex trafficking if he still finds it paramount to be running said operations while already being raided for it once. This dude is shady af. 

You would think a criminal who operates in these type of seedy practices would want to lay low and away from attention. There was a Nigerian scammer he would post all these clothes, cars, trips , and fancy watches on instagram. Authorities used that to track and eventually catch him and his ring of scammers. Don't idolize and put on a pedestal a fucking low life criminal. Society going to have a whole other set of problems if Andrew Tate becomes the standard of what to aspire to. 

Plenty of other avenues to get "self help" without all this toxic bs that makes people view life as us vs them. Men vs women. That shit is really toxic. Even on places like nf you will find posters who use to be chill are now indoctrinated by this online vitriol and clique groups, so much that they now despise the other sex, or x,y,z. Getting absorbed into these online ideologies lead by a charismatic figure head. Same can be said for politics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm curious at what kind of logic has led people to think "role model for men" = "mobster"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm curious at what kind of logic has led people to think "role model for men" = "mobster"


You too can be successful!

Get involved with the mob!
Get involved with offshore Casinos!
Get involved with sex trafficking of vulnerable women form poor countries! 
Drugs etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> Elon: Huh I wonder why Ye and Tate were banned?
> 
> *unbans
> 
> ...



Clearly we need Elon to start unbanning more people. Because the idiots he is unbanning are likely to abuse "unsrestricted freedom of speech" to compromise themselves and their businesses outside of twitter, since they can't grasp the concept of freedom of speech not protecting you from the consequences of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> Plenty of other avenues to get "self help" without all this toxic bs that makes people view life as us vs them. Men vs women.



I feel like these conversations and arguments that the other guy puts out ignore that there is positive male roles models that illustrate the positives of masculinity but they're never presented as such because they're not the typical manly man or posed as the typical male role model.

There maybe disenfranchised youth and people, but who is responsible? Parents are their immediate closest influence. That and you have an entire cornucopia of media personalities and communities wanting to paint men, them, as a oppressed and marginalized community that has to go their own way, away from wokeness. There's the alt right pipeline that is designed to target young men and prime them towards Tate and other personalities like them. It's no accident they fall for this stuff, it's by design.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Natty said:


> I feel like these conversations and arguments that the other guy puts out ignore that there is positive male roles models that illustrate the positives of masculinity but they're never presented as such because they're not the typical manly man or posed as the typical male role model.
> 
> There maybe disenfranchised youth and people, but who is responsible? Parents are their immediate closest influence. That and you have an entire cornucopia of media personalities and communities wanting to paint men, them, as a oppressed and marginalized community that has to go their own way, away from wokeness. There's the alt right pipeline that is designed to target young men and prime them towards Tate and other personalities like them. It's no accident they fall for this stuff, it's by design.


I do think that alot of these pro men groups and figures are trolls and that they just want to push back on pc culture. But it's not like they dont have some messages that have merit of men unfairly being treated at times and people not caring especially pro woman movements. 

Both pro men and both pro women movements both have toxic messages which causes both sides not to hold each other accountable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Both pro men and both pro women movements both have toxic messages which causes both sides not to hold each other accountable.



There's merits to the argument that there's more resources needed to help men, but a lot of those fall flat when these toxic guys message is that they don't need help, it's that everything else is wrong. 

I've talked about mras VS feminists in another thread and whenever I find the thread I'll just link my posts from there.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Natty said:


> There's merits to the argument that there's more resources needed to help men, but a lot of those fall flat when these toxic guys message is that they don't need help, it's that everything else is wrong.
> 
> I've talked about mras VS feminists in another thread and whenever I find the thread I'll just link my posts from there.


Most pro men groups messages is that men systematically are unfairly being treated when it comes to bias against men being accused of crimes by women in the court system and social media. How theres double standard for woman like in cases of domestic violence where women feel comfortable putting their hands on men or actual weapons which is treated as acceptable. 

As for men needing more resources but not wanting help. It's not a matter of needing resources but its matter of men and women coming together to address each others issues. But alot of pro women messages are so pro women that its anti men. And alot of pro men messages are so pro men that its anti women.

Until both sides care for the wellbeing of both these groups will keep going at each other with neither side taking accountability.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2022)

The irony is that people like Andrew Tate do more to damage the support for men who could deal with a helping hand.

The community is associated with people like him. No one with self-respect would want to be associated with the toxicity so if they are suffering, they will continue to suffer in silence.

I do think part of the issue is people not having a frank conversation with themselves: do they want to improve their situation or have they learned to enjoy bathing in hatred.

For many, it is the latter so they are attracted to people like Andrew who tell them that what they're feeling is okay and lives a life they're happy to live vicariously through.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Until both sides care for the wellbeing of both these groups will keep going at each other with neither side taking accountability.



Both sides that are toxic in their approach honestly cannot be trusted in being genuine to help the other one out.

There should be more measures for one another to have the conversation at the very least, but people who have their ideologies made for years on end, it would take a while to change out of their mindset. People want validation, and fast results to whatever it is they are going through. And on the other hand, there is stuff that I feel as though people go through that honestly cannot be comprehended by another person that is not of their ethnic and cultural backgrounds, gender, or sexual orientation. So there is often a disconnect when it comes towards the advice that is being offered.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Dressed in white.
> 
> More like dressed in orange because he is #banned.



And now a new profile that has one post is following me lmao

It's called "Bread and Circuses".

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## afg (Dec 31, 2022)

The amount of people that have jumped to Tate's defense on social media and on YouTube, immediately, with no questions asked, is pretty amazing. It looks like they have no issues whatsoever with human trafficking or sex trafficking, as if they did, they would at least shut the fuck up and let the case play out before announcing his innocence. But nah, they want to show "Top G" that they're loyal to him no matter what, in hopes that he'll shout them out or something.

I don't understand what type of world you have to be living in to look at a dude being arrested on human trafficking and money laundering charges in Romania, after being investigated for months, and concluding (in the case of Patrick Bet-David of Valuetainment) that it's a global conspiracy to silence him because he "pisses off the left".  Have people's brains been skullfucked by the reactionary YouTube algorithm so much that the most basic reasoning eludes them now?  When they slip on ice and twist their ankle, was that "them" too?  Uh huh. The Romanian police, who operate in a much more conservative country than the United States, have a vested interest in preventing Andrew Tate from pissing off Greta Thunberg. Well done. You have maxed out the delusion skill tree and are now full schizoid.

To be fair though, you have to cut them some slack. Andrew Tate is a slick talker and seems to come off "friendly" to people in person.  When he advocates for "God" and "traditional values" while running a camgirl business and promoting fornicating with as much women as possible, you can only recognize the irony in that if you're looking at the situation sober instead of deciding ahead of time that you're going to simp for this con artist freak because he shook your hand and smiled at you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2022)

The real dark irony is that over the past decade or so, they've gaslit the entire conservative base into believing that harmless drag queens and trans people are "groomers" while actually being the real groomers themselves, often in plain sight. They've programmed their followers to not see what's right in front of their faces. This is some powerful psy-ops stuff. I almost fell for it myself, as the spell was powerful, but then I got laid a few times and now I feel much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

afg said:


> The amount of people that have jumped to Tate's defense on social media and on YouTube, immediately, with no questions asked, is pretty amazing. It looks like they have no issues whatsoever with human trafficking or sex trafficking, as if they did, they would at least shut the fuck up and let the case play out before announcing his innocence. But nah, they want to show "Top G" that they're loyal to him no matter what, in hopes that he'll shout them out or something.
> 
> I don't understand what type of world you have to be living in to look at a dude being arrested on human trafficking and money laundering charges in Romania, after being investigated for months, and concluding (in the case of Patrick Bet-David of Valuetainment) that it's a global conspiracy to silence him because he "pisses off the left".  Have people's brains been skullfucked by the reactionary YouTube algorithm so much that the most basic reasoning eludes them now?  When they slip on ice and twist their ankle, was that "them" too?  Uh huh. The Romanian police, who operate in a much more conservative country than the United States, have a vested interest in preventing Andrew Tate from pissing off Greta Thunberg. Well done. You have maxed out the delusion skill tree and are now full schizoid.
> 
> To be fair though, you have to cut them some slack. Andrew Tate is a slick talker and seems to come off "friendly" to people in person.  When he advocates for "God" and "traditional values" while running a camgirl business and promoting fornicating with as much women as possible, you can only recognize the irony in that if you're looking at the situation sober instead of deciding ahead of time that you're going to simp for this con artist freak because he shook your hand and smiled at you.


It's weird that he recently became muslim but is promoting prostitution

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Khutso Mj (Dec 31, 2022)

This is cute


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## afg (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> It's weird that he recently became muslim but is promoting prostitution


He's accidentally dropped hints at why in past podcast appearances. First, by mentioning how he used to be an atheist but converted to Catholicism and donates to the church because "the church is very powerful in Romania". Recently he's wanted to move to Dubai because of low taxes and the "traditional values", and safety. Converting to Islam would obviously ingratiate himself to his wealthy friends in the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar etc. His idea of "God" is also characteristically unIslamic. He thinks if enough people believe in the idea of God then that is all that's necessary for him to exist (the belief is more important than the reality). None of his stated reasoning given for converting to Islam is theological; it's all social (the west is doomed, Muslims don't accept disrespect, women know their place, etc). The real reason is probably a combination of having more connections in Dubai, and aligning on social values (at least what he thinks he aligns on).

Some Muslims understand this and aren't impressed, but others are all aboard the simping train.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> It's weird that he recently became muslim but is promoting prostitution



It really isn't.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

afg said:


> He's accidentally dropped hints at why in past podcast appearances. First, by mentioning how he used to be an atheist but converted to Catholicism and donates to the church because "the church is very powerful in Romania". Recently he's wanted to move to Dubai because of low taxes and the "traditional values", and safety. Converting to Islam would obviously ingratiate himself to his wealthy friends in the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar etc. His idea of "God" is also characteristically unIslamic. He thinks if enough people believe in the idea of God then that is all that's necessary for him to exist (the belief is more important than the reality). None of his stated reasoning given for converting to Islam is theological; it's all social (the west is doomed, Muslims don't accept disrespect, women know their place, etc). The real reason is probably a combination of having more connections in Dubai, and aligning on social values (at least what he thinks he aligns on).
> 
> Some Muslims understand this and aren't impressed, but others are all aboard the simping train.


Makes sense then if he wants to move his human trafficking operation to the middleeast. Still don't get why he came back to Romania when he feared to get arrested there.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> it's one thing to say the Nazis dressed well and Hitler was a good general.


If you look at it in a vacuum the Hugo Boss uniforms were finely tailored with an appealing color palette but I always have to correct the misconception that Hitler was a good general.

He lost Normandy after sleeping in from a meth bender. He sent his troops into Russia in short shorts because he thought the ubermensch could handle the cold. They literally froze their dicks off and lost because he was so dumb. His top generals tried to kill him in Operation Valkyrie due to his gross incompetence every step of the way. The higher Nazi ranks were incredibly disorganized because of him and they lost the entire war because he was stupid and insane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2022)

afg said:


> I don't understand what type of world you have to be living in to look at a dude being arrested on human trafficking and money laundering charges in Romania, after being investigated for months, and concluding (in the case of Patrick Bet-David of Valuetainment) that it's a global conspiracy to silence him because he "pisses off the left".


Indeed, people on the right wing always defend "their own" simply because they're not on the left. Meanwhile they laugh at the left for turning on "their own" so quickly when it's revealed they're a criminal.

If you ask me, between a group that demonizes the ones that do evil and glorify the ones that do evil, I'd go with the demonizers.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't think many people within Andrew Tates sphere of influence are really that politically sound. 

I just think its guys who want motivation/heavily dislike women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

I didn't know he existed until Greta made fun of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm curious at what kind of logic has led people to think "role model for men" = "mobster"


Can't speak for most, but there were a lot of people who watched Scarface and looked at Tony Montana as a hero/role model. A poor brown immigrant from Cuba (I know white Cubans exist and Al Pacino himself is white) that came from nothing to a millionaire all by selling drugs and becoming a drug lord. It plays into the American dream for some non-white people. Montana's personal murders could be justified by his list being:

1-dimensional rivals gang members who murdered his friends
A dirty cop
A hitman that wanted to kill a family
*His best friend betrayed him
A bunch of mercs who were ordered to kill him

*(Tony was overprotective and had a incestuos obsession with his own sister)

I don't know if Gen Z or Gen A watched scarface as much as millennials and gen x.

Even then my example is based on a fictional version of a real-life mobster. 



Sagebee said:


> It's weird that he recently became muslim but is promoting prostitution





Tate's recent conversion to Islam is all about extending his reach and fanbase. Looking for a core of misogynist Muslims, while trying re-brand his hedonistic lifestyle into something that appeals to them. I wouldn't be surprised if his plan was to infiltrate all types ethnic communities and grow his webcam models, casinos and Ponzi schemes. While also increasing his criminal networking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm curious at what kind of logic has led people to think "role model for men" = "mobster"


"Men love _The Godfather_ because they feel emasculated by modern society. It's a fantasy about a time when they could go out and solve all their problems with violence and sleep with every woman, and then come home to their wife who doesn't ask them any questions and makes them pasta."


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> Can't speak for most, but there were a lot of people who watched Scarface and looked at Tony Montana as a hero/role model. A poor brown immigrant from Cuba (I know white Cubans exist and Al Pacino himself is white) that came from nothing to a millionaire all by selling drugs and becoming. It plays into the American dream for some non-white people. Montana's personal murders could be justified by his list being:
> 
> 1-dimensional rivals gang members who murdered his friends
> A dirty cop
> ...



This is what it looks like, yeah. 

I wonder how he grew so exponentially. Because he isn't saying anything a lot of those guys in those circles have not already stated.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2022)

Goodfellas is the perfect movie to explain how mobsters can be role models.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> This is what it looks like, yeah.
> 
> I wonder how he grew so exponentially. Because he isn't saying anything a lot of those guys in those circles have not already stated.


Probably same reason why they idolize trump kanye and elon because they are successful also those type of people gravitate to edgy figures 

Also his fanbase celebrate him because they view him as the epitome of "alpha" imagery of what a cool guy should be


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Probably same reason why they idolize trump kanye and elon because they are successful also those type of people gravitate to edgy figures
> 
> Also his fanbase celebrate him because they view him as the epitome of "alpha" imagery of what a cool guy should be



His growth in viewership was literally this year, so it just seems almost unnatural. No one knew who this guy was back in 2021 I believe for the most part. Maybe he had a few viral incidents that found the right social tractions to give him more publicity/notoriety.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> His growth in viewership was literally this year, so it just seems almost unnatural. No one knew who this guy was back in 2021 I believe for the most part. Maybe he had a few viral incidents that found the right social tractions to give him more publicity/notoriety.


If your familiar with Kevin Samuel's he also got popular recently after clips of him being harsh to woman. I'm assuming Tates clips on woman is also what got him popular. Theres been a new community on YouTube that's been bubbling lately which they call themselves the red pill community that promotes alot of sexist and misogynistic talking points. 

And I'm assuming people are also attracted to his background he was a kickboxer, hes in shape, drives different luxury cars constantly, always seen with a different women. It's not surprising why a guy like him would get popular in that community when all of them dream to be a guy like Tate.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> If your familiar with Kevin Samuel's he also got popular recently after clips of him being harsh to woman. I'm assuming Tates clips on woman is also what got him popular. Theres been a new community on YouTube that's been bubbling lately which they call themselves the red pill community that promotes alot of sexist and misogynistic talking points.
> 
> And I'm assuming people are also attracted to his background he was a kickboxer, hes in shape, drives different luxury cars constantly, always seen with a different women. It's not surprising why a guy like him would get popular in that community when all of them dream to be a guy like Tate.



if you're (US) black, and have social media you know who Kevin Samuels is lmaooo

i remember going on my IG and FB and seeing so many people either going hard after him, and other black dudes lowkey trying to cosign what he was saying hahaha. i watched one video, and was like "why would you even call on to the show for him to troll you like this"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> if you're (US) black, and have social media you know who Kevin Samuels is lmaooo


Lol so I should assume your black or from the US? 

And tbh kevin samuel's was pretty popular to a wide demographic of people not just black.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Lol so I should assume your black or from the US?
> 
> And tbh kevin samuel's was pretty popular to a wide demographic of people not just black.



yea, he was a wild guy.

youtube wont admit it, but they sort of leave black youtube alone. there is a lot of toxic shit on there.

you heard of cynthia g?


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> yea, he was a wild guy.
> 
> youtube wont admit it, but they sort of leave black youtube alone. there is a lot of toxic shit on there.
> 
> you heard of cynthia g?


No never heard of her whose she?


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

the hoe talks mad shit about black men on a daily basis, says black men are worthless, black women should date outside of their race, etc

title of the video should tell you everything you need to know about her.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> Get involved with the mob!
> Get involved with offshore Casinos!
> Get involved with sex trafficking of vulnerable women form poor countries!
> Drugs etc.


True. If you do, learn how to become untouchable. Otherwise, you're fucking going down.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 31, 2022)

Don't you know you're worthless as a man unless you can tell me the color of your favorite Bugatti?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm curious at what kind of logic has led people to think "role model for men" = "mobster"


I think the issue is "boys admire mobsters" rather than "people think mobsters are role models." It might be related to why grown men admire Putin.

On the other hand it is likely that for some kids, becoming a mobster seems like the only way to ever be successful. Definitely easier.

Finally, it's worth reflecting on why criminals are popular in movies. I'm not faulting the industry for creating movies whose heroes are criminals; I'm saying that they create such movies _because people want to see such movies_, and we should reflect on why they what that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh yes, you can see this stuff in anime fandoms too. Just look at all the people who think Light Yagami or Eren Jagger were the heroes of their stories.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Most pro men groups messages is that men systematically are unfairly being treated when it comes to bias against men being accused of crimes by women in the court system and social media. How theres double standard for woman like in cases of domestic violence where women feel comfortable putting their hands on men or actual weapons which is treated as acceptable.
> 
> As for men needing more resources but not wanting help. It's not a matter of needing resources but its matter of men and women coming together to address each others issues. But alot of pro women messages are so pro women that its anti men. And alot of pro men messages are so pro men that its anti women.
> 
> Until both sides care for the wellbeing of both these groups will keep going at each other with neither side taking accountability.



Most pro men groups are toxic MRA red pill movements, let's not pretend that a vast majority and the ones that have the most following aren't this. MRA in a vacuum is fucking great, but in the broader context has huge huge baggage due to the amount and proliferation of the red pill ideology. You aren't going to find me disagreeing with what the difficulties of being a man entails, you are going to find me disagreeing with many of the groups that espouse it to leverage the rest of their ideology.

I find this discussion tends to be always through the perspectives of men and right leaning sources. When you have a society that props up the idealistic version of a man to be someone akin to Tate, or Rogan, or Peterson, naturally the antagonist to that is going to be something like feminism or, even worse feminity. Feminism, ideally, is for the benefit of both men and women, since the men who don't fall into the hole that Tate alikes carve out for themselves are oppressed by that system. Words like feminism and patriarchy generally incite eyes rolling from the get go, and that's a fucking problem, (and eye rolling at men's issues is also a problem.) At what point can any of this be addressed when the mere mention of the most probably cause of a large issue merits eye rolling and shrugging it off? (this thread here:  is where I talked about this in more generalities)

And like, positing these young dudes as being neutral parties who fall into the alt right manosphere is giving them way too much credit. There's tons of shit priming them for that ideology and painting them as victim #1. Social media, YouTube, twitch, parents, etc are all possible venues to get them to go there, many of which issue targeted ads and repeat this shit ad nauseam. How many times have you been on YouTube shorts or YouTube and have been recommended PragerU, Rogan, or Tate? I have repeatedly. Tate even got his resurgence after being booted off Twitter, in part due to toxic Twitch personalities like Adin Ross and Trainwreck who had him on constantly to their preteen audience who was already jonesing for their next hit after their toxic gaming personality rants like an mw2 lobby.  Tates entire scheme for his business is a literal mlm to recruit others, it's designed to spread like wildfire amongst the most emotionally charged and reactionary demographic.

Youre completely right that no one wants to take accountability, I just take issue with part of it that is way too charitible to those who's arguments are equivalent to the putting their fingers in their ears and screaming LALALALA as well as many apps and platforms help proliferate this entire ideology.

And I think a good piece of my previous post is this: 





> I can hear the cries about misandry when women complain about men vs men complaining about women, and they're both issues. Like of course they both are. There's a large difference however, in the consequences of rhetoric, the proportionality of those consequences, and the amount of said occurrences. As well as who, generally speaking, is upholding that rhetoric in mass. There's probably never going to be a man hating lesbian that catches on, meanwhile there's a new Andrew Tate type at least twice a year.



I want to edit the last sentence to say, that catches on like Tate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh yes, you can see this stuff in anime fandoms too. Just look at all the people who think Light Yagami or Eren Jagger were the heroes of their stories.


The worst is Griffith. 

At least Eren his worst offense is at the end of his series. And Light is uh yeah "evil" he ethically tries to justify his actions until he starts killing innocents to cover his tracks. 

Like Walter White is greatly loved people love a maverick, antihero.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Natty said:


> Most pro men groups are toxic MRA red pill movements, let's not pretend that a vast majority and the ones that have the most following aren't this. MRA in a vacuum is fucking great, but in the broader context has huge huge baggage due to the amount and proliferation of the red pill ideology. You aren't going to find me disagreeing with what the difficulties of being a man entails, you are going to find me disagreeing with many of the groups that espouse it to leverage the rest of their ideology.
> 
> I find this discussion tends to be always through the perspectives of men and right leaning sources. When you have a society that props up the idealistic version of a man to be someone akin to Tate, or Rogan, or Peterson, naturally the antagonist to that is going to be something like feminism or, even worse feminity. Feminism, ideally, is for the benefit of both men and women, since the men who don't fall into the hole that Tate alikes carve out for themselves are oppressed by that system. Words like feminism and patriarchy generally incite eyes rolling from the get go, and that's a fucking problem, (and eye rolling at men's issues is also a problem.) At what point can any of this be addressed when the mere mention of the most probably cause of a large issue merits eye rolling and shrugging it off? (this thread here:  is where I talked about this in more generalities)
> 
> ...


Just to clarify again I never said these pro men movements are well intentioned but said they are a troll movement with some talking points that have some merit. 

Theres also part of that group that's just had negative interactions with women which these type of guys flock to guys like Tate. Same how some women gravitate to some talking heads that just say men are the problem. Alot of hurt and bitter people will tend to go with these toxic messages.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Just to clarify again I never said these pro men movements are well intentioned but said they are a troll movement with some talking points that have some merit.
> 
> Theres also part of that group that's just had negative interactions with women which these type of guys flock to guys like Tate. Same how some women gravitate to some talking heads that just say men are the problem. Alot of hurt and bitter people will tend to go with these toxic messages.



True.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Just to clarify again I never said these pro men movements are well intentioned but said they are a troll movement with some talking points that have some merit.
> 
> Theres also part of that group that's just had negative interactions with women which these type of guys flock to guys like Tate. Same how some women gravitate to some talking heads that just say men are the problem. Alot of hurt and bitter people will tend to go with these toxic messages.



I edited my post but I think a point I said in my previous post addresses what I think of this:

"I can hear the cries about misandry when women complain about men vs men complaining about women, and they're both issues. Like of course they both are. There's a large difference however, in the consequences of rhetoric, the proportionality of those consequences, and the amount of said occurrences. As well as who, generally speaking, is upholding that rhetoric in mass. There's probably never going to be a man hating lesbian that catches on, meanwhile there's a new Andrew Tate type at least twice a year."

I want to edit the last sentence to say, that catches on like Tate. As well as add that many ppl who put their fingers in their ears will start doing so at any mere mention of a woman mentioning that they don't like many men for 'insert fairly reasonable causes for this and will be ignored cause the other party stopped listening from the get go' and it being worded in such a way. It's reactionary on one side, presented maybe poorly, but many people who voice it aren't going to be the type who are concerned about argument, just concerned about passing off the reason.

I'm not a huge fan of men, cis or straight folks, but any time I even mention this at any point, my entire point as to why to any of my feelings that go into it fly out of the window. Even despite me saying that yeah, it's not everyone, it's a given, but I'm just wary due to personal experience, and doesn't effect those I hold close or friendly to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 31, 2022)

afg said:


> He's accidentally dropped hints at why in past podcast appearances. First, by mentioning how he used to be an atheist but converted to Catholicism and donates to the church because "the church is very powerful in Romania". Recently he's wanted to move to Dubai because of low taxes and the "traditional values", and safety. Converting to Islam would obviously ingratiate himself to his wealthy friends in the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar etc. His idea of "God" is also characteristically unIslamic. He thinks if enough people believe in the idea of God then that is all that's necessary for him to exist (the belief is more important than the reality). None of his stated reasoning given for converting to Islam is theological; it's all social (the west is doomed, Muslims don't accept disrespect, women know their place, etc). The real reason is probably a combination of having more connections in Dubai, and aligning on social values (at least what he thinks he aligns on).
> 
> *Some Muslims understand this and aren't impressed, but others are all aboard the simping train.*


My guess is that young Muslim men born/raised in the west are the majority of those that are pro-Tate, non-western Muslims do share some conservative values with Tate but they are not "exposed" to feminism in the same way.


Flowjr said:


> the hoe talks mad shit about black men on a daily basis, says black men are worthless, black women should date outside of their race, etc
> 
> title of the video should tell you everything you need to know about her.


You seen Lexus Exodus? Her "Blackistan Zoo" series is crazy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> The worst is Griffith.
> 
> At least Eren his worst offense is at the end of his series. And Light is uh yeah "evil" he ethically tries to justify his actions until he starts killing innocents to cover his tracks.
> 
> Like Walter White is greatly loved people love a maverick, antihero.



There is a comic I read called Unordinary. It's a dark version of Hero Academia, where everyone has powers but they use that to build a fascist society where people with the strongest powers rule over the rest.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The MC is really powerful but due to some past trauma he decides to pretend he is powerless. But he keeps getting bullied and eventually his best friend is bullied too, so he snaps. He creates a secret identity starts beating up everyone in the school, up to the strongest student.

That arc was fun, but the point is that the MC is depressed and broken, so eventually he develops and starts recovering, and now hes friends with the people he was beating up.

There is a segment of the fandom who thought the point of the comic was to be their revenge fantasy against bullies, though. They are mad the MC is developing instead of getting more and more violent and turning into the equivallent of a school shooter. The reddit and the comment sections of the comic are so toxic at this point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Eros (Dec 31, 2022)

stream said:


> I think the issue is "boys admire mobsters" rather than "people think mobsters are role models." It might be related to why grown men admire Putin.


I'd risk getting banned if I told you who they really admire. I'll put it this way. It's someone who makes Putin look like an angel. He was caught in Romania. There's your clue.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is a comic I read called Unordinary. It's a dark version of Hero Academia, where everyone has powers but they use that to build a fascist society where people with the strongest powers rule over the rest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds quite interesting.


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

Eros said:


> I'd risk getting banned if I told you who they really admire. I'll put it this way. It's someone who makes Putin look like an angel. He was caught in Romania. There's your clue.


Ooh, I know! You mean Ceaușescu, right?


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

I've noticed that in comics, you often have a guy who's rich and powerful and uses his money and connections to get whatever he wants. In mangas, he's usually a second-rate villain, not even worth being the main antagonist. In Manhuas, he's the hero.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> The worst is Griffith.
> 
> At least Eren his worst offense is at the end of his series. And Light is uh yeah "evil" he ethically tries to justify his actions until he starts killing innocents to cover his tracks.
> 
> Like Walter White is greatly loved people love a maverick, antihero.


Unrelated to fiction but dahmer has a fanbase too and women were going to dahmer dads house and throwing their panties at him

People will literally idolize anyone


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sounds quite interesting.



It's very good. You can read it on Webtoons.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SouledOut (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> the hoe talks mad shit about black men on a daily basis, says black men are worthless, black women should date outside of their race, etc
> 
> title of the video should tell you everything you need to know about her.


Generalizing an entire race of men shows low brain cells, unless of course it’s generalizing Middle Eastern men…then carry on

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

SouledOut said:


> Generalizing an entire race of men shows low brain cells, unless of course it’s generalizing Middle Eastern men…then carry on



what is this in regards to


----------



## Eros (Dec 31, 2022)

stream said:


> Ooh, I know! You mean Ceaușescu, right?


No. I mean the other Vladimir, the truly scary one.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 31, 2022)

@Sagebee @Natty

Both of youse peeps bring up valid points. A lot of MRA groups are pretty filled with redpillers and toxicity. They all get infested with those types and it's quite infuriating as patriarchy affects both men and women to stick to certain roles and expectations.

Also to add I think these tweets highlight another issue: We kinda leave a vacuum in terms of intersectional analysis in regards to men and then that gap gets infested with the problems that you've both highlighted in great detail.


*Spoiler*: __ 













The left-leaning discourse on any topic of men usually ends up using this type of logic/rhetoric:
"Yes many problems in society are systemic and I am very aware of them; however, all problems (white) men face are their own fault and thus their own personal responsibility." And this type of logic from those outside those spheres is off-putting - which hey no surprise - the likes of Andrew Tate and co fill in the gap with their own toxicity and scams, further cementing patriarchy.

To put it another way because I suck at wording my point properly or coherently at times: there's a LOT of unironic misandry that goes on (and unchallenged) in left spaces. And when this issue is brought up even in the mildest of ways, the person bringing it up is then lambasted as a redpiller. For examples of what I mean, just look at a lot of the responses to the above tweet (the other one got deleted due to the aforementioned reasons which... kinda proved the point funnily enough); however, as Natty as pointed out: those current MRA groups and spaces are so infested with manosphere people that sometimes they bleed into more leftish spaces and argue in bad faith. Just want add also that man-hating groups do fester but it's mostly took form in the TERF movement as those groups view trans women as men infiltrating their spaces. They arent really on the left despite positing to be so in some areas. An essentialization and bigotry foments when you kick intersectional analysis to the curb.

So much of far right recruitment starts with young, disaffected men being fed anti feminist and toxic rhetoric. It literally only works because young men, like other groups, do have actual systemic issues caused by patriarchy. Unfortunately some feminists (I think it was mainly 2nd wave feminists but Im not that knowledgeable tbh - it was most of what became the current TERF movement) aren't willing to admit to that truth. And then the left spaces become too busy policing those who make an honest attempt at reaching young men from our sphere.

Some forms of feminism need to better understand what patriarchy is and what it does - I'll keep bringing up the TERF movement because that movement is primarily a transphobic movement fueled by anti-men sentiment and a piss poor intersectional understanding of patriarchy. Patriarchy exists to keep both (mainly) women and men in their place. Forcing these roles and behaviors onto someone for their gender just causes misery. If you focus on only one half of damage done, don't act so surprised when Terfs and really toxic MRA groups rise in response to such vitriol, essentialization, and poor rationale - and then up twisting it to their own ends. That's not to say there shouldn't be personal responsibility but it's like intersectional analysis goes out the window in response to some men voicing issues or loneliness. We see a lot of bad faith arguments made here by conservatives posters thinking they got a dunk in a hypocrisy argument but they don't bother to understand the overarching point. And unfortunately not everyone on the left side of aisle uses the correct arguments to debunk them.

Edit: Added more shit slinging at TERFs and spelling/grammar corrections that were bothering me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 31, 2022)

SouledOut said:


> Generalizing an entire race of men shows low brain cells, unless of course it’s generalizing Middle Eastern men…then carry on


The black community in america is way past saving tbh. I don't even bother trying anymore. You got black women literally saying they will abort any males they get pregnant with. 

Aint no coming back from that. Luckily Africa has a lot of untapped potential just a matter of time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> @Sagebee @Natty
> 
> Both of youse peeps bring up valid points. A lot of MRA groups are pretty filled with redpillers and toxicity. They all get infested with those types and it's quite infuriating as patriarchy affects both men and women to stick to certain roles and expectations.
> 
> ...




Man, this is probably one of the top posts within this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Natty also brought up the aspect regarding parenting and upbringing.

Those aspects are lacking which could allow for someone like Andrew Tate to gain so much influence.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

SouledOut said:


> Generalizing an entire race of men shows low brain cells, unless of course it’s generalizing Middle Eastern men…then carry on



Wut?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 31, 2022)

Contrapoints is a leftist whose had pretty great success at leading men away from the alt-right pipeline. I think her video men is really good and I believe she gives great insight into the red pill movement. When I want to feel smart I go back and rewatch her videos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The black community in america is way past saving tbh. I don't even bother trying anymore. You got black women literally saying they will abort any males they get pregnant with.
> 
> Aint no coming back from that. Luckily Africa has a lot of untapped potential just a matter of time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

Eros said:


> No. I mean the other Vladimir, the truly scary one.


Do boys really admire Dracula? He's a bit... old-fashioned.


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Natty also brought up the aspect regarding parenting and upbringing.
> 
> Those aspects are lacking which could allow for someone like Andrew Tate to gain so much influence.



It's something I didn't dig into much but like, how many of us have grown up with or alongside friends and/or family who uphold many of the same traits in the manosphere? How about unchallenged misogyny? Even innocuous comments like "a man provides", feeds into this. It's not just about it lacking, it's also that it can be incredibly damaging or poor. 

I know I have, unquestionably. It all starts somewhere and like the thing that's going to change this at the source is societal change and education. Alongside with analysis to try and curb bad faith influencers that proliferate the toxic messaging. Everything else like supports, role models, social programs will follow. Personal accountability starts somewhere in there,, but I think leaving it all to individual people is like using a bucket to remove the water in your house during a storm. 

It's society that more or less props up folks like Rogan as a male role model, rather than, idk, say Markiplier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

One interesting point is that it's apparently not possible anymore to have an idealistic hero. The closest that comes to it in recent movies is Captain America, and he's literally presented as a relic from the past, and slightly boring.


----------



## Eros (Dec 31, 2022)

stream said:


> Do boys really admire Dracula? He's a bit... old-fashioned.


Indeed, but he is one to be truly feared, and he sparked a legend (along with the goddess Hecate).


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Contrapoints is a leftist whose had pretty great success at leading men away from the alt-right pipeline. I think her video men is really good and I believe she gives great insight into the red pill movement. When I want to feel smart I go back and rewatch her videos.



She has an alright video about this topic specifically iirc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Theres a reason people gravitate to batman more than superman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Natty (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Daily reminder that the only thing keeping this or any other site from turning into a literal child sex slave selling board is daily active policing from the forum staff to ban the kind of people who don't see it as a bad thing.



Flashbacks of the effort required to get rid of martryn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Theres a reason people gravitate to batman more than superman



Both are trash. 

Spiderman>>

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Both are trash.
> 
> Spiderman>>


Yeah I'm spidey guy too my point was just saying people are gravitated to bad guys 

And alot of pick up artists game is centered around being d!cks to women and that's why the saying exists nice guys finish last


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 31, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Yeah I'm spidey guy too my point was just saying people are gravitated to bad guys
> 
> And alot of pick up artists game is centered around being d!cks to women and that's why the saying exists nice guys finish last



I would say nice guys finish last because they let themselves finish last. Women be playing stupid games just like men do they know the nice guys will be waiting for them down the road so why settle for one now. 

If men stopped being horny, loser, simps this would happen a lot less often. 

But yea the dark edgy charcters get a lot of attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Spiderman in literally every movie:

"bawwwwwwwww "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

stream said:


> Do boys really admire Dracula? He's a bit... old-fashioned.



Dracula is even more of an asshole in real-life than in fiction, apparently.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Spiderman in literally every movie:
> 
> "bawwwwwwwww "


His creator Steve Ditko gave him a strong ethical motivation. "With great power comes great responsibility". So the character speaks to core human values everyone can resonate with. 

Superman is akin to a god and not as relatable. He is the ideal man. What people should strive for?

Batman while highly intelligent he is also highly privileged. The dark avenger thing is cool though.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> His creator Steve Ditko gave him a strong ethical motivation. "With great power comes great responsibility". So the character speaks to core human values everyone can resonate with.
> 
> Superman is akin to a god and not as relatable. He is the ideal man. What people should strive for?
> 
> Batman while highly intelligent he is also highly privileged. The dark avenger thing is cool though.



Superman technically follows the exact same ethos Spidey does, too. I don't think it's at all fair to say he's unrelatable to the common man, especially given the fact he's suffered loss (that of his father) and has felt like an outsider (albeit not to the extent the X-Men and Hulk do, but still). Spidey is more relatable though, but Supes clearly has something that attracts a lot of people.

So many are pissed or upset that Henry Cavill will no longer be playing Supes in the near future.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Superman technically follows the exact same ethos Spidey does, too. I don't think it's at all fair to say he's unrelatable to the common man, especially given the fact he's suffered loss (that of his father) and has felt like an outsider (albeit not to the extent the X-Men and Hulk do, but still).


If he wanted to he can rule the planet with an iron fist. He is a god. 

Spiderman could not take over the planet by force.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Natty said:


> It's something I didn't dig into much but like, how many of us have grown up with or alongside friends and/or family who uphold many of the same traits in the manosphere? How about unchallenged misogyny? Even innocuous comments like "a man provides", feeds into this. It's not just about it lacking, it's also that it can be incredibly damaging or poor.
> 
> I know I have, unquestionably. It all starts somewhere and like the thing that's going to change this at the source is societal change and education. Alongside with analysis to try and curb bad faith influencers that proliferate the toxic messaging. Everything else like supports, role models, social programs will follow. Personal accountability starts somewhere in there,, but I think leaving it all to individual people is like using a bucket to remove the water in your house during a storm.
> 
> It's society that more or less props up folks like Rogan as a male role model, rather than, idk, say Markiplier.



Regarding comments such as "a man provides," it depends on the context. My father raised me with that type of mindset, but he never told me "women can't do what men do" in terms of being career oriented or anything like that. It was more-so just a father-son type parenting with the aspects of "Don't expect the world to ever have sympathy for you, especially as a black-man", type of tough love and I would say he was right towards it."

I definitely see the point you're making though, and its good we live in a society that has highly pushed-back on misogyny. On one hand you have people that like certain aspects of traditionalism when it comes to conformity within a society (for myself certain aspects I apply only to myself), but for the general public I believe it is open-mindedness when it comes towards individuals and how they decide to conduct themselves with societal changes. If someone is not bothering you or infringing on your lifestyle, literally leave them alone. 

Not sure if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> If he wanted to he can rule the planet with an iron fist. He is a god.
> 
> Spiderman could not take over the planet by force.



No, he couldn't. Batman alone could stop him with the right robots, let alone the Flashes, let alone Martian Manhunter...you name it. He's not a god.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Dracula is even more of an asshole in real-life than in fiction, apparently.


He took genocide to a freaky level by combining it with serial murder. He was a class A psycho.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No, he couldn't. Batman alone could stop him with the right robots, let alone the Flashes, let alone Martian Manhunter...you name it. He's not a god.


This is not a power level thread. 

Symbolically Superman is a god like figure. Stop being dense.
Same way Batman symbolically is a devil in the DCU pantheon.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> His creator Steve Ditko gave him a strong ethical motivation. "With great power comes great responsibility". So the character speaks to core human values everyone can resonate with.
> 
> Superman is akin to a god and not as relatable. He is the ideal man. What people should strive for?
> 
> Batman while highly intelligent he is also highly privileged. The dark avenger thing is cool though.



I felt bad for him in Spiderman 2 as a kid, but rewatching him as an adult I am like

"Bruh, you have literally spent over half of the movie being disrespected, if you don't start dog-walking mofos"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> This is not a power level thread.
> 
> Symbolically Superman is a god like figure. Stop being dense.
> Same way Batman symbolically is a devil in the DCU pantheon.



You're the one who said he could rule the  Earth with an iron fist and get away with it, when even his actual evil variants (like Injustice Supes, Ultraman, and Justice Lord Supes) ALL had and/or need help from other corrupted heroes and at least Injustice Supes was still taken down or kept at bay from total domination. He's not a god. 

Literally nothing you said makes sense. You couldn't even directly refute or argue against any of my points, so I'll take this as a concession.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)

Magic said:


> His creator Steve Ditko gave him a strong ethical motivation. "With great power comes great responsibility". So the character speaks to core human values everyone can resonate with.
> 
> Superman is akin to a god and not as relatable. He is the ideal man. What people should strive for?
> 
> Batman while highly intelligent he is also highly privileged. The dark avenger thing is cool though.


While spiderman is more of a everyman type of character thats why his face is covered since he can be anyone 

Batman is more of idealized character of what most guys want to be rich and smooth with women. Also him beating villains with just his brain power is why people like him so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2022)

Eros said:


> Indeed, but he is one to be truly feared, and he sparked a legend (along with the goddess Hecate).


He's also a gay/trans allegory.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Superman technically follows the exact same ethos Spidey does, too. I don't think it's at all fair to say he's unrelatable to the common man, especially given the fact he's suffered loss (that of his father) and has felt like an outsider (albeit not to the extent the X-Men and Hulk do, but still). Spidey is more relatable though, but Supes clearly has something that attracts a lot of people.
> 
> So many are pissed or upset that Henry Cavill will no longer be playing Supes in the near future.


I should wear a costume and be a vigilante too!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Both are trash.
> 
> Spiderman>>


It's Spider-Man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 31, 2022)

I like Freakazoid.


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 31, 2022)

12 pages of content to read after like 40 hours?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't know much of the guy, only that he was a boxing champion from what I read or something like that. I dont know enough about this case to give my opinion, other than preserving presumption innocence until conviction.​​Are the claims presented here consistant with his character? From the very few I have seen, which are second account claims that I havent bothered to investigate, yes. Nonetheless I am not going to consider him guilty based on his character as it would be little different than an ad hominem aka "he is a bad person, so he must be guilty".​​Aside from this issue, he seems to have a fanbase that resembles less a fanbase and more a cult. If he is really the most visible head of the manosphere, then  sadly the manosphere is completely bankrupt.​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> I don't know much of the guy, only that he was a boxing champion from what I read or something like that. I dont know enough about this case to give my opinion, other than preserving presumption innocence until conviction.​​Are the claims presented here consistant with his character? From the very few I have seen, which are second account claims that I havent bothered to investigate, yes. Nonetheless I am not going to consider him guilty based on his character as it would be little different than an ad hominem aka "he is a bad person, so he must be guilty".​​Aside from this issue, he seems to have a fanbase that resembles less a fanbase and more a cult. If he is really the most visible head of the manosphere, then  sadly the manosphere is completely bankrupt.​



Someone: gets accused of rape, sexual trafficking or pedophilia (in this case, all of them)

Orochibuto: I MUST DEFEND HIM! IT IS MY HOLY MISSION TO PROTECT THE RIGHT OF PRESUMPTION OF INNOCENCE FOR EVERY MAN WHO IS ACCUSED OF RAPE!

Someone: gets accused of any other crime, not related to sexual abuse.

Orochibuto: not my problem. Their funeral.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone: gets accused of rape, sexual trafficking or pedophilia (in this case, all of them)
> 
> Orochibuto: I MUST DEFEND HIM! IT IS MY HOLY MISSION TO PROTECT ALL RAPISTS!



What defending? He actually insulted the man despite(his words) not knowing shit about him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What defending? He actually insulted the man despite(his words) not knowing shit about him.



Yeah he added some negative paragraphs to make it less obvious that he came here to play devil's advocate to a guy who sells minors as sex slaves.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah he added some negative paragraphs to make it less obvious that he came here to play devil's advocate to a guy who sells minors as sex slaves.



Good old Enlightened Centrism (tm)


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> I don't know much of the guy, only that he was a boxing champion from what I read or something like that.




23/08/2022



> I am not defending this Tate guy and have no idea who he is, I am just talking about this particular instance where apparently people are calling him an abuser based on this video, where the alleged victim of the video herself has stated that no abuse took place.




You obviously know more about him than him just being some boxer. You're aware of him whipping women on camera as you argued that there was no proof that it wasn't consensual. The discussion also shows that you're familiar with his rhetoric. 

You always act as though you're neutral and unaware. When people provide you with the information, you bury your head in the sand and latch on to any excuse to give the offending party the benefit of the doubt. It is annoying.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 31, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah he added some negative paragraphs to make it less obvious that he came here to play devil's advocate to a guy who allegedly sells minors as sex slaves.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 1, 2023)

Gunners said:


> 23/08/2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think I remember every subject of every thread I post? I likely wouldnt remember most of the topics I have posted about unless I posted very extensively or was a very mediatic case I was bombarded with for days.

I am not familiar with the guy and certainly dont identify him by name.

My point stands: You can likely make a correlation between his character and the accused crime. I am not going to consider someone guilty based on his character as it feels very ad hominem-ish and is basically saying "because he is a bad person, must be guilty."



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone: gets accused of rape, sexual trafficking or pedophilia (in this case, all of them)
> 
> Orochibuto: I MUST DEFEND HIM! IT IS MY HOLY MISSION TO PROTECT THE RIGHT OF PRESUMPTION OF INNOCENCE FOR EVERY MAN WHO IS ACCUSED OF RAPE!
> 
> ...



You got a few concepts wrong. Here is what an attacking stance would be like:

"The guy is guilty because reasons."

Here is what a defending stance is:

"The guy didnt do it because reasons."

My stance:

"I dont know if he did it or not."

If any posture that isnt an inference of guilt is defending to you, that is your problem, because objectively is not.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone: gets accused of any other crime, not related to sexual abuse.




Stating how stupid an accusation based om what someone else did is.


Not defending (and neither here) but likely falls within your definition of "defending" for asking about the evidence.


Not defending (neither here), but agreeing with the exoneration of a girl who falsely accused a guy of rape from murder and kidnapping charges. Using a similar argumentation, I am using here: the jury shouldnt find her guilty for ad hominem reasons aka "because she is a bad person."

The reasons you likely see me more standing for presumption of innocence in sex charges threads is simple. I fundamentally have a problem with testimony as hard evidence as I think its incompatible with presumption of innocence, I also have a problem with using who the person is as proof of guilt rather than the facts in the case.

Sex based crimes tend to rely more on testimony as the key evidence and at times the sole evidence agsinst the accused. It also tends to bring out accusations of personal character and also tends to specially brand you for life even if found not guilty. Unlike for example fraud which tends to have more physical evidence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> You think I remember every subject of every thread I post? I likely wouldnt remember most of the topics I have posted about unless I posted very extensively or was a very mediatic case I was bombarded with for days.
> 
> I am not familiar with the guy and certainly dont identify him by name.
> 
> ...


Don't know why you brought up the Meg the stallion thread there was a call leaked that had tory admit to Kesley he shot meg lmao.  Of course you didn't follow up on that because why would you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah, @Orochibuto in my experience has been pretty consistent in his beliefs while avoiding dipping into extremism. I respect that


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2023)

"These girls, it's just an asset."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Gunners (Jan 1, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> You think I remember every subject of every thread I post? I likely wouldnt remember most of the topics I have posted about unless I posted very extensively or was a very mediatic case I was bombarded with for days.
> 
> I am not familiar with the guy and certainly dont identify him by name.




Posts you made in the topic between 22/08/2022 & 25/08/2022



*Spoiler*: __ 






> What does the woman in the video says about this? Does she claims it was consensual or not?





> Well, if that is the case, then in this particular point, it should settle it. Only the alleged victim can confirm if what happened is consensual or not. If she claims it is consensual, then claiming it wasn't against what both of the participants in this video are saying, is just trying to look for a guilty party where there isn't proof of any.
> 
> I am not defending this Tate guy and have no idea who he is, I am just talking about this particular instance where apparently people are calling him an abuser based on this video, where the alleged victim of the video herself has stated that no abuse took place.





> The keyword here is "mostly". We can't judge 2 individuals relationship, specially if said judging would be to label the other individual as an abuser or evil person, based on a generalization.
> 
> At the end of the day, only the people in the relationship know if it was an abusive relationship or not and if both say they aren't, then I think it is not up to outside observers to dismiss the claims of the actual participants in the relationship and insist that it was and label one of them as an abusive partner.
> 
> ...





> But you can't know that consent was gained via coercion, in fact the alleged victim already said no abuse happened.
> 
> Which are terrible statements, but does not by itself prove that he abused someone that denied being abused after the relationship is over. You can't claim to know more about if someone was abused more than the alleged abused person.
> 
> ...





> Sure, we can discuss the dynamics of such relationships, as long as it doesn't mean or imply labelling someone as a sexual abuser without evidence of guilt a thing or even evidence against guilt.
> 
> I think BDSM taken to the extreme must be abusive, just as how I think Findom, must also be abusive. But at the same time, I wouldn't go as far as calling these female doms automatically as abusers, if their target is actually enjoying it and doing it out of their free will, as incomprehensible as such a relationship is to me.





> Yeah, incels would hate the shit out of Andrew. They hate red pillers worse than they might hate women.
> 
> Yeah, there is some real advice to be gained from red pillers and I think it would be the early red pillers. But that advice is minimal and recycled for dozens of books and "courses". Taking out all the jargon all the only really useful advice is stuff like take lessons on body language to apply to yourself and also read girls, learn to portray confidence, have a lean or muscular body type and get used to have interactions with women.
> 
> The problem is, that at the end of the day, if she doesn't like you she doesn't like you and no amount of body language or maximizing your looks will change that, which will eventually piss off your costumers because you portrayed your material as a kind of magical mind tricks that will just make a girl like you even if she initially doesn't, this is why I assume a lot of manosphere dudes eventually transition from making content about maximizing your style to yelling about women.





> It is easy to see why: Hybristophilia + he is a professional kickboxer which likely is by itself a turn on to some women + muscular + assertive character.





> This is only if you assume incels are Andrew followers, which as has been followed before, they are very likely not. They are more likely to be extremist red pillers. Sure, some incels likely applaud Andrew just because of his anti-woman rethoric, but he would be hated by most of them





> This is only if you assume incels are Andrew followers, which as has been followed before, they are very likely not. They are more likely to be extremist red pillers. Sure, some incels likely applaud Andrew just because of his anti-woman rethoric, but he would be hated by most of them







Do you honestly expect me to believe that the only thing you knew about Tate was that he was some boxer? Do you want to argue that your ability to retain information is so poor that after making several posts arguing that lack of consent wasn't conclusive, for something as jarring as whipping a woman on camera, the only thing could remember about Tate is the thing he is not actually famous for (being a professional kickboxer).

I will repeat myself. You play ignorant. You then cry about people not taking the time to supply you with information. When you're provided with information, you look for any excuse you can latch on to to defend the offending party.

It is transparent and the reason why I will continue to bring up your friend who killed someone, and then used his dad's wealth to escape punishment, is because it is a sign of how disgusting and disingenuous you are.

You are not concerned with justice, you are concerned with having enough leeway to sweep issues under the rug. This is why you get bent out of shape when authorities take steps to ensure the rules put in place don't allow people like you to slither through.

Andrew Tate is a admitted pimp. He is on camera saying that he moved to Romania to benefit from their more relaxed rules on rape. He's on camera belting an abusing women.

It suits your agenda to do what you did when Musk purchased Twitter. Look the other way under the guise of giving the benefit of the doubt.

For people who actually care about justice, that isn't enough. I expect a thorough investigation and for his misdeeds to catch up to him. When that happens, I imagine you will try to make slight concessions whilst focusing your defence of his character on bullshit that is on the same level as "He's not a genius in the MCU".

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2023)

good riddance, i hope he gets raped in prison by a big fat Romanian mafia boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 1, 2023)

33 cars. Still can’t get away

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 1, 2023)

What a charming individual that I should bend over backwards to defend on social media!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 1, 2023)

Sleepless said:


> What a charming individual that I should bend over backwards to defend on social media!


Wow


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 1, 2023)

Gunners said:


> Posts you made in the topic between 22/08/2022 & 25/08/2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I posted months ago in a thread about the guy and I should for life remember his name? If I had participated on multiple threads or mentioned him by name in other threads, you would have proof.

You are just making inferences, then presenting them as facts.

The thread in question I was debating a particular issue: people mantaining the guy's guilt whe the alleged victim openly declared his innocence. It is more likely I would had remembered the guy by saying "the guy that got accused for being violent on a video and then the alleged victim claimed it was not true" than "Andrew Tate".

The same way I wouldnt recognize by name 99% of the people I have debated about in threads.



Gunners said:


> I will repeat myself. You play ignorant. You then cry about people not taking the time to supply you with information. When you're provided with information, you look for any excuse you can latch on to to defend the offending party.



I am not defending anyone in this thread and that is very clear. Not thinking what you are thinking is not defending.



Gunners said:


> It is transparent and the reason why I will continue to bring up your friend who killed someone, and then used his dad's wealth to escape punishment, is because it is a sign of how disgusting and disingenuous you are.
> 
> You are not concerned with justice, you are concerned with having enough leeway to sweep issues under the rug. This is why you get bent out of shape when authorities take steps to ensure the rules put in place don't allow people like you to slither through.



Dude, you have an obsession and almost self admitted hate boner with me from years, coming to harass in even completely separate and irrelevant threads like the Star Wars movie threads where you just came to write a wall o text basically saying "Orochibuto is a shit person", with even Dr Shadow coming in a few times and deleting your posts, unrequested because I never report posts due my stance in free speech. Likely because you have my dick inserted in your ass because from some discussion I forgot about and havent. So you arent in the best position to talk about good faith argumentation and intentions.

I honestly wish my crush was as obssesed with me as you are 

This is basically you here in your ad hominem rant and in a lot of posts



The fact that you have to derail the thread, as has been your latest thread, into a logical fallacy, into an ad hominem discussion about me as a person, rather than my arguments, is telling about your faith or how hopeless you consider your position to be in engaging my arguments. So now you have taken on the tactic of derailing the threads in ad hominems and out of topic discussions discussions in an attempt to either prejudice the audience into dismissing my arguments because of their opinion as a person (and you are pretty much admitting this by stating your goal is to make people aware on  how "disgusting" I am) or to try to get me to withdraw from discussion at all.

But keep going, its comedy gold to see how my presence is all that is required to have you like this:



About being "disgusting", logic and debate 101. Even if I was it is materially unimportant to the arguments I present. I could be Hitler connected to a life support system posting from an underground bunker and it would not make my arguments any less valid or true when they are.

Better than being self righteous hypocrite. It is funny you clash with me so much over free speech issues where the only reason you get to derail threads into off topic ad hominems and likely haven't been forced to take vacations from at least some threads is because my stance on free speech, you are among the most intense anti "hate speech" advocates, yet you are one of the most hateful posters in the cafe 

I remember you saying in threads you would like some people tortured medieval style. Yet you are present yourself as some sort of righteous good guy

If I was God, you would certainly go to the highest heaven right there with me because you never stopped thinking about me 

Anyway, if you want to tell me something and are shy about it, my inbox is open, don't worry, I promise it will stay private 



Gunners said:


> Andrew Tate is a admitted pimp. He is on camera saying that he moved to Romania to benefit from their more relaxed rules on rape.



That would make him likely guilty of that. Not specifically of the specific charges presented here, which is exactly what I said: The charges likely fit his character, but character is not proof of specific wrongdoing and I will not consider him guilty over character.



Gunners said:


> He's on camera belting an abusing women.



You are refering to the case where the alleged victim openly said she wasnt abused?

So let me get this straigh. A case is presented. I say "I dont know if he is guilty or not, the claims are likely consistent with his character, but I will not consider him guilty based on his character as it woule be ad-hominemish to do so." and this is apparently defending him.

But the alleged victim herself says no abuse took place, and it is perfectly reasonable to to insist he is guilty when both parties agree that he wasnt? Are you sure there are no bias on your side?



Gunners said:


> It suits your agenda to do what you did when Musk purchased Twitter. Look the other way under the guise of giving the benefit of the doubt.



Do tell what I did when Musk bought Twitter. Gave him the benefit of doubt before he assumed position and then said he didnt make good on his claims when he didnt?

Yeah I remember that thread. When you went on on multiple pages like the fangirl you are tagging me multiple times after I said he didnt backed up his claims to tell me he didnt backed up his claims.

Did you got frustrated that I didnt needlessly defended him and you didnt get to go on an ad hominem rant?



Gunners said:


> For people who actually care about justice, that isn't enough.



Yeah my friend, you are a shinning righteous paladdin of justice.



Gunners said:


> I expect a thorough investigation and for his misdeeds to catch up to him.



And if he is guilty, then so be it.



Gunners said:


> When that happens, I imagine you will try to make slight concessions



Have you considered making use of your imaginations about me by writing fanfictions? Dont worry, you have my permission to write, lemon included 



Gunners said:


> whilst focusing your defence of his character on bullshit that is on the same level as "He's not a genius in the MCU".




I dont need to defend character, because character is irrelevant. It usually serves mainly to make ad hominen roasting posts, emotional arguments or earn brownie "good person TM" points by stating how you wish he suffered horrific tortures and what a righteous upstanding dude you are for that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 1, 2023)

Man right wing republicans must really want his dick up their asses. This is comedy gold. Lmao


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 1, 2023)

i have never seen Orochibuto react like this lmaoooo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 1, 2023)

This thread has certainly been something to read.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## afg (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> I am not defending anyone in this thread and that is very clear. Not thinking what you are thinking is not defending.


Yes you are. Defending Andrew Tate isn't exclusive to saying he is 100% innocent. If you fall short of that, it doesn't mean water is no longer wet.

You are defending Andrew Tate by galloping into this thread on your centrist high-horse and, with admittedly no knowledge of the situation, proceeding to declare to everyone how not-convinced of his guilt you are (despite clearly not being interested in the evidence), and meandering about how sex crime accusations are often shoddy and rely on weak evidence.

Well, here's the thing. Nobody asked you for your opinion. Nobody held a gun to your head and demanded you find Andrew Tate guilty. You decided to put together a half baked opinion about the situation completely unprompted, and without a lick of research.

What you have done in the process is undermine the situation and condescend Tate's victims (or potential victims, if you prefer) in order to pat yourself on the back for being an enlightened person that believes in "innocent until proven guilty".


Here's a recommendation: embrace the art of minding your business when you have little knowledge (and little interest in attaining knowledge) in a subject. It'll do you wonders. Then, when you actually have some twinkle of an idea about what you're talking about, you can throw your hat in the thread and do your spiel.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## dergeist (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> You think I remember every subject of every thread I post? I likely wouldnt remember most of the topics I have posted about unless I posted very extensively or was a very mediatic case I was bombarded with for days.
> 
> I am not familiar with the guy and certainly dont identify him by name.
> 
> ...



Yep, innocent till proven guilty is a thing in the West. And the bulk of the clowns arguing otherwise should never be allowed to serve on a jury. They want to turn the West's legal system (even with it's failings at times) into that of injustice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2023)

Nobody here is saying presumption of innocence should be abolished.

But also, nobody is saying Oro, or anyone posting here, should deliver a sentence on Tate right now. Because we aren't law enforcement. And we all know he could possibly be innocent.

But we also see him BRAGGING about having sexual slaves on Twitter, so we react to that. There will be time and place to properly analyse if that counts as proof. But right now, it counts as judge of character. At the very least, it is enough to call Tate an asshole, so it's what we are all doing.

And we can also judge Oro's character, and wonder why, upon seeing a man bragging about raping woman on twitter, his first reaction is to try to defend the man from possible unfair accusations, instead of feeling and expressing disgust for the man. And we can extend the analysis of character to Oro's historical behavior of never expressing any concern about the thousands of women who get raped and killed daily in the world, but expressing all the concern for the few cases of wrong conviction that arise from that every once in a while. We can judge and conclude that Oro's worldview doesn't seem to have any room for empathy or worry for sexual abuse, sexual trafficking or pedophilia, just concern for himself or his bros being threatened by women they have sex with. And that, while not illegal, is very disgusting and repulsive.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But we also see him BRAGGING about having sexual slaves on Twitter, so we react to that. There will be time and place to properly analyse if that counts as proof. But right now, it counts as judge of character. At the very least, it is enough to call Tate an asshole, so it's what we are all doing.



Can add insecure, attention-whore and moron

Such "alpha" characteristics!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 2, 2023)

Watching Oro get absolutely dunked on made me laugh out loud. Been saying for ages this dude is a creep and has those typical Libertarian tendancies around sex crimes and females. He isn't an enlightened centrist by any means, but is always so quick to jump to the defence of anyone accused of a crime, especially ones around rape or sexual abuse etc.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## JH24 (Jan 2, 2023)

dergeist said:


> Yep, innocent till proven guilty is a thing in the West. And the bulk of the clowns arguing otherwise should never be allowed to serve on a jury. They want to turn the West's legal system (even with it's failings at times) into that of injustice.


Of course innocent till proven guilty will always apply, as it should. But we are allowed to have an opinion on the things Tate has said and done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But also, nobody is saying Oro, or anyone posting here, should deliver a sentence on Tate right now.



You aren't, but yet saying I don't know if he is guilty or not while talking about him in not positive terms is "defending" him. The implication being then that the only acceptable argument is state I think he is guilty.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because we aren't law enforcement. And we all know he could possibly be innocent.



And my argument started and ended there.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But right now, it counts as judge of character. At the very least, it is enough to call Tate an asshole, so it's what we are all doing.



And what did I said in literally my first post here? That based on his character you could claim the accusations are consistent, but I wouldnt consider him guilty based on his character because it would be ad hominem reasoning, that's it. While also stating if the manosphere was really represented by him it has become bankrupt.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And we can also judge Oro's character, and wonder why, upon seeing a man bragging about raping woman on twitter,



I didnt saw that, I didnt went to his tweeter or networks to see about what he bragged or not. I dont care about the guy. I was commenting specifically on the charges and claims presented here. I have seen many claims that he made many similar remarks. Do they make him a bad person if true? Yes. I am not discussing him being a good or bad guy.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> his first reaction is to try to *defend *the man from possible unfair accusations, instead of feeling and expressing disgust for the man. And we can extend the analysis of character to Oro's historical behavior of never expressing any concern about the thousands of women who get raped and killed daily in the world, but expressing all the concern for the few cases of wrong conviction that arise from that every once in a while. We can judge and conclude that Oro's worldview doesn't seem to have any room for empathy or worry for sexual abuse, sexual trafficking or pedophilia, just concern for himself or his bros being threatened by women they have sex with. And that, while not illegal, is very disgusting and repulsive.



Can you state where I am defending him in this thread? Because this is like the third time I see this claim. I havent even argued I believe he is innocent. I didnt even made any positive remark about him that could be mistaken as defending him, quite the contrary. If you want to see someone defending him go and see Kiba's posts. This was my argument:

.


Orochibuto said:


> I don't know much of the guy, only that he was a boxing champion from what I read or something like that. I dont know enough about this case to give my opinion, other than preserving presumption innocence until conviction.​​Are the claims presented here consistant with his character? From the very few I have seen, which are second account claims that I havent bothered to investigate, yes. Nonetheless I am not going to consider him guilty based on his character as it would be little different than an ad hominem aka "he is a bad person, so he must be guilty".​​Aside from this issue, he seems to have a fanbase that resembles less a fanbase and more a cult. If he is really the most visible head of the manosphere, then  sadly the manosphere is completely bankrupt.​


 

You talk like if I only came in sexual abuse topics, which I have shown is not the case, in some of them in way stronger terms than I am here. Fuck, in one of thems I* even took the side of a woman that wrongly accused a man of rape, which ended up in his death,* because people in that thread seemed like they wanted the jury (or judge) to ignore the law and convict her based on ad hominem reasons aka "I dont care if she is guilty of the charges or not, she is a shit person and must be punished regardless."

There is a just as controversial topic where you participated where I took the side of a girl that talked her boyfriend into killing himself (not taking her side morally, just specifically on criminal charges as presented on free speech grounds). Stating I am specifically taking the side of the accused in sex crime threads is simply wrong.

You can think anything about my character you want, I am not going to enter into ad hominem discussions you haven't given me a reason to go down into that mud. As I said, I could be Hitler surviving on alien tech posting from an underground bunker and it wouldn't make my arguments any less false or true or valid and is irrelevant to them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2023)

afg said:


> Yes you are. Defending Andrew Tate isn't exclusive to saying he is 100% innocent. If you fall short of that, it doesn't mean water is no longer wet.



Did I attributed to him ANY degree of innocence?



afg said:


> You are defending Andrew Tate by galloping into this thread on your centrist high-horse and, with admittedly no knowledge of the situation, proceeding to declare to everyone how not-convinced of his guilt you are



Suppose I came here and said: This guy is piece of shit and is very likely guilty. Would that be galloping on a high horse? There are only 3 possible opinions here: Defending him, neutrality and attacking him. If only attacking him is acceptable, then any opinion that isn't attacking him is "defending" him.



afg said:


> (despite clearly not being interested in the evidence),



Never stated that, only stated that regarding what I knew that was my take. What evidence ia there for me to be interested here? Because most if not all of it, is evidence of his character, not of the accusations presented here.



afg said:


> and meandering about how sex crime accusations are often shoddy and rely on weak evidence.



Never said that, nice strawman. I said these accusations tend to rely more on testimony than other type of accusations, which is objectively true. This was in turn only mentioned because of the the claim that I specifically come to argue for on these charges (demonstrably wrong) and I clarified the type of cases (when I notice them) that are likely to attract my attention: cases based on testimony and cases where someone is being charged over words.



afg said:


> Well, here's the thing. Nobody asked you for your opinion. Nobody held a gun to your head and demanded you find Andrew Tate guilty. You decided to put together a half baked opinion about the situation completely unprompted, and without a lick of research.



Nobody is asking anybody here their opinion, unless they were tagged, I guess. All opinions here are unprompted. What research would had shed light on this particular situation? The article only says an investigation is ongoing It seems all investigation I would go would only reveal to me his character, I already stated in my first and only argument to this case that based on his character you could make a relationship with the crime.



afg said:


> What you have done in the process is undermine the situation and condescend Tate's victims (or potential victims, if you prefer) in order to pat yourself on the back for being an enlightened person that believes in "innocent until proven guilty".



Again, suppose I came here saying: he is a guilty piece of shit. Would you claim I am undermining this situation and condescend him in order to pat myself for being a righteous person? If not, why? How is basically stating due process will reveal the truth consecending his potential victims? Isn't it quite the contrary?

Condescending his potential victims would be saying he is the victim of a witch hunt or whatever his fans are saying and stating that their claims are just to be dismissed.



GRIMMM said:


> but is always so quick to jump to the defence of anyone accused of a crime, especially ones around rape or sexual abuse etc.



Yes, this is why I sided in an accusation with a woman that outright falsely accused a guy of rape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> So I posted months ago in a thread about the guy and I should for life remember his name? If I had participated on multiple threads or mentioned him by name in other threads, you would have proof.
> 
> You are just making inferences, then presenting them as facts.
> 
> ...





dergeist said:


> Yep, innocent till proven guilty is a thing in the West. And the bulk of the clowns arguing otherwise should never be allowed to serve on a jury. They want to turn the West's legal system (even with it's failings at times) into that of injustice.



Orochibuto and Dergeist making so much sense................. FACTS FOR LIFE!!!!!


----------



## afg (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Did I attributed to him ANY degree of innocence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not getting into a multiquote debate with you about how you're the "sex crime suspect rights sayer" ranger of the reiatsuflow power rangers.

Here's the meat and potatoes of what's going on here: you are giving a soft defense (yes, defense) of a suspected human trafficker because you have a personal bias against stories involving sex crime accusations.

This is annoying for a few reasons.

1. You claim that you hardly knew this guy's name, yet somehow had commentary to spill about the dynamics of the accusations against him, which shows that you are too eager to talk about a subject you don't know anything about.

2. The evidence against him isn't _merely_ allegations.  If you read any article on his arrest, you'd know that the charges brought forward are fairly specific, and include the "loverboy" recruitment tactic often used by other sex traffickers. And Andrew Tate has gone on record admitting on camera and on his website that he recruited women into his webcam business by seducing and then manipulating them into working for him. If he's innocent in spite of this, he will have been so while walking _an extremely fine line_ - meaning that there's enough of a smoking gun for _anyone_ to suspect foul play involved, let alone police.

3. You lack basic peripheral awareness. This is a guy that was already arrested for this same issue, and released much quicker than he could be this time around. The fact that he was arrested _again_ after months of investigations, and will be held in jail for at least 30 days, means that the local police department thought there was more to the claims against him than a mere false alarm. In light of this, you should at least be _on guard_ for there being a lot more to the story than you, in your extremely superficial and oblivious point of view, can directly see.  A bit of deductive reasoning would indicate that treating this like some random accusation made by a random person that has shoddy evidence going for it is at best a risky gamble.  Unless you think the world operates purely by Andrew Tate stan Twitter accounts and there isn't an active, on-the-ground Romanian police department that has been working this guy's file for the greater part of the last year, with multiple people close to Andrew Tate making the same credible accusations toward him.


Like I said, minding your business is an underrated practice. I understand that other people (like myself) aren't minding their business and staying out of talking about this, but we are at least familiar enough with this extremely famous guy to recognize his name, and know a bare minimum of the case to have some sort of opinion on the developing story. You're skating on much thinner ice. By all means though, ignore my advice; just expect to look like a fool quite often.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 2, 2023)

If you hardly know a guy's name how can you intelligently weigh in on a thread about him?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2023)

afg said:


> you are giving a soft defense (yes, defense)



Would any posture that is not "he is shit and likely guilty" be a defense according to you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2023)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Would any posture that is not "he is shit and likely guilty" be a defense according to you?



Irrelevant, because you very obviously think he's innocent and don't want to admit it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bee 24 (Jan 2, 2023)

Anybody with common sense knows that legally Andrew Tate is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. What majority of people are saying here is that base off of Tate's character it's not far fetch to at least suspect he might be guilty of the crimes he is being accuse of.

This guy's whole platform is saying the most degrading things about females. He has gone on video saying that he moved to Romania because the laws over there are more lax when it came to sex crimes. 

The police are not perfect and can/have fuck up when it comes to these things. However, this investigation has been ongoing for quite some time now. The police were able to catch Tate who outed himself with a pizza box on Twitter because he is such an attention whore who has a fragile ego. This guy is his own worse enemy.

Let's NOT dismiss any of the accusations the women made against Tate. Yes, it could be false but you know what else it could be true. So, don't go running to defend the guy before the whole story comes to light.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 2, 2023)

Totally legit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Breadman (Jan 2, 2023)

"Uhm, excuse me, where's the video pr00f? Video pr00f, plz? Plz gibbe video pr00f???//??? I can only form opinions and assessments on things if I have literal video proof of the act happening, please ignore all the other times I've made judgments without video proof, but this specific one I need video proof? No I will not choose to use critical analysis on his own statements on his website that basically talk about manipulating girls emotionally into becoming sex workers for me, my eyeballs and ears must be spoonfed anything before I say anything close to negative about this guy."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Breadman said:


> "Uhm, excuse me, where's the video pr00f? Video pr00f, plz? Plz gibbe video pr00f???//??? I can only form opinions and assessments on things if I have literal video proof of the act happening, please ignore all the other times I've made judgments without video proof, but this specific one I need video proof? No I will not choose to use critical analysis on his own statements on his website that basically talk about manipulating girls emotionally into becoming sex workers for me, my eyeballs and ears must be spoonfed anything before I say anything close to negative about this guy."



Let's face it, they likely don't even think Rape is a crime.  It's either "The bitch deserved it." or "Women are inferior." or as some have put "It's impossible for rich and famous people to rape because every woman secretly wants to fuck them." but don't want to say it because they know where it leads. (just pointing out things people have posted on the forum over the years)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Breadman (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> And what did I said in literally my first post here? That based on his character you could claim the accusations are consistent, *but I wouldnt consider him guilty based on his character because it would be ad hominem reasoning,* that's it. While also stating if the manosphere was really represented by him it has become bankrupt.



This is kinda BS to be honest because nobody has ever not done this. We all make judgments based off of character and it's totally reasonable to do so. The dude admitted on his website to emotionally manipulating his girlfriends into becoming sex workers, has stated multiple times how he views women as assets and not people, and has shown a staggering level of sociopathical tendencies. It's pretty reasonable to assume the human trafficking stuff is true considering his nature and the fact that he admits to basically doing everything that would lead up to a human trafficking incident.

Like, do you seriously think he stopped just short of human trafficking with his ego and money obsession?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> Let's face it, they likely don't even think Rape is a crime.  It's either "The bitch deserved it." or "Women are inferior." or as some have put "It's impossible for rich and famous people to rape because every woman secretly wants to fuck them." but don't want to say it because they know where it leads. (just pointing out things people have posted on the forum over the years)


I think in those cases it more has to do with the person they are defending than the actual act like it's almost pretty universal that everyone finds rape a vile act even tho this is a more recent opinion since womans rights and well being didnt matter for most of human history. But most guys dont jump to condemn sex crimes accusations until they have proof it is committed unless the person is disliked then even men will jump on the bandwagon of condemning without the information.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 2, 2023)

I mean I'm sure that near 100% of the "innocent until proven guilty" peeps in this thread were just as vocal in the Zimmerman thread fighting against categorizing him as a criminal before his death.

Right?


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 2, 2023)

Yeah, lost a lot of respect for people during that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 2, 2023)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Irrelevant, because you very obviously think he's innocent and don't want to admit it



When have I claimed he is innocent? And even if I thought he was, doesnt change the question: is any posture other than stating he is likely/guilty defending him?



Breadman said:


> This is kinda BS to be honest because nobody has ever not done this. We all make judgments based off of character and it's totally reasonable to do so



Judgements based on his character, yes. Judgements based on him doing the specific crime he is accused of,  tis more sketchy.

If I did, wouldnt I be judging him because of who he is rather than the merits of the case?



Breadman said:


> Like, do you seriously think he stopped just short of human trafficking with his ego and money obsession?



Nope, if it was legal I would think it is more likely that he did it. I think he might had stopped short of that because self preservation, which requires a person being rational, not moral.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2023)

Sagebee said:


> it's almost pretty universal that everyone finds rape a vile act



Unfortunately, that is not true.

If it was we wouldn't have the obscene rape rates we have in the west, and that's if you don't take into consideration the entire countries where it is legalized and encouraged by the state.

From people who do it, to friends who know people who do it and still hang out with them, to politicians who try to pass policy to make rape harder to fight against, and the people who vote for them, to religious leaders who help families hide abuse cases and tell women they should stay silent, to media outlets who avoid talking about public cases, to people and companies who refuse to boycott celebrities who are caught doing it, and finally, to the incels who defend rapists online like we are seeing in this thread, society is VERY fine with rape.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Unfortunately, that is not true.


 I still remember that video where that guy was telling the security guards that if he doens't get to rape that girl, she might turn into a lesbian


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2023)

Flowjr said:


> i have never seen Orochibuto react like this lmaoooo



They're coming for him next. That's why.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Jim said:


> I still remember that video where that guy was telling the security guards that if he doens't get to rape that girl, she might turn into a lesbian



Was that Ian Flemming?  Because he literally had Bond rape the Lesbianism out of Pussy Galore in the Goldfinger Book

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Unfortunately, that is not true.
> 
> If it was we wouldn't have the obscene rape rates we have in the west, and that's if you don't take into consideration the entire countries where it is legalized and encouraged by the state.
> 
> From people who do it, to friends who know people who do it and still hang out with them, to politicians who try to pass policy to make rape harder to fight against, and the people who vote for them, to religious leaders who help families hide abuse cases and tell women they should stay silent, to media outlets who avoid talking about public cases, to people and companies who refuse to boycott celebrities who are caught doing it, and finally, to the incels who defend rapists online like we are seeing in this thread, society is VERY fine with rape.


That doesn't necessitate that they find rape ok and not vile, people are more likely to overlook things not happening directly to them or things that are done by those very very close to them - doesn't mean they think the act in question is a small matter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## afg (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Would any posture that is not "he is shit and likely guilty" be a defense according to you?


It depends. Are you actually informed on the basic facts of the case? Are you coming at it from a genuinely reasonable position that’s able to look at the facts and make sound judgment based on them? Are you actually responding to somebody who claims there is zero chance he’s innocent (rather than using it as a strawman)?

In these cases, you can say a bunch of things and it wouldn’t be defending.

But none of these apply to you.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 2, 2023)

Bullshit. Am calling guilty on this sucker from his statements alone to the police alone on “about to make money” and for actually hiding from authorities.

Judge: why did you hide?
Tate: because i wasn’t guilty


----------



## Eros (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> From people who do it, to friends who know people who do it and still hang out with them, to politicians who try to pass policy to make rape harder to fight against, and the people who vote for them, to religious leaders who help families hide abuse cases and tell women they should stay silent, to media outlets who avoid talking about public cases, to people and companies who refuse to boycott celebrities who are caught doing it, and finally, to the incels who defend rapists online like we are seeing in this thread, society is VERY fine with rape.


Indeed. There are plenty of countries where married men can rape their wives if they refuse to put out as well, and the wives have little or no legal recourse either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Would any posture that is not "he is shit and likely guilty" be a defense according to you?



Well if women have to be interrogated with "You fucked guy x like y, this is proof you love rough sex and thus what happened isn't rape." then yeah if scumbags are bragging about shit like this (and actual crimes) then being likely guilty is definately a viewpoint.


----------



## Eros (Jan 2, 2023)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I mean I'm sure that near 100% of the "innocent until proven guilty" peeps in this thread were just as vocal in the Zimmerman thread fighting against categorizing him as a criminal before his death.
> 
> Right?


I'm good at evaluating whether there's a good chance a person is being railroaded. I don't see that here. There are times when cops fuck people over, but this guy is fucking himself over with his actions by, and those countries are paying attention.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2023)

Dude admits to crimes on his site, we have screenshots. Why do they need 30 days


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude admits to crimes on his site, we have screenshots. Why do they need 30 days



There's still things that they have to do legally to actually formally charge. If they really want things to stick, they can't have a technicality get in the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 2, 2023)

Not sure why y'all are jumping on Orochibuto like that. Disagreement is fine and it is completely fine (if not correct) to believe and argue Andrew Tate is guilty even if it hasn't been legally proven yet. He may be guilty and I would not be surprised if he is...but that doesn't mean he IS guilty. That doesn't make anything Oro said invalid or wrong, and I think it's not the worst thing ever if someone takes the ''innocent until proven guilty'' adage to its logical conclusion. Probably not the best either, but it doesn't remotely mean Orochibuto is a creep. Disagree with him, but no need to attack him. For that matter, I think tying a person's attitude and words to their actions makes sense, so I don't agree with Orochibuto either. Legally, standards need to be stronger, but we are not in a court of law here and thus have neither need nor responsibility to be that stringent.

As for commenting on topics we know little about...pretty sure _everyone_ here does that. How many of us can truthfully call ourselves experts on the matter or are even intimately familiar with the details or people involved?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> There's still things that they have to do legally to actually formally charge. If they really want things to stick, they can't have a technicality get in the way.


I wonder if the US will get involved since it was one of our citizens that he had over there who called his little operation out


----------



## Eros (Jan 2, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wonder if the US will get involved since it was one of our citizens that he had over there who called his little operation out


It's likely that the financial part of his crimes involved the US, so...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wonder if the US will get involved since it was one of our citizens that he had over there who called his little operation out



He's also a US citizen from birth, but I doubt it.  If it was Trump's presidency I'd expect a stink was made from the white house, but I can't see Biden getting involved since the guy is openly trash and basically already admitted to it on his own site and videos.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 2, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Judgements based on his character, yes. Judgements based on him doing the specific crime he is accused of,  tis more sketchy.
> 
> If I did, wouldnt I be judging him because of who he is rather than the merits of the case?
> 
> ...



I would argue that it is very logical to use someone's character as a merit for the case.

Again, we're not speaking court terms here. In court, sure, you need specific proof to prosecute somebody. But the public square is a completely different ballgame. It's totally legitimate to come to a conclusion on whether you believe someone is guilty or not based off of their character, as their character is often materialized based off of the things they have said, done, and the attitude they have displayed. 

We know that he is narcissistic and egotistical. We know he treats women like assets. We know he moved to Romania because he likes the idea of being having the freedom to r*pe women. We know by his own admission that he's manipulated his girlfriends in the past in order to turn them into his sex workers (which need I remind you is considered in some parts a human trafficking tactic, the loverboy method). These past actions and statements build up his character as someone who practically seems like a human trafficker, especially given that we know he moves from country to country. 

It's like if you knew somebody that liked to mutilate cats and other animals for fun, and had blogs fantasizing about doing the same to humans, and then one day a mutilated corpse shows up in that person's neighborhood. Anyone with basic critical thinking can put together the dots. Even if you need proof, it's not wrong to judge that this person is the murderer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Breadman (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> Was that Ian Flemming?  Because he literally had Bond rape the Lesbianism out of Pussy Galore in the Goldfinger Book



None of these words are in the Bible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> He's also a US citizen from birth, but I doubt it.  If it was Trump's presidency I'd expect a stink was made from the white house, but I can't see Biden getting involved since the guy is openly trash and basically already admitted to it on his own site and videos.


Oh, I meant that could there be charges here for him basically kidnapping a US citizen. Especially in a country like Romania, the state department could bully them into something.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2023)

Breadman said:


> None of these words are in the Bible.



They're in the scripture of Nemesis.  Blame the council of Nicea as to why it's not in the bible itself!


----------



## wibisana (Jan 2, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh, I meant that could there be charges here for him basically kidnapping a US citizen. Especially in a country like Romania, the state department could bully them into something.


Usually if Romania will already put him in jail for significant duration of time (and deemed fair by US) I think usually US wont presscharge against him (at least the govt, the victim still free to presscharge i think).

So depend how long hes gonna be jailed if found guilty.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2023)

wibisana said:


> Usually if Romania will already put him in jail for significant duration of time (and deemed fair by US) I think usually US wont presscharge against him (at least the govt, the victim still free to presscharge i think).
> 
> So depend how long hes gonna be jailed if found guilty.


Sometimes if you are found guilty you get booted back to your country, so that would probably be the UK.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not sure why y'all are jumping on Orochibuto like that.



A single thread may not feel like much, but a consistent pattern of entering every thread in the forum that is made about sexual abuse and always defending the person being accused of it raises some red flags.

Oro also has a history of making angry rants about divorce laws and feminism.

If it walks like an incel, swims like an incel and quacks like an incel, what is it?


----------



## wibisana (Jan 2, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sometimes if you are found guilty you get booted back to your country, so that would probably be the UK.


Depend the seriousness of the crime and will the guy get punishment after deportation. Theft, fraud usually get deportation,

Murderer usually have to serve the full jail time at the country he did the murder


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 2, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> As for commenting on topics we know little about...pretty sure _everyone_ here does that. How many of us can truthfully call ourselves experts on the matter or are even intimately familiar with the details or people involved?


Bit of a difference between "barely know his name" and "an expert on the matter."

But hey, glad you can admit it to yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 2, 2023)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Bit of a difference between "barely know his name" and "an expert on the matter"



I know, right? 

You left out this part, by the way:



Aegon Targaryen said:


> *or are even intimately familiar with the details or people involved?*





WorkingMoogle said:


> But hey, glad you can admit it to yourself.



Thank you 

Maybe you should join me 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A single thread may not feel like much, but a consistent pattern of entering every thread in the forum that is made about sexual abuse and always defending the person being accused of it raises some red flags



He did not defend Tate here, but if we wanna use that word...he enters other threads and ''defends'' people who are not accused of sexual abuse too. In fact, he even ''defended'' Carolyn Bryant, someone who made a _false accusation_ of rape.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oro also has a history of making angry rants about divorce laws and feminism



Define '''angry rants''. What did he rant about?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If it walks like an incel, swims like an incel and quacks like an incel, what is it?



Could be an MGTOW. Not much of an improvement, but still...


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 2, 2023)

Most Andrew Tate worshippers are soyboy right wingers who are angry at left wing women because they cannot get laid with them. Or they just hate the word no

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rborges01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Why was Tate hiding in Romania in the first place? Was he really just expecting that the authorities would forget about him and he would get back to his life with no problems?
If he truly is innocent then he should have turned himself in and see what the evidence shows. Hiding in Romania is just delaying the inevitable since these accusations simply can’t be ignored.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 3, 2023)

Well nice to know that most posters that have commented in this thread see Tate as a piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oro also has a history of making angry rants about divorce laws and feminism.



I think you will agree no one is obligated to liking any particular social movement, the same way how not liking BLM doesn't make you a racist because BLM doesn't have a monopoly on black people rights and neither does feminism with women, in fact there are many women that do not identify with the movement. About divorce laws, my latest in what I think is at least a year if not more, discussion here about it, which I have to assume, you meant this:



> Not jailing, but to be frank, I think true adultery should have consequences in the divorce settlement. The current no fault divorce bullshit where a cheating partner can divorce and get paid by the one *he or she* cheated on, makes no sense.





> Orochibuto said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many variables here to give a proper yes or no answer. But nominally I would say voluntarily not having sex with your spouse for an extended period of time, should be grounds for a _with cause_ divorce. To be frank I dont know how I would handle such cases, on one hand while it is a breach of the implied terms of marriage it is not an outright betrayal like cheating, on the other hand it is incredibly shitty to ask an ex spouse to on top of being refused, demand to pay to the partner that kept refusing *him or her.*
> ...



Can you tell me what exactly is "incel" about this? I think it is fairly reasonable. And note I am specifically saying "he or she" "him or her". Yes, I don't think no fault divorce is fair. The only way you could construe this as "incel" or anything like that is if you assume that cheating is an inherently woman/female act, which I don't think you think, neither am I making such an argument.

Anyway, I am done debating ad hominem/personal attack posts as I am not the guy being arrested here and as I said, even if I was a bot programmed to by Hitler, Stalin, Satan, Epstein, Sidious and Dracula to fight for evil it wouldn't make my points any less true or valid, when they are true or valid which of course they not always are. I will just close by saying, and I am not pointing fingers at you specifically or anyone. That it is telling that this:



> I don't know much of the guy, only that he was a boxing champion from what I read or something like that. I dont know enough about this case to give my opinion, other than preserving presumption innocence until conviction.
> 
> Are the claims presented here consistant with his character? From the very few I have seen, which are second account claims that I havent bothered to investigate, yes. Nonetheless I am not going to consider him guilty based on his character as it would be little different than an ad hominem aka "he is a bad person, so he must be guilty".
> 
> Aside from this issue, he seems to have a fanbase that resembles less a fanbase and more a cult. If he is really the most visible head of the manosphere, then  sadly the manosphere is completely bankrupt.



is painted as a defense of the guy and lowkey as defense of rape. When there is an actual post in this very thread that is calling for the guy to be RAPED in prison, you know, an actual call for rape. Yet there was no reaction to it other than a funny rate.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 3, 2023)

rborges01 said:


> Why was Tate hiding in Romania in the first place? Was he really just expecting that the authorities would forget about him and he would get back to his life with no problems?



From the little I remember now that I have been reading on him and I could be wrong, it was about 15 being the age of consent there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> is painted as a defense of the guy and lowkey as defense of rape. When there is an actual post in this very thread that is calling for the guy to be RAPED in prison, you know, an actual call for rape. Yet there was no reaction to it other than a funny rate.



Good point.

Not that I'd shed tears for him if he was raped in prison, but moral consistency is important.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2023)

rborges01 said:


> Why was Tate hiding in Romania in the first place? Was he really just expecting that the authorities would forget about him and he would get back to his life with no problems?
> If he truly is innocent then he should have turned himself in and see what the evidence shows. Hiding in Romania is just delaying the inevitable since these accusations simply can’t be ignored.


He has 33 cars there, if he leave who gonna wash them

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dergeist (Jan 3, 2023)

wibisana said:


> He has 33 cars there, if he leave who gonna wash them



You mean he create jobs and got value for money

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 3, 2023)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I mean I'm sure that near 100% of the "innocent until proven guilty" peeps in this thread were just as vocal in the Zimmerman thread fighting against categorizing him as a criminal before his death.
> 
> Right?



The rule of law and a working court system is what matters, without it we would be no better than savages or communists.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 3, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I know, right?
> 
> You left out this part, by the way:
> 
> ...


Shit.  I'm sorry.  I assumed you were familiar enough with English to realize the difference between "barely know his name" and "intimately familiar with the details or people involved."

My bad.

You see the first implies even the most basic understanding of the person.  The second implies a more advanced level of understanding.

Not having the second hurts your ability to look at subtle details.  But not having the first keeps you from really having an intelligent opinion on the topic at all.

Sorry, this is probably complicated, can anyone translate this into his native language for him do he can learn?  I'd hate for him to continue to humiliate himself with translation issues like this.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 3, 2023)

He's an in-cell now.

Thats all I have to contribute. Thank you for your attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2023)

Pliskin said:


> He's an in-cell now.
> 
> Thats all I have to contribute. Thank you for your attention.


I always pronounced it "in-kel"


----------



## Catamount (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oro also has a history of making angry rants about divorce laws


Like what? Only man can initiate the divorce?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2023)

dergeist said:


> You mean he create jobs and got value for money



Yeah those prostitution jobs are invaluable for the economy.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 3, 2023)

dergeist said:


> You mean he create jobs and got value for money



Bruv you should be lawyer for a local drug lord.

"But your honour, my client gave jobs to kids"

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah those prostitution jobs are invaluable for the economy.



You mean to say maintenance jobs as well as washing his car jobs weren't enough

I thought you would be like prostitution is a good thing, empowered women do what they want with their body including making money off of it 




Death Certificate said:


> Bruv you should be lawyer for a local drug lord.
> 
> "But your honour, my client gave jobs to kids"



Why, if there was proof of deug dealing then we could talk about it. Either way, cars, their maintenance, cleaning etc requires people.
 That in turn creates jobs, the money is spent and ripples through the economy creating further jobs. We all win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 3, 2023)

dergeist said:


> I thought you would be like prostitution is a good thing, empowered women do what they want with their body including making money off of it


It is only empowering when women become prostitutes of their own volition. The key is a system of prostitution in which women (and men for that matter) are prostitutes because that is what they want to be, not because of any kind of coercion by someone else.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 3, 2023)

Eros said:


> It is only empowering when women become prostitutes of their own volition. The key is a system of prostitution in which women (and men for that matter) are prostitutes because that is what they want to be, not because of any kind of coercion by someone else.



The latters not really prostitution and is a serious crime (trafficking etc). 

Here's a brief on prostitution


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm ok with legalizing prostitution (because putting a woman in prison for that is frankly stupid) but like the above poster said, prostitution should only exist after every woman's basic needs have been fulfilled otherwise (be it with a different job or with the help of the state).

I suspect the number of women who would willingly prostitute themselves even when they don't need it to eat would be ridiculously low, though


----------



## Kisame (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I suspect the number of women who would willingly prostitute themselves even when they don't need it to eat would be ridiculously low, though


Why?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 3, 2023)

Kisame said:


> Why?


Why would a number of women agreeing to sleep with a man for some amount of money regardless of their own health and mental state and regardless of the man's subjective attractiveness and objective behavior be low, huh
I don't know, really, this is weird.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2023)

Kisame said:


> Why?



Because I don't think most people wanted to be used as objects by random individuals they don't necessarily lust for themselves.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 3, 2023)

I doubt hes guilty and even more doubt he will actually be proven guilty in court as any lawyer that tate can afford can get a case like this destroyed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because I don't think most people wanted to be used as objects by random individuals they don't necessarily lust for themselves.


What if they just want to have sex and do not think of it as being used as objects?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 3, 2023)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> What if they just want to have sex and do not think of it as being used as objects?


Woman who just found a cute fool and got out both money and orgasm out of him to leave after and never see him again is not a prostitute - she is a con artists


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 3, 2023)

Catamount said:


> Woman who just found a cute fool and got out both money and orgasm out of him to leave after and never see him again is not a prostitute - she is a con artists


Depends on how you view it. Technically speaking, she can be considered a prostitute is she did that.


----------



## Eros (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I suspect the number of women who would willingly prostitute themselves even when they don't need it to eat would be ridiculously low, though


That's a rude assumption. There are legal barriers as well as safety barriers. If those barriers are removed, more women are likely to be willing to be prostitutes, especially if the pay is good. Obviously, that is likely to drive down the number of incels too, which would be great!


----------



## Catamount (Jan 3, 2023)

I would  but it mostly is  

Tate-logic tbh. Those girls wanted to be used and abused. DEPENDS HOW YOU VIEW THEM.


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 4, 2023)

lmao watch the first clip youtuber adin ross says he will shave his hair in support for tate and that hair is a privilege


----------



## dergeist (Jan 4, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because I don't think most people wanted to be used as objects by random individuals they don't necessarily lust for themselves.



Questionable take, it's a trade of money for service. If a person can make 4 hours of salary for 15-30 minutes of work, to many the tradeoff would be worth it. The next phase is the more money one has the more their wants grow. Therefore, the tradeoff benefit seems more enticing in the West at least and they're more willing to do the work.

@Eros made a valid point, read the key part below.



Eros said:


> if the pay is good


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2023)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Depends on how you view it. Technically speaking, she can be considered a prostitute is she did that.


It's only a prostitute if he paid her willingly, otherwise she's a thief 

That said, there's nothing illegal with being a prostitute in many countries, and my hope is that it eventually stops to be considered immoral as well.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2023)

Bruh defending prostitution wanted to teach me about Islam, smfh


----------



## Kisame (Jan 4, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because I don't think most people wanted to be used as objects by random individuals they don't necessarily lust for themselves.


It doesn't have to be viewed like being used as an object, some women and feminists don't view it like that, they would think it's empowering. Besides, based on how thirsty dudes are _a lot_ of money can be made from sex, and a lot of money fixes a lot of things.


----------



## Amol (Jan 4, 2023)

Innocent Until Proven Guilty is all fine and dandy.

Nobody is saying that Tate shouldn't get trial.

But this is a Anime website. None of us are prosecuting that baldy. We are allowed to judge him based on what we know about him so far.

And anyone who has two functioning braincells left, it is kinda obvious that Tate is guilty. Guy literally posts the same in his own website.

How stupid someone has to be to look at Tate's previous history and come to conclusion that it is hard to buy that he would commit crime against women?


That is literally denying most obvious thing ever. That man is shady as fuck. Only the most pedantic guy would argue otherwise.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Jan 4, 2023)

stream said:


> It's only a prostitute if he paid her willingly, otherwise she's a thief
> 
> That said, there's nothing illegal with being a prostitute in many countries, and my hope is that it eventually stops to be considered immoral as well.


So if the girl asks for an increase after segs and the guy grudgingly pays for more she’s no longer considered a prostitute but a thief?


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2023)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> So if the girl asks for an increase after segs and the guy grudgingly pays for more she’s no longer considered a prostitute but a thief?


As long as he agrees to pay, grudgingly or not, she is not a thief. She's a thief if she takes money without his consent, whether by stealth or by force.

Regarding whether she is a prostitute, it can be a fine line; because people are of course allowed to give money to each other, and it can be tricky to decide whether it is for rendered services or not. You might as well ask if a stay-at-home wife who cleans and cooks for her family and receives money to buy herself clothes is working as a maid. I would claim that in countries where prostitution is allowed, the most important distinction deciding whether a woman is a prostitute is whether she pays taxes on the money she receives


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2023)

Sagebee said:


> lmao watch the first clip youtuber adin ross says he will shave his hair in support for tate and that hair is a privilege


This macho would fall over if I sneeze on him wtf is this


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Define '''angry rants''. What did he rant about?


Lol I'm starred to notice that you don't know much about this site or it's posters


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 4, 2023)

Sagebee said:


> lmao watch the first clip youtuber adin ross says he will shave his hair in support for tate and that hair is a privilege

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2023)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oro also has a history of making angry rants about divorce laws and feminism


Probably about how in the US, some guys end up paying a lot of child support and alimony, right? Alimony only happens in about 10% of divorces. That's actually not very high.


----------



## Spock (Jan 4, 2023)

so happy this degenerate is still locked up

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 4, 2023)

Romanian police seized 11 luxury cars from Andrew Tate and his brother after their arrest on sex-trafficking charges​

Romanian police seized 11 cars from Andrew Tate after arresting him, an official told Insider.
Local media pictured the impounded vehicles, including a Rolls-Royce and an Aston Martin.
Tate and his brother were arrested on December 29 on allegations of sex-trafficking.



> Authorities in Romania seized 11 cars from Andrew Tate and his brother Tristan after they were arrested, an official confirmed to Insider.
> 
> The cars were taken in the wake of their arrest on December 29 on allegations of human-trafficking and exploiting women to produce porn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 4, 2023)

Death Certificate said:


> Romanian police seized 11 luxury cars from Andrew Tate and his brother after their arrest on sex-trafficking charges​
> 
> Romanian police seized 11 cars from Andrew Tate after arresting him, an official told Insider.
> Local media pictured the impounded vehicles, including a Rolls-Royce and an Aston Martin.
> Tate and his brother were arrested on December 29 on allegations of sex-trafficking.


Greta removed 11 cars from adding to our carbon footprint with the power of one tweet. Magic-

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jan 4, 2023)

Still not sure what possessed him to come for Greta. Rent free, I guess.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2023)

.
Sexual embarrassment tbh

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Sagebee said:


> lmao watch the first clip youtuber adin ross says he will shave his hair in support for tate and that hair is a privilege



Adin Ross is legit dumb dumb, it's kind of sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

being a functional illiterate seems like hell

also exhibit #4535453879 that a lot of rich people aren't as smart as their simps say they are.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> being a functional illiterate seems like hell
> 
> also exhibit #4535453879 that a lot of rich people aren't as smart as their simps say they are.


It's funny that they think such things are throwaway insults without meaning. They think it's some invented slang insult like "triggered" or "snowflake"


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Mider T said:


> Lol I'm starred to notice that you don't know much about this site or it's posters



Still more than you do


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Still more than you do


Uh no.  Just like that fry thread flew over your head, its nothing new.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Mider T said:


> Uh no.  Just like that fry thread flew over your head, its nothing new.



Didn't fly over my head, you just made a thread that in hindsight made little sense.

And now, a post that makes even less sense


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Didn't fly over my head, you just made a thread that in hindsight made little sense.
> 
> And now, a post that makes even less sense


It makes no sense when it flies over your head . This is like KY or Cirus levels of unaware.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Mider T said:


> It makes no sense when it's stupid



Fixed.



Mider T said:


> This is like KY or Cirus levels of unaware.



Imagine being so sad you start crying because I don't know everything that other people on the forum have said  

Not that I trust anything you have to say.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 4, 2023)

Dads stop fighting

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Bazu'aal said:


> Dads stop fighting



Fighting Mider T is like fighting L5 wild Pokemon when you're L10


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I missed a joke in a thread that everyone else got but I gotta save face"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

we got an old fashioned tism off people


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Mider T said:


> "I missed a joke in a thread that everyone else got but I gotta save face"



*1*) You don't speak for everyone else.
*2*) Everything you say is a joke...but never a funny one.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 4, 2023)

Van Basten said:


> Still not sure what possessed him to come for Greta. Rent free, I guess.


It's unseemly to speculate what interest a man accused of human trafficking might have with a young woman.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> *1*) You don't speak for everyone else.
> *2*) Everything you say is a joke...but never a funny one.


When you're in the know you can tell who is in on the joke, you clearly weren't which is why this is so confusing to you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

Mider T said:


> When you're in the know you can tell who is in on the joke, you clearly weren't which is why this is so confusing to you.



Sure. You tell yourself that


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2023)

Where do you get the energy to do this in every other thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 4, 2023)

Bazu'aal said:


> Dads stop fighting



I wanted to intervene, but daddy decided to let the children handle their own problems like grown-ups.


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> being a functional illiterate seems like hell
> 
> also exhibit #4535453879 that a lot of rich people aren't as smart as their simps say they are.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 4, 2023)

Eros said:


> Probably about how in the US, some guys end up paying a lot of child support and alimony, right? Alimony only happens in about 10% of divorces. That's actually not very high.



No, I mean I do have an issue with alimony and child support, not the concepts per se, but about how it is alloted  and child support amounts that are clearly designed to support the mother and not just the children like it is supposed to be.

My main complains about laws and feminism are geared towards countries that openly, legally and undoubtly discriminate against men. Like Spain gender laws, where you have an entore catalogue of crimes only men can legally make, said crimes having higher penalties than its normal counterparts and with special courts that only judge men. There is even a name for it: Crimen de Autor or Author's Crime, where what is being judged is not the crime, but who did the crime, and it is considered internationally as a human rights violation.

If you want to see a very clear example of it, open the forum's search bar and look "Brainlabs" and "Male Tax", where a company in the UK openly and proudly, admitted to wage discrimination against men. As far as I know it got zero penalty for it and the government even declined a public request to take action, something that it is openly and outright illegal, but I guess it is okay if you discriminate the right demographic in the name of making up to the "oppressed" one. This is verifiable and I can provide the links and info to prove it if you don't believe it. The youtube video is even likely still up there. The company even preemptively made an excuse about accusations of discriminatio on men and their excuse was basically "Well, fuck you. Women have been getting the short end of the stick for centuries, so now it is men's turn."

I usually stay clear from US alimony and CS controveries because it is not open what they are doing, just "obvious" and obvious is a matter of interpretation. Basically I am not very informed about it and it is a bitch to prove. I could point out to the overwhelmingly majority of alimony and CS receivers being the wives, but you likely could refute that by stating it is based on the primary breadwinner and not gender, so I would have to enter into the intentions and prejudices of family courts, which is a bitch, in general I don't like debating unstated intentions and thoughts, just like I don't like to debate character to see if someone is guilty of a crime. To be frank I even admit it is possible I am wrong on the alimony and CS stuff, maybe if I entered into further investigation I would find the system doesn't as a whole discriminate men and it is just a set of circumstances that happen to make it so men are disproportionaly disadvantadged by them. I instead focus on undeniable on the face stuff.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2023)

WorkingMoogle said:


> It's unseemly to speculate what interest a man accused of human trafficking might have with a young woman.


Its for the clout, his audience mostly Greta haters too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2023)

wibisana said:


> Its for the clout, his audience mostly Greta haters too



Never understood the hate for her. Conservatives make my brain itch.



Orochibuto said:


> No, I mean I do have an issue with alimony and child support, not the concepts per se, but about how it is alloted  and child support amounts that are clearly designed to support the mother and not just the children like it is supposed to be.
> 
> My main complains about laws are feminism are geared towards countriea that openly, legally and undoubtly discriminate against men. Like Spain gender laws, where ypu have an entore catalogue of crimes only men can legally make, said crimes having higher penalties than its normal counterparts and with special courts that only judge men. There is even a name for it: Crimen de Autor or Author's Crime, where what is being judged is not the crime, but who did the crime, and it is considered internationally as a human rights violation.
> 
> ...



Googled/forum-searched multiple of these concepts. Haven't found anything on Google, but I did find this:


Found a few posts on Brainlabs, but no threads.

Idk what to make of these.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Googled/forum-searched multiple of these concepts. Haven't found anything on Google, but I did find this:



I will later come back to you with the info and post it here. I have some stuff to do at the moment. No, as far as I remember, the pharmacy isn't what I was talking about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2023)

Spock said:


> so happy this degenerate is still locked up





Parallax said:


> being a functional illiterate seems like hell
> 
> also exhibit #4535453879 that a lot of rich people aren't as smart as their simps say they are.


And we can't make the excuse that his first language is Spanish either, because there is no hint of a Spanish accent at all.


Orochibuto said:


> No, I mean I do have an issue with alimony and child support, not the concepts per se, but about how it is alloted  and child support amounts that are clearly designed to support the mother and not just the children like it is supposed to be.
> 
> My main complains about laws and feminism are geared towards countries that openly, legally and undoubtly discriminate against men. Like Spain gender laws, where you have an entore catalogue of crimes only men can legally make, said crimes having higher penalties than its normal counterparts and with special courts that only judge men. There is even a name for it: Crimen de Autor or Author's Crime, where what is being judged is not the crime, but who did the crime, and it is considered internationally as a human rights violation.
> 
> ...


I do know alimony law in the US is complicated and that it varies from state to state. That kind of stuff is way over my head. I'll admit it. As for child support, sometimes it seems to leave men far too strapped for money. However, the solution is joint custody. Sorry buddy. That is what I'm telling you. Take the responsibility of raising your children after divorce. It's that simple. Then you're less likely to have to pay child support. Tell me I'm wrong on that point. I seriously doubt it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Eros said:


> And we can't make the excuse that his first language is Spanish either, because there is no hint of a Spanish accent at all.
> 
> I do know alimony law in the US is complicated and that it varies from state to state. That kind of stuff is way over my head. I'll admit it. As for child support, sometimes it seems to leave men far too strapped for money. However, the solution is joint custody. Sorry buddy. That is what I'm telling you. Take the responsibility of raising your children after divorce. It's that simple. Then you're less likely to have to pay child support. Tell me I'm wrong on that point. I seriously doubt it.


R-Ross is Jewish why would people think he speaks Spanish


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> R-Ross is Jewish why would people think he speaks Spanish


Well, I am trying to figure out why he doesn't understand my language. That's all.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Eros said:


> Well, I am trying to figure out why he doesn't understand my language. That's all.



speaking English isn't his problem, it's reading.  It's why I called him a functional illiterate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 4, 2023)

Eros said:


> And we can't make the excuse that his first language is Spanish either, because there is no hint of a Spanish accent at all.
> 
> I do know alimony law in the US is complicated and that it varies from state to state. That kind of stuff is way over my head. I'll admit it. As for child support, sometimes it seems to leave men far too strapped for money. However, the solution is joint custody. Sorry buddy. That is what I'm telling you. Take the responsibility of raising your children after divorce. It's that simple. Then you're less likely to have to pay child support. Tell me I'm wrong on that point. I seriously doubt it.



I agree, joint custody as default is the best and mlst proper solution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 4, 2023)

wibisana said:


> Its for the clout, his audience mostly Greta haters too





Van Basten said:


> Still not sure what possessed him to come for Greta. Rent free, I guess.





WorkingMoogle said:


> It's unseemly to speculate what interest a man accused of human trafficking might have with a young woman.



You didnt knew about it? The Rumanian agency that came after him is called GRETA.

The assumpion is someone warned him "Hey, Greta wants to put you in prison" and he assumed it was that Greta and this is why he did it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 4, 2023)

Remember in Payday 2, that mission at the Cartel lord's mansion where you call in a chopper to magnet-lift his cars into the ocean? I want this to happen to Tate's cars, recorded in HD quality, and played on video for him in his prison cell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2023)

THEY TOOK THE BUGATTIIIII

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 4, 2023)

~Gesy~ said:


> THEY TOOK THE BUGATTIIIII


Airlifted into the ocean here we goooooo


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 4, 2023)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Never understood the hate for her. Conservatives make my brain itch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is, reported by the BBC, a government owned news network in the UK, as a good thing. An advertisement endorsed by the company. No charges, support by the government in openly breaking the law.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow, cringey and unethical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2023)

The Saltiest Pizza said:


> Airlifted into the ocean here we goooooo


Are you trying to make Greta mad too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 5, 2023)

Parallax said:


> Adin Ross is legit dumb dumb, it's kind of sad.


He's a kid with not the best influences around him


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 5, 2023)

Catamount said:


> Are you trying to make Greta mad too?


However mad she gets, it'll be worth it because Tate will go full feral over it. It'll be priceless.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2023)

The Saltiest Pizza said:


> However mad she gets, it'll be worth it because Tate will go full feral over it. It'll be priceless.


In all seriousness though... no. If he is convicted and his belongings are legally taken away from him, they should be monetized and used for the humanitarian programs that support people like his victims. Not to make more harm. This will only continue his work even once he is in jail and will also make him pleased. Now, paying for what you have done despite not wanting to... won't it be beautiful? And people would benefit too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2023)

Now, please excuse me, I need to get on my rainbow unicorn and fly through the clear sky to the neighborhood universe of talking flowers.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 5, 2023)

MrPopo said:


> He's a kid with not the best influences around him



Wait, how old is that dude? dude looks like late 20's.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

Breadman said:


> Wait, how old is that dude? dude looks like late 20's.


Hes 22


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 5, 2023)

If they went to the step of confiscating his cars, I suppose the Romanian Police are confident and have more evidence than his videos and statements. Otherwise it would be quite the embarrassment.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> If they went to the step of confiscating his cars, I suppose the Romanian Police are confident and have more evidence than his videos and statements. Otherwise it would be quite the embarrassment.


Boy, you have so much salt, but it is ok, since you also seem to love pain, so you can rub it in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> If they went to the step of confiscating his cars, I suppose the Romanian Police are confident and have more evidence than his videos and statements. Otherwise it would be quite the embarrassment.


He confessed to crimes and tried to teach others how to do them.


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 5, 2023)

~Gesy~ said:


> THEY TOOK THE BUGATTIIIII


That's the only thing they seized?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 5, 2023)

Parallax said:


> being a functional illiterate seems like hell
> 
> also exhibit #4535453879 that a lot of rich people aren't as smart as their simps say they are.



Cant even pronounce authoritarian 

Using bro in every fucking sentence

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 5, 2023)

sanest andrew tate supporter


----------



## Spock (Jan 5, 2023)

Sneako is a lobotomized depraved halfwit. So glad he's banned from youtube, fucking imbecile. I don't know why these streamers keep giving him platform. Well I know but I wish they didnt. These type of degenerates who only think with their dicks will never know what love is, so he can shut the fuck up about luuuv

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spock (Jan 5, 2023)

hahahahhahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2023)

Sagebee said:


> That's the only thing they seized?


And a few buildings he owned. This guy was RICH RICH.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 5, 2023)

Exclusive: Andrew Tate Was Arrested on Suspicion of Rape in the UK in 2015​
7 years before his arrest in Romania, Andrew Tate was investigated over allegations of sexual assault and physical abuse in the UK, during which time he appeared on Big Brother for five days. But UK authorities declined to prosecute.


> _Warning: This story and the accompanying video clips contain graphic descriptions of sexual assault and physical violence._
> BUCHAREST, Romania – Notorious influencer Andrew Tate was arrested on suspicion of sexual assault and physical abuse in 2015 while he and his brother were running a webcam sex business out of the UK, VICE World News can reveal.
> It comes after Tate and his brother Tristan were remanded in custody in Romania until the end of January after being arrested by anti-organised crime police as part of a rape and human trafficking investigation. The Tate brothers’ lawyer is appealing the court order extending their detention.
> Two women told VICE World News they were violently abused – one raped, the other repeatedly strangled – by Andrew Tate, and that UK police and the Crown Prosecution Service mishandled their case, leaving him free to rise to global fame on the back of his unchecked misogyny. Police took four years to pass their investigation to the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) – whose job involves assessing whether there is a realistic prospect of conviction – at which point the CPS declined to prosecute.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spock (Jan 5, 2023)

@Death Certificate

UK law enforcement gives zero shit about women. So many cases of women literally disappearing, killed, raped, or literally HANDED back to their rapist to finish the job. So many honor killings also could have been prevented had the British police acted in a timely manner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 5, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He confessed to crimes and tried to teach others how to do them.



As far as I know this is not the case. He made statements consistent with the allegations and has shown to have a character that fits someone that would do this. But has not admitted to these particular allegations. In particular, from what I investigated, he admitted to pimping, not sex trafficking and neither these particular allegations of sex trafficking.

My point in that comment was not dismissing the investigation, but on the contrary, I stated the police might have solid evidence of the crimes and it might not just be a recopilation of quotes from him, but actual physical evidence. The embarrassment part, I meant it would be embarrassing if they have to end up giving back the cars if he is not guilty, so if the police went as far as confiscating them, it means they are confident that he will be found guilty.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 5, 2023)

Breadman said:


> Wait, how old is that dude? dude looks like late 20's.





Parallax said:


> Hes 22


Now a days a early 20s is still young not many people are going to be mature at that age


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2023)

Adin is rich because kids enjoy watching him play video games.  Intelligence wasn't necessary lol


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

~Gesy~ said:


> Adin is rich because kids enjoy watching him play video games.  Intelligence wasn't necessary lol


nah theres a difference between being highly intelligent and being able to read at a sophmore high school level man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 5, 2023)

Isnt Tate's fortune because of boxing?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Isnt Tate's fortune because of boxing?


we are talking about Adin Ross

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

which btw how did you not figure that out!! fucking read man!


----------



## Spock (Jan 5, 2023)

~Gesy~ said:


> Adin is rich because kids enjoy watching him play video games.  Intelligence wasn't necessary lol


Is it just me, or can anybody else smell the filthy boy room stench as soon as they see him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2023)

Spock said:


> Is it just me, or can anybody else smell the filthy boy room stench as soon as they see him?


they both look like this tbh
the feeling that in person there is going to be not only the sound of dumb stuff they say but also that smell you don't really want to tolerate for too long


----------



## Trueno (Jan 5, 2023)

Mr. Producer/Cobra/Top G is free.

I don't see why the media is attacking a biracial millionaire who achieved everything on his own with his brother.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> Mr. Producer/Cobra/Top G is free.
> 
> I don't see why the media is attacking a biracial millionaire who achieved everything on his own with his brother.


go fuck yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sad! 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> go fuck yourself


This Vinsmoke bitch(he even chose name on character who was based on Nazis) is publicly staning for a guy who is involved in sex trafficking.

Dude is a genuine piece of shit.


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

Amol said:


> This Vinsmoke Chad( even chose name on character who was based on power rangers) is publicly stanning for a guy who is involved in sex trafficking.
> 
> Dude is a genuine piece of shit.


I for one believe in innocent until proven guilty for Mr. Tate. 

I don't see a problem with a biracial Muslim man enriching a small European nation and boosting tourism and empowering some young men. I think it's a very good thing. 

Also, Epstein didn't kill himself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 6, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> *I for one believe in innocent until proven guilty* for Mr. Tate.
> 
> I don't see a problem with a biracial Muslim man enriching a small European nation and boosting tourism and empowering some young men. I think it's a very good thing.
> 
> Also, Epstein didn't kill himself.



Sadly, he and many others don't know what that is, it's a foreign concept to those driven by emotions or with commie leanings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

I was just arguing with a co-worker of mine about how this Tate guy is gigantic cunt, but he kept on parroting about how he's actually right and he's censored for speaking the truth. 

I'm on vacation now, but I'm gonna relish the awkward confrontation when I return.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> I don't see a problem with a biracial Muslim man enriching a small European nation and boosting tourism and empowering some young men. I think it's a very good thing.



Tate is about as Muslim as Riley Reid is a virgin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

You know it doesn't take a genius to figure out Tate is a rapist from like the first 20 seconds of any interview of his you can find on the internet. I wouldn't trust this guy in this same room with my virtual girlfriend. I'm surprised they didn't find pussies in acid vats and shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 6, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was just arguing with a co-worker of mine about how this Tate guy is gigantic cunt, but he kept on parroting about how he's actually right and he's censored for speaking the truth.
> 
> I'm on vacation now, but I'm gonna relish the awkward confrontation when I return.


Do you talk to people from work when you are on vacation?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 6, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> I for one believe in innocent until proven guilty for Mr. Tate.
> 
> I don't see a problem with a biracial Muslim man enriching a small European nation and boosting tourism and empowering some young men. I think it's a very good thing.
> 
> Also, Epstein didn't kill himself.


This trolling is so boring. Low hanging trash tier trolling.

Do better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> Sadly, he and many others don't know what that is, it's a foreign concept to those driven by emotions or with commie leanings


i dont think the country he got arrested does innocent before guilty lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> I for one believe in innocent until proven guilty for Mr. Tate.
> 
> I don't see a problem with a biracial Muslim man enriching a small European nation and boosting tourism and empowering some young men. I think it's a very good thing.
> 
> Also, Epstein didn't kill himself.


where in the Quran does it say being a pimp is halal?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Isnt Tate's fortune because of boxing?


He said he built it off the webcam business
 He didn't get rich from the kickboxing. His kickboxing you can say lead to him having those "girlfriends" ring girls.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tate is about as Muslim as Riley Reid is a virgin.





Parallax said:


> where in the Quran does it say being a pimp is halal?!


He thinks mentioning his diversity or minority status should automatically give him a free pass for crimes in leftwing eyes just as it does in the rightwing.

However, in the left, they hold their own accountable. Sometimes it's enough to move them to the right, which would give them rightwing protection.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 6, 2023)

tldw,

The American left has no solutions. Also, when she brought up black men they both just moved the subject.

I would say wisely, because it's not really their place to talk about it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Magic said:


> He said he built it off the webcam business
> He didn't get rich from the kickboxing. His kickboxing you can say lead to him having those "girlfriends" ring girls.



I dont buy it. His shown fortune requires him to be at least in the 50M range. He doesnt have world famous models as far as I know. I dont believe he got that rich through vicarious webcam.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont buy it. His shown fortune requires him to be at least in the 50M range. He doesnt have world famous models as far as I know. I dont believe he got that rich through vicarious webcam.



Tate himself has admitted it....

Gunners was right, you get information that you don't like it's ostrich time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

like how many millionaire kickboxers exist?  Or MMA fighters?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

and i swear to god if you come in here with an "well I dont know" I will flame the fuck out of you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> Tate himself has admitted it....
> 
> Gunners was right, you get information that you don't like it's ostrich time



And you take him at his word face value? I dont deny he does vicarious webcam, I just dont believe he got that rich just through or primarily by it, it doesnt add up.



Parallax said:


> like how many millionaire kickboxers exist?  Or MMA fighters?



Probably Ronda Rousey? Mayweather too.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> And you take him at his word face value? I dont deny he does vicarious webcam, I just dont believe he got that rich just through or primarily by it, it doesnt add up.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Ronda Rousey? Mayweather too.


That’s an extremely low percentage. Isn’t Rhonda retire from MMA?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> And you take him at his word face value? I dont deny he does vicarious webcam, I just dont believe he got that rich just through or primarily by it, it doesnt add up.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Ronda Rousey? Mayweather too.



first of all Mayweather is not a kickboxer he's a boxer thats an entirely different stratosphere in money that is only rivaled by MLB and NBA and pro futbol on a payout range and even then its only for the greatest performers.  Rousey in 6 years at UFC made a little over $4 million and she was a MONSTER star.  Don't even get me started on the payouts of the UFC which has been a form of contention between management and the fighters for decades.  Next if you even bother to look up at how kickboxing pays out you'll see it goes from $2000 to $10,000 a fight with the rare instances of grand prix fights which cap out at a million for the winner.  You came in here with no knowledge at all about payments fighters (hell athletes in general if you're tossing in Mayweather) but you also came in strident and tried to undermine what other people are saying.  You keep doing this and it's fucking annoying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

Catamount said:


> Do you talk to people from work when you are on vacation?



Pay attention to the context bitch. I talked to him pre-vacation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

Flowjr said:


> tldw,
> 
> The American left has no solutions. Also, when she brought up black men they both just moved the subject.
> 
> I would say wisely, because it's not really their place to talk about it.



You mean a generation of men being called every fucked up shit in the book end up being alienated?

Real fucking talk, no one said you can't combat toxic masculinity and empower femininity without putting down a whole gender. Likewise, no one said you can't empower masculinity without degrading femininity. It's sad, but the vocal minorities in the US are at far ends of the crazy spectrum, you either got misogynistic cunts like Tate or bitches online claiming working out at the gym empowers toxic masculinity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 6, 2023)

The confiscation of his vehicles show that the authorities have some confidence that charges will stick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> first of all Mayweather is not a kickboxer he's a boxer thats an entirely different stratosphere in money that is only rivaled by MLB and NBA and pro futbol on a payout range and even then its only for the greatest performers.  Rousey in 6 years at UFC made a little over $4 million and she was a MONSTER star.  Don't even get me started on the payouts of the UFC which has been a form of contention between management and the fighters for decades.  Next if you even bother to look up at how kickboxing pays out you'll see it goes from $2000 to $10,000 a fight with the rare instances of grand prix fights which cap out at a million for the winner.  You came in here with no knowledge at all about payments fighters (hell athletes in general if you're tossing in Mayweather) but you also came in strident and tried to undermine what other people are saying.  You keep doing this and it's fucking annoying.



Noted, but even if his boxing was not his primary source of wealth I dont think setting up webcams was either. It is an extremely competitive environmemt.

Look at the chaturbate scandal where camgirls got triggered as shit because they didnt wanted to compete with an anime waifu


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Noted, but even if his boxing was not his primary source of wealth I dont think setting up webcams was either. It is an extremely competitive environmemt.
> 
> Look at the chaturbate scandal where camgirls got triggered as shit because they didnt wanted to compete with an anime waifu


well its not just a single girl hes admitted to run an entire business of multiple women


----------



## Eros (Jan 6, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You mean a generation of men being called every fucked up shit in the book end up being alienated?
> 
> Real fucking talk, no one said you can't combat toxic masculinity and empower femininity without putting down a whole gender. Likewise, no one said you can't empower masculinity without degrading femininity. It's sad, but the vocal minorities in the US are at far ends of the crazy spectrum, you either got misogynistic cunts like Tate or bitches online claiming working out at the gym empowers toxic masculinity.


Women went through hundreds (make that thousands) of years of being treated like little more than house slaves. There are adjustments to be made. Actually, in places like Afghanistan, women still are being treated as house slaves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

Eros said:


> Women went through hundreds (make that thousands) of years of being treated like little more than house slaves. There are adjustments to be made. Actually, in places like Afghanistan, women still are being treated as house slaves.



Did you read what I posted?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 6, 2023)

Eros said:


> Women went through hundreds (make that thousands) of years of being treated like little more than house slaves. There are adjustments to be made. Actually, in places like Afghanistan, women still are being treated as house slaves.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did you read what I posted?



@Mider T , @dr_shadow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

@Eros really just did twitter memed me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Breadman (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> Sadly, he and many others don't know what that is, it's a foreign concept to those driven by emotions or with commie leanings





Vinsmoke Menma said:


> I for one believe in innocent until proven guilty for Mr. Tate.




Holy shiet, do people seriously not understand the difference between the rule of court vs public opinion? You're allowed to believe someone is guilty of something even without having video evidence of it happening.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2023)

Breadman said:


> Holy shiet, do people seriously not understand the difference between the rule of court vs public opinion? You're allowed to believe someone is guilty of something even without having video evidence of it happening.


nah, even if you personally witnessed a crime or were a victim of the crime and you struggled to stop him, the perpretrator is innocent


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> well its not just a single girl hes admitted to run an entire business of multiple women



He would need thousand of camgirls to achieve this. I don't doubt a lot of woman are attracted to his wealth and bravado, but no way he has thousands of girlfriends. Here is some sources that give more plausible explanations:



Granted, they are still based on his word, which is not much. But I find it more plausible. My 2 cents is that he got early into btc, if the casino stuff is true, then that would be another big source of income. It is plausible he also has the camgirl thing as a side business along with the program he sells to men, but I don't think it is his primary source of wealth.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 6, 2023)

What's it gonna take for you to stop defending Tate, @Orochibuto


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What's it gonna take for you to stop defending Tate, @Orochibuto



It depends on what is your definition of defending. Because it seems to a lot of guys anything but basically saying: He is likely/guilty as sin. Or just talk about what a terrible human being he is, is going to be taken as defending. 

Also whatever I say that isn't to either say he is guilty or what a horrible person he is, is going to be taken with the worst meaning possible and as a defense, even if I do the complete opposite. In short, this:



The proof if this is that I am not even talking about the charges here anymore. I am having a discussion about the source of his wealth, *while conceding he likely engages in the webcam shit *and somehow you see a defense of him in that ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> i dont think the country he got arrested does innocent before guilty lmaoooooooooooo



It's European, it does. Admittedly, it is moving away from communism (socialism) slowly, so it might slip at times


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> It's *European, it does.* Admittedly, it is movong away from communism (socialism) slowly, so it might slip at times



this is irrelevant because France is not like this and never has.  I thought you were a polymath


----------



## dergeist (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> this is irrelevant because France is not like this and never has.  I thought you were a polymath



You clearly don't know anything about Europe or the source of law. If you wanted to give an example of a European country that has you guilty until proven innocent then you should've gone with a dictatorship. I would've said Russia, but they have windows so you're dead either way


----------



## Island (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> communism (socialism)


Why do you constantly put things in parentheses like this? Surely if you’re a polymath, you can formulate your sentences more organically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 6, 2023)

Island said:


> Why do you constantly put things in parentheses like this? Surely if you’re a polymath, you can formulate your sentences more organically.



Simplicity, to modify the word or save time, old sport. Also, being expert in many fields doesn't translate to all fields.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> It's European, it does. Admittedly, it is moving away from communism (socialism) slowly, so it might slip at times



I think when weighing if a country does presumption of innocence vs presumption of guilt. It is more useful to look at actual laws there and corruption levels rather than if it is communist or capitalist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> where in the Quran does it say being a pimp is halal?!


The part where they have ', temporary marriages'



Breadman said:


> Holy shiet, do people seriously not understand the difference between the rule of court vs public opinion? You're allowed to believe someone is guilty of something even without having video evidence of it happening.


Court of public opinion is the mob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> The part where they have ', temporary marriages'
> 
> 
> Court of public opinion is the mob.


how is prostitution a temporary marriage?  Again you didn't explain exactly how it's halal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> how is prostitution a temporary marriage?  Again you didn't explain exactly how it's halal



He's a troll. Fell off for a bit but he's back on the bs.


----------



## Island (Jan 6, 2023)

dergeist said:


> Simplicity, to modify the word or save time, old sport. Also, being expert in many fields doesn't translate to all fields.


So which fields do you consider yourself to be an expert at?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

I do remember reading that rich arab guys import instagram models to meet them as prostitutes as in their country prostitution is banned but apparently because they are not muslim women and foreigners it is okay. It was a long time ago, it was just a comment and I don't know if there is any truth to it, but found it interesting.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2023)

@Orochibuto  is the sort of person who would recognise that a lopsided door needs its hinges tightened but would take a hammer to the loose screws.

Very few boxers or Mixed Martial Artists earn $50,000,000 in their career. Andrew Tate was an unknown kickboxer. 

Questioning his claims and how he made his money is the correct thing to do. Unlikely that he made a lot of money with some rinky-dink websites. Concluding that he made 50,000,000 kickboxing is just stupid and shows an inability to process what is going on around the world, which is about what I'd expect from you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> how is prostitution a temporary marriage?  Again you didn't explain exactly how it's halal


To my understanding it's cool for the shia.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Gunners said:


> @Orochibuto  is the sort of person who would recognise that a lopsided door needs its hinges tightened but would take a hammer to the loose screws.
> 
> Very few boxers or Mixed Martial Artists earn $50,000,000 in their career. Andrew Tate was an unknown kickboxer.
> 
> Questioning his claims and how he made his money is the correct thing to do. Unlikely that he made a lot of money with some rinky-dink websites. Concluding that he made 50,000,000 kickboxing is just stupid and shows an inability to process what is going on around the world, which is about what I'd expect from you.



I posted a few sources giving plausible explanations to his wealth and never stated boxing was the only possible source of his wealth. And yes, questioning his claims and how he made his money is correct, which is exactly what I did instead of taking at face value his apparent claim that he made it from webcam. Which would require thousands if not more of them to reach that level of wealth.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Trueno said:


> To my understanding it's cool for the shia.


are you a Muslim?


----------



## SSMG (Jan 6, 2023)

I personally am glad Andrew Tate is in jail. Hope he rots a long time.  Sick of hearing his name and having to see his dumb mug on my phone with his weak ass jaw always running it. 

All those times wearing heels and putting on lipstick pretending to be girls might help him survive a bit longer in there. 

But you know we're fucked as a species when a man like Tate is considered a  masculine male role model. 

A man with
- no wife. 
-No kids. 
-No morals. 


Doesn't seem much to write home about to me.


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> are you a Muslim?


No. I like pork and I don't like what I've read of Aisha


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

SSMG said:


> I personally am glad Andrew Tate is in jail. Hope he rots a long time.  Sick of hearing his name and having to see his dumb mug on my phone with his weak ass jaw always running it.
> 
> All those times wearing heels and putting on lipstick pretending to be girls might help him survive a bit longer in there.
> 
> ...


He's confirmed to have kids and morals

Reactions: Optimistic 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Trueno said:


> No. I like pork and I don't like what I've read of Aisha



so what you're saying is that you're just making shit up


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 6, 2023)

SSMG said:


> I personally am glad Andrew Tate is in jail. Hope he rots a long time.  Sick of hearing his name and having to see his dumb mug on my phone with his weak ass jaw always running it.
> 
> All those times wearing heels and putting on lipstick pretending to be girls might help him survive a bit longer in there.
> 
> ...


You forgot duck lips.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> so what you're saying is that you're just making shit up


No.  I'm not going to off topic about the criticisms of Islam when this is a Tate thread. He identifies as a Muslim so he's Muslim. Or are you going to misattribute him?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Trueno said:


> No.  I'm not going to off topic about the criticisms of Islam when this is a Tate thread. He identifies as a Muslim so he's Muslim. Or are you going to misattribute him?



I absolutely am when he is being hypocritical of the teachings of the religion he claims to have converted to.


----------



## Spock (Jan 6, 2023)

Trueno said:


> No.  I'm not going to off topic about the criticisms of Islam when this is a Tate thread. He identifies as a Muslim so he's Muslim. Or are you going to misattribute him?



He's a nothing. He's a hustler in everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Parallax said:


> I absolutely am when he is being hypocritical of the teachings of the religion he claims to have converted to.



Going by that logic, you likely could claim a lot of Republicans arent Christians.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Going by that logic, you likely could claim a lot of Republicans arent Christians.


That's pretty common, yeah

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

Spock said:


> He's a nothing. He's a hustler in everything.



His education program is literally called by himself Hustlers University, its is official name.


----------



## Spock (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> His education program is literally called by himself Hustlers University, its is official name.


yes i know. He's a hustler and liar thru and thru. Being a hustler is actually not a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Going by that logic, you likely could claim a lot of Republicans arent Christians.


They like to think they are, but they're not. They're...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> Going by that logic, you likely could claim a lot of Republicans arent Christians.


Yes, absolutely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Jan 6, 2023)

Orochibuto said:


> His education program is literally called by himself Hustlers University, its is official name.


You're saying this like it's a good thing lol. 


hus·tle
/ˈhəs(ə)l/
See definitions in:
All
Crime · Informal
Sex · Informal
_verb_

1.
force (someone) to move hurriedly or unceremoniously in a specified direction.
"they hustled him into the back of a horse-drawn wagon"
2.
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
obtain by forceful action or persuasion.
"the brothers headed to New York to try and hustle a record deal"

_noun_

1.
busy movement and activity.
"the *hustle and bustle* of the big cities"









2.
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
*a fraud or swindle. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 6, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 6, 2023)

SSMG said:


> You're saying this like it's a good thing lol.



Never said it was, I was sort of agreeing with the post.


----------



## Wolfarus (Saturday at 12:17 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm ok with legalizing prostitution (because putting a woman in prison for that is frankly stupid) but like the above poster said, prostitution should only exist after every woman's basic needs have been fulfilled otherwise (be it with a different job or with the help of the state).
> 
> I suspect the number of women who would willingly prostitute themselves even when they don't need it to eat would be ridiculously low, though


So only women are deserving of a universal safety net if "normal" employment can't cover all the basics?


----------



## Narcissus (Saturday at 12:33 AM)

Andrew Tate messaged underaged girls, daughter of prominent Romanian pol claims​January 6, 2023 5:33pm

The daughter of a prominent Romanian politician claims  contacted her and several classmates when they were young teens — trying to lure some with the promise of a date.

“I was contacted by Andrew Tate, the older of the Tate brothers, three years ago when I was just 16,” Daria Gușă told Romanian journalist Iosefina Pascal in an interview provided to The Post.

“I was a bit surprised, because I had just made my Instagram account — I had a couple hundred followers,” she said.

Tate, a former professional kickboxer and self-proclaimed misogynist, was  last week on suspicion of sex trafficking and rape.

Romanian prosecutors  Tate and his brother Tristian held multiple women against their will and coerced them into performing sex acts on camera.

The brothers also allegedly held two young women against their will in April — one American and one Romanian — at a villa where they were subjected to “physical violence and mental coercion,” the 

Gușă, the daughter of Romanian politician and journalist Cozmin Gușă, told Pascal she was suspicious when Tate reached out to her, and didn’t pursue a conversation with him.

Others of her friends, however, did engage with the alleged trafficker.

“Of course a lot of girls usually reply, because when someone famous with a lot of followers texts you, you’re very interested and you want to hear what he has to say,” Gușă said.

Tate had a reputation among her friends, she added.

“It was pretty well known that he had a network of young girls,” Gușă said.

The now-19-year-old said Tate’s conversations always began the same way with each girl, texting “Romanian girl” and a strawberry emoji.

“In the beginning, from what I understand, he was very nice to them, he kept inviting them out,” Gușă said. “But the second the girls stop answering him and engaging with him, he got a bit violent in language.”

“Most of the girls he contacted were very young girls, most of them underage,” she said, noting her classmates were 15 and 16 when they were texted.


(video included in the link)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 12:39 AM)

Someone said here he probably got arrested for pissing off a mobster or politician and there we go


----------



## Breadman (Saturday at 1:17 AM)

Trueno said:


> Court of public opinion is the mob.



I didn't say court of public opinion, just public opinion. You and everyone else are allowed to draw conclusions based off of the facts you have in front of you and by using common sense.


----------



## Trueno (Saturday at 1:26 AM)

Breadman said:


> I didn't say court of public opinion, just public opinion. You and everyone else are allowed to draw conclusions based off of the facts you have in front of you and by using common sense.


I could say the same for a lot of other courts if we go by public opinion.

But I digress.

He's beloved by many fans and provides for his family and I see nothing but absolute love in his interactions with his relatives and friends and interviewers. 

Anyone that doesn't understand Tate is either misguided or disingenuous in my opinion

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 1:29 AM)

Trueno said:


> I could say the same for a lot of other courts if we go by public opinion.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...



so what if the charges are true and he goes to jail?


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 1:30 AM)

like how does being beloved somehow make you immune to being a criminal

man you gotta like 18 or some shit


----------



## Trueno (Saturday at 1:33 AM)

Parallax said:


> so what if the charges are true and he goes to jail?


And what if the charges are not true like last time?



Parallax said:


> like how does being beloved somehow make you immune to being a criminal


I never made that argument. What I am saying is that the way he conducts himself leads me to the contrary.

Trump, Michael Jackson, Andrew Tate... All very innocent guys from what I've been informed of.


Parallax said:


> man you gotta like 18 or some shit


for all you know I could be your kyodai.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Saturday at 1:37 AM)

SSMG said:


> You're saying this like it's a good thing lol.
> 
> 
> hus·tle
> ...


Lol in that context I usually hear it in it's someone who works hard to attain money...he gives financial advice


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 1:42 AM)

Trueno said:


> And what if the charges are not true like last time?
> 
> 
> I never made that argument. What I am saying is that the way he conducts himself leads me to the contrary.
> ...



we'll see but like it's been mentioned before that first arrest was from the local police and this second wasn't by the local cops and this lead to property being seized something that's not generally done lightly.  Gregarious conduct is in no way an indicator of guilt or innocence at all what a naive and misinformed viewpoint, you really are naive.


----------



## hammer (Saturday at 2:38 AM)

Parallax said:


> Someone said here he probably got arrested for pissing off a mobster or politician and there we go


one of the girls he tried to coerce is a politician's daughter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 2:40 AM)

hammer said:


> one of the girls he tried to coerce is a politician's daughter


I-I know, i was responding to that article


----------



## hammer (Saturday at 2:42 AM)

Parallax said:


> I-I know, i was responding to that article


man i tuned out of this thread like 18 and a half pages ago I gave up reading everyone's post


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 2:43 AM)

hammer said:


> man i tuned out of this thread like 18 and a half pages ago I gave up reading everyone's post


yeah fair enough


----------



## hammer (Saturday at 3:04 AM)

Parallax said:


> yeah fair enough


all im getting is

people: innocent until proven guilty

Andrew tate: I DID IT AND PAY ME MONEY AND YOU CAN TOO

people: yea maybe he is innocent.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## dergeist (Saturday at 3:10 AM)

Parallax said:


> I absolutely am when he is being hypocritical of the teachings of the religion he claims to have converted to.



He converted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 3:22 AM)

dergeist said:


> He converted a few weeks ago.



October was a couple of weeks ago?!?!?!


----------



## Parallax (Saturday at 3:23 AM)

Get his dick out of your mouth have some fucking dignity and self respect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Breadman (Saturday at 3:31 AM)

Trueno said:


> I could say the same for a lot of other courts if we go by public opinion.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...




... Are you... Are you being serious here?

Like, this isn't a bit, is it?

Because I'm genuinely trying to understand how the bolded has ANYTHING to do with his actions.

Like, you DO realize a LOT of criminals and abusers have okay social lives and seem completely normal and even nice to others, right? Especially people involved in crimes involving stuff like human rights, they're people that know how to maneuver social interactions, so they know how to put on a nice face to guide people along.

Like, shit, look at how some of those psycho cops will act. They'll shoot or disfigure someone in cold blood and then proceed to continue on with their week as if nothing happened, chat it up with their coworkers, the barista, play pool with their neighbours, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Saturday at 3:53 AM)

Parallax said:


> October was a couple of weeks ago?!?!?!



I guess, time moves faster than me 

Anyway, when is he accused of engaging in trafficking and prostitution


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Saturday at 5:03 AM)

Wolfarus said:


> So only women are deserving of a universal safety net if "normal" employment can't cover all the basics?



Of course not.

Every human in the planet has a right to an universal safety net.

The debate just happens to be about women.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trueno (Saturday at 5:07 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> Going by that logic, you likely could claim a lot of Republicans arent Christians.


They are hypocritical Christians, but they still are Christians and are to be helped by their peers to strengthen their relationship with God. The same goes for Tate as he becomes a part of the Muslim community.

I disagree with Tate's reasoning when it comes to religion, but I understand where he comes from and I respect his choice.

I have a Muslim coworker that I carpool with and am very cool with, but there is another one I dislike. The one I like does not bring his mat to work in his locker, but the one I dislike is faithful and prays and is dutiful to his faith and doesn't flinch or change how he acts when he's at his mat when people are calling his name over the intercom. I respect his devotion. I dislike him, but I respect him and I want to have a strong relationship with God. I pray that I can be like him or surpass him in that regard. 

Similarly you have Tate and these politicians, they have their own special relationships. 

And I respect Tate. Devoted to everything he does whether it's the cam business, Hustler's university or kickboxing. His sheer perspicacity and indefatigably makes him an admirable man. I hope these charges are false and that he is exonerated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spock (Saturday at 5:30 AM)

omg Tate is not a Muslim. he sees Muslims as a market share to conquer. he said it himself, when he's in Dubai he's a Muslim and when he's in Romania he's a Christian.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dergeist (Saturday at 5:39 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Every human in the planet has a right to an universal safety net.



According to who or rather which international legal body


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Saturday at 6:07 AM)

dergeist said:


> According to who or rather which international legal body



Me and everyone who votes for it in their respective countries. Rights are written by the people who demand it.

In more developed countries like European ones and some third world ones (i e Brazil), its already part of the constitutions and just needs to be implemented. In most countries it still needs to be written in the law though. But I believe civilization is in a march to end poverty. We will get there eventually.


----------



## hammer (Saturday at 6:54 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Me and everyone who votes for it in their respective countries. Rights are written by the people who demand it.
> 
> In more developed countries like European ones and some third world ones (i e Brazil), its already part of the constitutions and just needs to be implemented. In most countries it still needs to be written in the law though. But I believe civilization is in a march to end poverty. We will get there eventually.


this has been a thing people have been demanding since the medieval times, Marx only popularized it. to suggest it isn't a right or something the majority wants shows a lack of historical knowledge, hell how many french kings/queens got beheaded?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Saturday at 6:58 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Me and everyone who votes for it in their respective countries. Rights are written by the people who demand it.
> 
> In more developed countries like European ones and some third world ones (i e Brazil), its already part of the constitutions and just needs to be implemented. In most countries it still needs to be written in the law though. But I believe civilization is in a march to end poverty. We will get there eventually.



So in your opinion? It seems to not be the actual reality agreed upon by the world's nations. And something which doesn't have international legal recognition. I doubt it will ever happen.

As for countries where it exists has it eliminated poverty


----------



## Magic (Saturday at 8:14 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont buy it. His shown fortune requires him to be at least in the 50M range. He doesnt have world famous models as far as I know. I dont believe he got that rich through vicarious webcam.


It's a legitimate business. Always online. Men drop dime if they form a relationship with a cam girl.

Same deal with onlyfans model agency.

You scale a business to make more. He is in trouble because his operation is large and using unsavory tactics to "entrap" his workers


----------



## Junta1987 (Saturday at 10:44 AM)

Overwatch said:


> Andrew Tate detained in Romania over human trafficking case​
> 
> Published
> 1 hour ago
> ...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Sagebee (Saturday at 1:13 PM)

I want to be very clear that's this alleged


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 1:15 PM)

Good lord.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Saturday at 1:17 PM)

It's like this guy saw what R Kelly did and thought to himself "how can I top this?"


----------



## Bazu'aal (Saturday at 1:44 PM)

Sagebee said:


> I want to be very clear that's this alleged


More info:




Rough English translation:

"New information is emerging from the case in which millionaire brothers Andrew and Tristan Tate were arrested for human trafficking. The two influencers would have forced their victims to tattoo themselves with their names, and the security employees would have always stood with guns in sight, to intimidate the women. In transcripts, Andrew Tate tells how he used women to launder money. The news about the arrest of the Tate brothers also reached Afghanistan. The Taliban demand their release , because Andrew converted to Islam in 2021.

The Tate brothers' victims told prosecutors that when they first arrived at the suspects' villa, they were met by armed guards. Their role was to put pressure on the women so that they never took a break from the work they were doing on the adult sites. Prosecutors have obtained wiretaps in which Andrew Tate recounts how he broke the law and took advantage of women.

Andrew Tate : You're not stupid and you can probably guess how I make so much money. I have to hide what I'm really doing.

Victim : Web cam?

Andrew Tate : I've been doing this for a long time with a team of girls working on video chat. The company was fake, but this is how I laundered my dirty money. Some of the girls who worked for me (...) I used them to do other things. To move money or illegal things, documents, etc. I will never do that with you.


The humiliation of the victims did not stop there. Investigators have obtained shocking statements from women who were allegedly recruited by the Tate brothers. They told that they were forced to get tattoos with the message "owned by Tate", i.e. Tate's property. The Tate brothers' lawyer says, however, that the women got the tattoos on their own initiative.

Ioan Gliga - the lawyer of the Tate brothers : I would understand this gesture made by the respective persons as a gesture intended to make themselves as pleasant as possible by the Tate brothers and at no time was the question of conditioning or coercion to make such a gesture and it was their free will.


Gabriela Groza - forensic psychologist : Human traffickers are people who have more pronounced psychopathic traits. They don't feel remorse, they don't feel regret, they either blame the victims, disregard them, or place the responsibility elsewhere.

Andrew Tate has become one of the most famous people on the Internet. Before he was arrested, he was doing the rounds of shows and podcasts, and often talked about how satisfied he is with the corruption in Romania. The Tate brothers' attorney says all DIICOT allegations are false and that the victims allegedly produced pornographic material to make money for them."


For emphasis:



Edit: Note I don't know how reliable this Romanian article source be but damn man. Prob best wait to other sources come up tbh before saying for sure it's truthful or not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SSMG (Saturday at 2:05 PM)

I wonder how many ppl have branded him so far in jail?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Saturday at 5:31 PM)




----------



## Kingslayer (Saturday at 9:35 PM)

It seems like even romaniahad enough of his antics despite their weak laws. However more worrying  are his fans they seriously  need to question themselves have they truly lost humanity .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 9:38 PM)

Kingslayer said:


> It seems like even romaniahad enough of his antics despite their weak laws. However more worrying  are his fans they seriously  need to question themselves have they truly lost humanity .



Yeah, it's alarming how many people I see are trying to die on the hill of defending him. A terrible look.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 12:14 AM)

Seeing this I wonder if ultimately publicly humiliating the romanian police fucked him up. #1 rule of living in a corrupt country: you do not brag about it and how you can make use of the corruption because of the weak police. Especially not when you are a foreigner and extra especially not when you are a rich foreigner from a first world country which will be seen as a pedantic first worlder asshole from a richer country coming to abuse the poorer local population.

_Obligatory disclaimer so this comment doesnt get twisted: This is not a defense or condemnation of Andrew Tate, neither am I implying that the charges against him are lacking in validity._


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sunday at 12:29 AM)

Andrew Tate brags about living in Romania because rape laws are more lax than in America.
Orochibuto: I'm not defending him, but Romanian police are corrupt and the charges are obviously fake and Tate is obviously innocent. Not that I'm defending him or anything.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 12:34 AM)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Andrew Tate brags about living in Romania because rape laws are more lax than in America.
> Orochibuto: I'm not defending him, but Romanian police are corrupt and the charges are obviously fake and Tate is obviously innocent. Not that I'm defending him or anything.



Or maybe the charges are valid, but because he publicly humiliated the Romanian government and police, the police investigated said valid charges where they usually wouldnt or couldnt afford to let themselves be bribed when they usually would


----------



## Parallax (Sunday at 1:38 AM)

A tangent 

What is his accent lmao he talks like a ps2 GTA character its comical


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sunday at 2:46 AM)

Punished Kiba said:


> Greta is probably the biggest motivator for NOT giving a fuck about Climate change
> Such a cringe ass tweet.
> and 2m+ likes, lmao.
> I wonder what the bot:human engagement ratio is for that tweet.



Cope, much?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 3:11 AM)

Apparently they set up one of the toughest and most competent prosecutors on the national level to prosecute him. I honestly don't think he is going to clear this it really looks very very bad for him, not saying it is a guarantee he gets convicted, but I say there is only about a 20% chance he walks free.


----------



## afg (Sunday at 6:11 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> Seeing this I wonder if ultimately publicly humiliating the romanian police fucked him up.


Obviously, it can't help his case. But consider this. And bear with me, I know it's a pretty wild concept.

Have you ever wondered if the thing that fucked him up is committing crimes, admitting them on the internet, and then having multiple people close to him contact law enforcement to bring charges to him over it?

Could it be that maybe, just maybe, I'm spitballing here, please, be patient - MAYBE an alleged criminal is being charged and investigated as pretty much any other alleged criminal in similar circumstances would, without a wider conspiracy, or a grudge by the local police being involved?


I know it's unlikely, because Top G is clearly innocent (He said so. He has a Bugatti. Why would he lie?). But after exhausting every other more likely scenario, from a global conspiracy to take down a masculine figure, to shapeshifting reptilians, to bishes being lying ass bishes, I think this unlikelier one should be given a passive thought.

Reactions: Funny 21


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sunday at 9:13 AM)

Occam's Razor is feminist. 

Trust me, I saw it the other day and it's pink.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Sunday at 11:54 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Occam's Razor is feminist.
> 
> Trust me, I saw it the other day and it's pink.


Nah if you hear hoofbeats think zebras not horses fam.


----------



## Nightfall (Sunday at 12:54 PM)

I hope the general toxic manosphere ends with Tate or at least fizzles out a bit over the next few years.

His audience will grow older and probably start to re-examine their thoughts on him etc.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Overwatch (Sunday at 12:57 PM)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eros (Sunday at 1:58 PM)

Nightfall said:


> I hope the general toxic manosphere ends with Tate or at least fizzles out a bit over the next few years.
> 
> His audience will grow older and probably start to re-examine their thoughts on him etc.


Until we start addressing issues with male loneliness in a constructive way, that's very unlikely.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 4:23 PM)

Eros said:


> Until we start addressing issues with male loneliness in a constructive way, that's very unlikely.



How can realistically this be addressed? The only things that can today be said about it is advice that ultimately boils down to "git gud" (which is what Andrew Tate sells and the manosphere at large) or ridiculous bullshit like "Go To ThErApy!".

How would you propose this could be addressed?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Male loneliness is just one of the many symptons of our dying neoliberal system so it's going to take work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Male loneliness is just one of the many symptons of our *dying *neoliberal system so it's going to take work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sunday at 4:36 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


>



I mean I don't know who is going to win but modern politics seems to be a war between fascism and the left to decide who is going to be in charge after liberal capitalism dies.

Non-fascist right is losing all elections since they fail to address the modern issues (which they caused).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 4:37 PM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Male loneliness is just one of the many symptons of our dying neoliberal system so it's going to take work.



What do you think its a better alternative to neoliberalism and what is your definition of it? Because I understand neoliberalism and have seem most people use it as a synonym of free market capitalism, but I dont know if there are other elements that make it up which makes it particularily bad.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean I don't know who is going to win but modern politics seems to be a war between fascism and the left to decide who is going to be in charge after liberal capitalism dies.
> 
> Non-fascist right is losing all elections since they fail to address the modern issues (which they caused).



If the only alternatives are the two extremes then the future looks very grim. And it seems whatever arise after the fall of neoliberalism is going to be worse.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sunday at 4:41 PM)

Social democracy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 4:47 PM)

Trueno said:


> To my understanding it's cool for the shia.



Shia here. Temporary marriage is not prostitution you dork. It's just as it's called, a temporary marriage.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 4:50 PM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Social democracy.



I agree, I wouldn't call social democracy good, but of all the systems, its the most decent shown so far. But I have the theory it can only work with small multi million populations, I dont know if it would work in a country with 100s of millions, it has never been attempted on such large numbers.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 4:53 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> I agree, I wouldn't call social democracy good, but of all the systems, its the most decent shown so far. But I have the theory it can only work with small multi million populations, I dont know if it would work in a country with 100s of millions, it has never been attempted on such large numbers.



What makes you think that?


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 4:54 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> How can realistically this be addressed? The only things that can today be said about it is advice that ultimately boils down to "git gud" (which is what Andrew Tate sells and the manosphere at large) or ridiculous bullshit like "Go To ThErApy!".
> 
> How would you propose this could be addressed?


loneliness?


----------



## Sagebee (Sunday at 4:56 PM)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 5:04 PM)

Trueno said:


> The same goes for Tate as he becomes a part of the Muslim community.



You expect Muslims around the world to extend a helping hand to a criminal that converted 4 months ago?



Trueno said:


> but the one I dislike is faithful and prays and is dutiful to his faith and doesn't flinch or change how he acts when he's at his mat when people are calling his name over the intercom.



It's called praying. You're not supposed to answer when someone's calling your name. It's a whole ritual. You're seriously hating a guy for peacefully practicing their religion? No lie, I'd have fun with you at work. That is if you were ever brave enough to tell me you dislike me to my face for practicing my religion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:05 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> What makes you think that?



It is the system that has shoem to create the most wealth for most citizens and highest living standard, It is not perfect, I think they go too far with taxation tiers in the 60%s, but overall it has shown to be the best so far.

Maybe @dr_shadow can shed more light on it given he comes from one.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 5:06 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> It is the system that has shoem to create the most wealth for most citizend and highest living standard, It is not perfect, I think they go too far with taxation tiers in the 60%s, but overall it has shown to be the best so far.
> 
> Maybe @dr_shadow can shed more light on it given he comes from one.



No, I meant:



Orochibuto said:


> But I have the theory it can* only work with small multi million populations*, I *dont know if it would work in a country with 100s of millions*, it has never been attempted on such large numbers.



Why this doubt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 5:24 PM)

That last part "you wont be able to have enough girls to be happy" aged like swine shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:24 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No, I meant:
> 
> 
> 
> Why this doubt?


The issue with Scalability. 

Certain systems tend to work within  limited  scope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nausi (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

We all should live in Singapore


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No, I meant:
> 
> 
> 
> Why this doubt?



Simple, its not the same to provide for a couple millions than 100s, te more people, the more exponentially bigger and more successful an economy you need.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 5:26 PM)

Canute87 said:


> The issue with Scalability.
> 
> Certain systems tend to work within  limited  scope



I'm asking why. What makes it unscalable?



Orochibuto said:


> Simple, its not the same to provide for a couple millions than 100s, te more people*, the more exponentially bigger and more successful an economy you need.*



Yes, and?


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:26 PM)

nausi said:


> We all should live in Singapore



Authoritarian as shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:29 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I'm asking why. What makes it unscalable?


It's not a one to one correlation.   

I.e  you have a certain amount of resources for a population, if the population doubles  the amount of resources needed might be more than double,  basically it's exponential in nature.


----------



## nausi (Sunday at 5:31 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> Authoritarian as shit.


Still the best country in the world


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:31 PM)

nausi said:


> We all should live in Singapore



Nah, just adapt the Singaporean system and force people to save.

Singapore understands that the average person don't like to be responsible for themselves.  So they just force it.

Man If i was in Singapore I would be fucking rich,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 5:40 PM)

nausi said:


> We all should live in Singapore



I can't. My "girl that got away" is Singaporean and I'm still trying to get over it. Would be like re-opening an old wound.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:42 PM)

nausi said:


> Still the best country in the world



If a country is authoritarian it automatically lose the possibility of being called that in my books. Bondage in wealth is still bondage.


----------



## nausi (Sunday at 5:44 PM)

I suspend my judgement about the "watertate". It's not by defending him or attacking him, but i prefer wait how the investigations will going on before to express myself


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:47 PM)

nausi said:


> Still the best country in the world



Some people would disagree.


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:47 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't. My "girl that got away" is Singaporean and I'm still trying to get over it. Would be like re-opening an old wound.


Find another singaporea girl,  I heard they are  quite common in singapore.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:48 PM)

nausi said:


> I suspend my judgement about the "watertate". It's not by defending him or attacking him, but i prefer wait how the investigations will going on before to express myself



By how things are going, I would be willing to bee money he will not go free.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 5:48 PM)

Canute87 said:


> It's not a one to one correlation.
> 
> I.e  you have a certain amount of resources for a population, if the population doubles  the amount of resources needed might be more than double,  basically it's exponential in nature.



Yes, but I still don't see why that is more of a problem for social democracy than a neoliberal democracy.



Orochibuto said:


> How can realistically this be addressed? The only things that can today be said about it is advice that ultimately boils down to "git gud" (which is what Andrew Tate sells and the manosphere at large) or ridiculous bullshit like "Go To ThErApy!".
> 
> How would you propose this could be addressed?



Maybe push back on the expectations men need to date or have sex?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:50 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yes, but I still don't see why that is more of a problem for social democracy than a neoliberal democracy.



Because a social democracy tries to distribute the resources, while a neoliberal democracy is about competition.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 5:52 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> Because a social democracy tries to distribute the resources, while a neoliberal democracy is about competition.



To be fair, both try to distribute resources and have competition...a social democracy just more so the former. 

That still doesn't rebut my point. A social democracy can potentially get around the issue of more people = more resources by using stronger forms of redistribution (or even get creative by building alliances with nonprofits and some for-profits), and competition in a neoliberal democracy can and has been subverted by mergers, lobbying, and so on.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:53 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Maybe push back on the expectations men need to date or have sex?



That would be a very good start.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:53 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> To be fair, both try to distribute resources and have competition...a social democracy just more so the former.
> 
> That still doesn't rebut my point. A social democracy can potentially get around the issue of more people *by using stronger forms of redistribution *(or even get creative by building alliances with nonprofits and some for-profits), and competition in a neoliberal democracy can and has been subverted.


What does that mean?


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:53 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> That would be a very good start.


It would break the system.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 5:54 PM)

Canute87 said:


> It would break the system.



Then the system was never good to start with.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 5:55 PM)

Canute87 said:


> What does that mean?



Higher taxes on those above a certain tax bracket, for instance.



Canute87 said:


> It would break the system.



???



Orochibuto said:


> That would be a very good start.



Agreed.

By the way, we're all going off-topic; we should make our own thread on the topic.


----------



## nausi (Sunday at 5:56 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't. My "girl that got away" is Singaporean and I'm still trying to get over it. Would be like re-opening an old wound.


Oh Sorry if i open a old wound

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nausi (Sunday at 6:01 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> Because a social democracy tries to distribute the resources, while a neoliberal democracy is about competition.


The competition is what allowed the technology progress, but i'll create another topic


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sunday at 6:01 PM)

nausi said:


> The competition is what allowed the technology progress, but i'll create another topic



Already done


----------



## Eros (Sunday at 6:29 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> How can realistically this be addressed? The only things that can today be said about it is advice that ultimately boils down to "git gud" (which is what Andrew Tate sells and the manosphere at large) or ridiculous bullshit like "Go To ThErApy!".


Actually, a group therapy model might actually be the way to go. It would be a way for men to reconnect in the physical world and actually start talking about real problems instead of not talking about problems. There is nothing ridiculous about that at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Orochibuto (Sunday at 6:35 PM)

Eros said:


> Actually, a group therapy model might actually be the way to go. It would be a way for men to reconnect in the physical world and actually start talking about real problems instead of not talking about problems. There is nothing ridiculous about that at all.



I concede my views about therapy are likely colored by bad experience biases. At least, I think that if therapy is to be included in the solution, we should stop using suggesting mental health as a passive aggressive insult. "You need help" has likely become one of the most widely used insults.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Sunday at 6:46 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> I concede my views about therapy are likely colored by bad experience biases. At least, I think that if therapy is to be included in the solution, we should stop using suggesting mental health as a passive aggressive insult. "You need help" has likely become one of the most widely used insults.


I can understand why you would be against one on one therapy as a solution to the problem. I am suggesting group interaction as part of the actual solution. I am not using it as an insult. It's a way for people to connect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 6:49 PM)

Eros said:


> I can understand why you would be against one on one therapy as a solution to the problem. I am suggesting group interaction as part of the actual solution. I am not using it as an insult. It's a way for people to connect.


That's usually a gym kinda thing.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sunday at 6:50 PM)

My reasoning was that the general lifestyle of extreme individualism, hustle culture, and deterioration of the middle class, not to mention the change in the city's sctrutures that makes local communities harder to form, makes people more isolated.

And all of that is a byproduct of the default economic system we have.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Trueno (Sunday at 7:24 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You expect Muslims around the world to extend a helping hand to a criminal that converted 4 months ago?


Some do in his comment sections.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's called praying. You're not supposed to answer when someone's calling your name. It's a whole ritual. You're seriously hating a guy for peacefully practicing their religion? No lie, I'd have fun with you at work. That is if you were ever brave enough to tell me you dislike me to my face for practicing my religion.


When did I say that? I think the dude and I have completely different kinds of humor and politics.

I like his praying lol. When I say he's completely unflinching and his mind focused. 

And my beef isn't with Muslims. I probably misworded my thoughts on Islam in another thread. But I have no issues with Muslims. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shia here. Temporary marriage is not prostitution you dork. It's just as it's called, a temporary marriage.


Well I've just been corrected and put in the same category as Double D. I'm fine with that.



Canute87 said:


> Nah, just adapt the Singaporean system and force people to save.
> 
> Singapore understands that the average person don't like to be responsible for themselves.  So they just force it.
> 
> Man If i was in Singapore I would be fucking rich,


Government isn't supposed to be your nanny. Unfortunately, government run public schools add that slant.


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 7:36 PM)

Trueno said:


> Government isn't supposed to be your nanny. Unfortunately, government run public schools add that slant.


Indeed,  but this is how people are.

You leave the masses to their own devices they'll fuck up and cry to the government anyway to fix problems they caused.


----------



## Trueno (Sunday at 7:57 PM)

Canute87 said:


> Indeed,  but this is how people are.
> 
> You leave the masses to their own devices they'll fuck up and cry to the government anyway to fix problems they caused.


That is how the ignorant mob does it.

Government causes most of their problems anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 9:19 PM)

Canute87 said:


> Find another singaporea girl,  I heard they are  quite common in singapore.



Bitch, you don't know how love works don't you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 9:22 PM)

Trueno said:


> When did I say that? I think the dude and I have completely different kinds of humor and politics.
> 
> I like his praying lol. When I say he's completely unflinching and his mind focused.
> 
> And my beef isn't with Muslims. I probably misworded my thoughts on Islam in another thread. But I have no issues with Muslims.



Yup. I'd definitely have fun with an insincere snake at work. They're my bread and butter,


----------



## Jim (Sunday at 9:26 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bitch, you don't know how love works don't you?


What is love!~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trueno (Sunday at 9:29 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup. I'd definitely have fun with an insincere snake at work. They're my bread and butter,


Still don't see how any of that's insincere. I don't like him that much, but I respect his faith. That's about the same as how I feel about Khabib... Overrated, but I respect how much effort he puts in and his dedication to his faith and country


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 9:45 PM)

nausi said:


> Oh Sorry if i open a old wound


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 9:46 PM)

Jim said:


> What is love!~



It's inexplicable, but you 100% know it when it's there.


----------



## Trueno (Sunday at 9:56 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup. I'd definitely have fun with an insincere snake at work. They're my bread and butter,


I don't understand the insincerity of it. But I digress.

Although, if it were insincere then I can live with that. I came to work without knowing anyone and I walk out without any friends. My only duty is to do a good job so that I can provide for myself.

Tate not guilty until proven guilty (which I doubt he is)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 9:59 PM)

@Trueno You can stop quoting me. It's impossible for me to partake in such a discussion without seeing you face to face. Hard to notice your snake tells.


----------



## Flowjr (Monday at 12:30 AM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't. My "girl that got away" is Singaporean and I'm still trying to get over it. Would be like re-opening an old wound.




Took me about three years to get over my heart break. I was down bad bro. It gets better.

Take a trip to a foreign country and bang it out of your system lmaooo it works.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Monday at 12:52 AM)

Trueno said:


> Tate not guilty until proven guilty (which I doubt he is)


I am not saying he is guilty, but I would be willing to bet money that he will either plea guilty for a short sentence or be convicted. He got assigned the top prosecutor in the country. Said prosecutor wouldnt take the case and risk a humiliation if he want sure to win.  He is very likely done and the most he can hope for is a short sentence.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Monday at 3:02 AM)

Thoughts


----------



## Nemesis (Monday at 3:31 AM)

Revan Reborn said:


> Thoughts



Before watching the video my thoughts are Tate should have learned from the cap.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Monday at 4:42 AM)

Revan Reborn said:


> Thoughts



Its very solid. I think in particular the pimping comparison is going to be very hard for him to explain. If fraud is also an element of trafficking in romania, he is fucked if it can be proven he did what the video says. A good lawyer can maybe make holes in the coercion aspect if it was all psychological and retained the ability to leave at will. But fraud is very clear and traighforward if it can be proven he did the tax shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Monday at 5:53 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> I am not saying he is guilty, but I would be willing to bet money that he will either plea guilty for a short sentence or be convicted. He got assigned the top prosecutor in the country. Said prosecutor wouldnt take the case and risk a humiliation if he want sure to win.  He is very likely done and the most he can hope for is a short sentence.



So now you have moved the goalpost to "if he is convicted it's because the prosecutor was too skilled". So that even after he is found guilty, you can keep saying he is not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Monday at 5:56 AM)

RIP Bugatti

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Monday at 6:54 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My reasoning was that the general lifestyle of extreme individualism, hustle culture, and deterioration of the middle class, not to mention the change in the city's sctrutures that makes local communities harder to form, makes people more isolated.
> 
> And all of that is a byproduct of the default economic system we have.


Isn't the first 2 a modern social media problem. Internet a mistake.


----------



## Orochibuto (Monday at 11:59 AM)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So now you have moved the goalpost to "if he is convicted it's because the prosecutor was too skilled". So that even after he is found guilty, you can keep saying he is not.


Nope, if he is guilty, then he has been proven guilty and I will consider him such. I am saying I am not saying he is guilty before he is sentenced, even though I think there is a high chance he is found guilty. If he is found guilty, then I will say he is. There are cases I mantain innocence even post conviction, this is not one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Monday at 3:19 PM)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Sad! 6


----------



## Gunners (Monday at 4:02 PM)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Hand Banana (Monday at 4:13 PM)

WPS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Monday at 4:14 PM)

Hand Banana said:


> WPS



What does Hand Banana mean? 

And why were you banned?


----------



## Hand Banana (Monday at 4:17 PM)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> What does Hand Banana mean?
> 
> And why were you banned?


Because someone got offended I said Kanye West needs to be put down and they reported me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Natty (Tuesday at 8:47 AM)

Eros said:


> Until we start addressing issues with male loneliness in a constructive way, that's very unlikely.



It's not just loneliness, part of it is the media landscape and personalities that funnel folks into this ideology. Is it not strange that we see this with typically only men? The whole incel/MGTOW/manosphere is around heavily misogynistic men, and the closest in approximation that women have is... femcels. Which is not even close to as much as a negative consequence socially as someone like Tate is. It's all part of the alt right pipeline that was very much highlighted by large personalities around gamergate, it was noticed by Steve Banon and other guys to harness the power of a patriarchal primed up subsection of mostly men to lean more and more into an ideology that they subscribe to.

(@Bazu'aal mentioned TERFs being an analog to that alt right pipeline, with it's second wave feminist thinking, a dash of misandry, and loads of covert misogyny. I'd add that yoga moms and naturopathic stuff is another pipeline for mostly women too. Though, again, there isn't a disastrous consequence like the manosphere has been)

Aegon and Dragon talk about it more systematically in terms of society. But like I said previously in this thread, these attitudes don't exist in a vacuum, patriarchal ideals are instilled at some point, that seed is there for all of us early on. That's what these boyo's like Tate feed on and encourage to grow larger. Tate is just leveraging it for money rather than political gain.

Though I'm treading the same discussion we've made earlier in this thread.  is what started the discussion and went for several pages.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Spock (Tuesday at 9:40 AM)

Hey! Dont lump TERFS with the alt-right  

If men are serious about tackling male loneliness in a constructive way, the vast majority of them should stop blaming feminism and women and start looking at the root. Men have *weird high expectations of themselves and they refuse to display emotions, be vulnerable blahblah etc. in fear of being regarded 'less masculine'. Their problems are with themselves as a class of people (and also the patriarchy but I won't go there). Marketing raccoons like Tate and others in the manosphere who keep yelling into echo chambers that just confirm their own insecurities don't give two shits about the average joe and his loneliness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



weird because im not a man and I'll never understand these expectations but I can sympathise


----------



## Jim (Tuesday at 9:51 AM)

Men just need to think of themselves as normal people

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Tuesday at 10:20 AM)

Men are presented unrealistic standards for masculinity at formative ages and leaves insecurity in its wake.

We need to find a way to tell young men around the world that they are man enough just as they are and that nothing anyone says can take that away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## stream (Tuesday at 10:37 AM)

There is an argument to be made that being insecure makes a man unattractive on the dating scene. It's not always true (nothing about dating is always true), but in general I think it's correct.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Tuesday at 10:40 AM)

stream said:


> There is an argument to be made that being insecure makes a man unattractive on the dating scene. It's not always true (nothing about dating is always true), but in general I think it's correct.



I agree. Confidence is sexy. Lack of confidence...not so much. I'd also expand that to relationships in general, even well beyond dating (albeit then it becomes less about the "sex" part).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Tuesday at 11:27 AM)

stream said:


> There is an argument to be made that being insecure makes a man unattractive on the dating scene. It's not always true (nothing about dating is always true), but in general I think it's correct.


Couldn’t agree more 

I have two stories about this 

One was back when I worked at a gym in my moms hometown about 7 years ago now and really got to get a up close and personal look at the phenomenon of men getting jacked to attract women. These guys would get into really great shape and still have trouble getting women to get into bed with them because they were crazy insecure.  At that time I was in reasonable shape due to running a bunch but I was far from a muscle man and I had a lot of success there( ended up being where I met my wife ) in the dating department which I attribute to confidence I gained by having done door to door sales since I was 12yo.

confidence is really all it takes

Second story was when I went out drinking with this Irish guy  maybe 5 years ago and I watched that fat sonofabitch pick up women at every bar we went to that night. That fucking chad then proceeded to drink me under a table ( literally I fell out) and then drive me home before spending the night with one of the ladies he met that night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spock (Tuesday at 11:54 AM)

Grinningfox said:


> Couldn’t agree more
> 
> I have two stories about this
> 
> ...


you say the right thing to a lady and your looks goes out of the window   been there, been had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 12:37 PM)

Confidence goes a long way, but if I'm not physically attracted to her I ain't smashin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Tuesday at 1:00 PM)

Does Tate really have that big of  a following people making it seem like the majority of males subscribe to Tate 

Seems more like a niche audience that either thinks hes amusing or wish to be like a guy like him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Tuesday at 1:56 PM)

Dudes pretty lax facing prison time


----------



## Eros (Tuesday at 2:08 PM)

Sagebee said:


> Dudes pretty lax facing prison time


Yeah. I guess. He must be planning to plead guilty so that he doesn't have to spend a long time in there. He doesn't want a trial.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Tuesday at 3:09 PM)

Andrew Tate loses bid to end detention in Romania​

Published




7 minutes ago



Image source, Reuters
*Controversial British-American online influencer Andrew Tate has lost a bid to end his detention in Romania.*

Tate was detained alongside his brother Tristan last month as part of an investigation into allegations of human trafficking and rape, which they deny.

Authorities suspect the pair, along with two Romanian nationals, of running "an organised crime group".

Police will continue to hold the group for their 30-day period, after a court rejected the appeal on Tuesday.

Earlier, Mr Tate was seen carrying what appeared to be a copy of the Quran as he walked into Bucharest Appeal Court handcuffed to his brother.

After the arrests on 29 December, police said they had identified six people who were allegedly "sexually exploited" by what it called an "organised criminal group".

Police alleged the victims were "recruited" by the British citizens, who they said misrepresented their intention to enter into a relationship with the victims - which it called "the loverboy method".

They were later forced to perform in pornographic content under threat of violence, a statement alleged.
The Tates' lawyer, Eugen Vidineac, has said his clients rejected all the allegations.

Born in the US before moving to the UK, Mr Tate, 36, went on to have a successful career as a kickboxer.

In 2016, he was removed from the British version of reality TV show Big Brother over a video which appeared to show him attacking a woman. He went on to set up a "webcam business", which he described as "adult entertainment".

He found global notoriety, with Twitter banning him for saying women should "bear responsibility" for being sexually assaulted. He has since been reinstated.

But despite social media bans he gained popularity, particularly among young men, by promoting an ultra-masculine, ultra-luxurious lifestyle.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-64222801

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Tuesday at 4:41 PM)

At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Tuesday at 5:29 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.



If they've already filled criminal charges, that might not be possible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Tuesday at 5:38 PM)

San Juan Wolf said:


> If they've already filled criminal charges, that might not be possible.



Not withdrawing the charges, but winning the trial would be impossible without accusers or the accusers contradicting the allegations. The case would just collapse. The prosecutor could keep pressing the charges, it would just be incredibly onesided. I don't know if such a thing is possible without the accusers facing charges themselves though but that is the only realistic route I see for Tate other than pleading guilty. The trafficking charges have a maximum penalty of 10 years and maximum 3, with likely all the possible penalty reductions you can usually get, so it isn't like he is looking at crazy prison time if he pleads but it would be a hit to his image and wealth he mihht never recover from.


----------



## Hand Banana (Tuesday at 5:50 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> Not withdrawing the charges, but winning the trial would be impossible without accusers or the accusers contradicting the allegations. The case would just collapse. The prosecutor could keep pressing the charges, it would just be incredibly onesided. I don't know if such a thing is possible without the accusers facing charges themselves though but that is the only realistic route I see for Tate other than pleading guilty. The trafficking charges have a maximum penalty of 10 years and maximum 3, with likely all the possible penalty reductions you can usually get, so it isn't like he is looking at crazy prison time if he pleads but it would be a hit to his image and wealth he mihht never recover from.


I think he would recover just fine. He may just need to find new sponsees and someone who would be willing to host his videos (NK) but his audience is growing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gunners (Tuesday at 6:50 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.


We know that is what you would do. The idea of someone being innocent until proven guilty is just a tool you use to sweep issues under the rug. Stands to reason that if that tool wasn't effective, you'd try to make it effective with bribery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Parallax (Tuesday at 7:12 PM)

Overwatch said:


> Andrew Tate loses bid to end detention in Romania​
> 
> Published
> 
> ...



Elite pandering


----------



## Parallax (Tuesday at 7:12 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.


Gross

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 8:05 PM)

0:20

@Orochibuto , @Aegon Targaryen, and @dergeist

Walking into the Andrew Tate thread ready to play Devil's Advocate.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Sagebee (Tuesday at 8:11 PM)

Flowjr said:


> 0:20
> 
> @Orochibuto , @Aegon Targaryen, and @dergeist
> 
> Walking into the Andrew Tate thread ready to play Devil's Advocate.


I'm not cosigning if they are really doing that since I'm not really paying attention to everything in the thread 

But still funny tho


----------



## Orochibuto (Tuesday at 10:00 PM)

Flowjr said:


> 0:20
> 
> @Orochibuto , @Aegon Targaryen, and @dergeist
> 
> Walking into the Andrew Tate thread ready to play Devil's Advocate.



Okay, but I call dibs on yeeting Vanitas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Tuesday at 11:29 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.


So you are suggesting that Tate should do something that Prince Andrew did to avoid facing criminal charges.

That's still admission of guilt but paying millions to avoid justice.


----------



## Orochibuto (Wednesday at 12:02 AM)

Death Certificate said:


> So you are suggesting that Tate should do something that Prince Andrew did to avoid facing criminal charges.
> 
> That's still admission of guilt but paying millions to avoid justice.



Andrew tate explicitly said that he was in Romania so he could bribe his way out of legal trouble if need be. So following up on that, that's the only way I realistically see Andrew going free. According to the lawyer that was posted here, his assets can be seized if they are deemed to be product of the criminal enterprise, so this is why his cars were seized. Each of those cars are worth millions. So if you are Andrew Tate here are your options:

1) Pay more money, maybe millions, in a top tier legal team that has a not very good chance of getting you exonerated. If you lose you will go to prison for years, you will have a lot of money confiscated from you on top of what you already paid.

2) Pay millions, but still less than you would lose if convicted to settle with the accusers and have the charges removed.

From Andrew Tate's perspective, which choice would make more sense to you if you were him? If option 2 is even an option to begin with, which might not. There is something else he might be able to do, but oh boy, would that hurt.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Gunners (Wednesday at 12:42 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> Andrew tate explicitly said that he was in Romania so he could bribe his way out of legal trouble if need be. So following up on that, that's the only way I realistically see Andrew going free. According to the lawyer that was posted here, his assets can be seized if they are deemed to be product of the criminal enterprise, so this is why his cars were seized. Each of those cars are worth millions. So if you are Andrew Tate here are your options:
> 
> 1) Pay more money, maybe millions, in a top tier legal team that has a not very good chance of getting you exonerated. If you lose you will go to prison for years, you will have a lot of money confiscated from you on top of what you already paid.
> 
> ...





Why was it so important for you to stress the legal principle that someone is innocent until proven guilty when you know that Tate is someone who would look to illegally circumvent the law.

Don't bother answering, it is a rhetorical question. The starting and ending place for you will always be what someone can get away with.

And there is a 3rd option. Reflecting on his actions and showing remorse.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## makeoutparadise (Wednesday at 1:16 AM)

Spock said:


> He's a nothing. He's a hustler in everything.


In his famous pizza box video tate alone seemingly broke a lot of Islamic tenants 
He smoked a big cigar, there were drinks and he wore silk
Shitty Muslim is shitty


----------



## wibisana (Wednesday at 2:15 AM)

makeoutparadise said:


> Shitty Muslim is shitty


Bruh, no pious muslim would have prostitution/camwhoring business.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## stream (Wednesday at 3:31 AM)

wibisana said:


> Bruh, no pious muslim would have prostitution/camwhoring business.


And no pious Christian would be playing with little boys, yet here we are

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Wednesday at 5:30 AM)



Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Spock (Wednesday at 5:59 AM)

stream said:


> And no pious Christian would be playing with little boys, yet here we are


 It's not about being really pious. I think it's about him going around frauding people, saying I became a Muslim man of God but still keeping his prostitution business. I'd say there is a difference between someone born in x religion and is living life against its preaching vs someone who wants to join/just joined but is unwilling to conform to the basics. 


@Lurko I wish there was a vomit react emoji...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Wednesday at 6:04 AM)

Flowjr said:


> 0:20
> 
> @Orochibuto , @Aegon Targaryen, and @dergeist
> 
> Walking into the Andrew Tate thread ready to play Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Lurko (Wednesday at 6:29 AM)

Spock said:


> It's not about being really pious. I think it's about him going around frauding people, saying I became a Muslim man of God but still keeping his prostitution business. I'd say there is a difference between someone born in x religion and is living life against its preaching vs someone who wants to join/just joined but is unwilling to conform to the basics.
> 
> 
> @Lurko I wish there was a vomit react emoji...


----------



## Jim (Wednesday at 7:24 AM)

lol did that movie actually have  him say that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Wednesday at 5:27 PM)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Eros (Wednesday at 5:41 PM)

Eww.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Wednesday at 5:56 PM)

Yuck


----------



## Natty (Wednesday at 6:13 PM)

Gunners said:


>


It's actually insane they didn't seek to prosecute him. God job UK.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Wednesday at 6:17 PM)

Disgusting


----------



## Sagebee (Wednesday at 6:40 PM)

Really sounding like a narcissist and a sociopath 

Wonder why the case in UK got dropped when they have his messages admitting to it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## afg (Wednesday at 6:41 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.



Be honest… If Andrew Tate simply gets punished for his crimes, without being proven innocent and without getting off free, would you get absorbed by orochimaru and fail in your grand plan to edo-tensei falsely accused rapists for the great shinobi woke war?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Sagebee (Wednesday at 6:54 PM)

Orochibuto said:


> At this point if I were him I would just pay the 6 accusers to withdraw the accusations and settle out of court. 6 million, 12 million with Tate's fortune is not that bad of a deal in exchange of not going to prison. Maybe he thinks he can win in court, but it looks incredibly difficult.


I've been superficially following your guys arguement of people calling you male abuser apologist. And dont really know your comment history and dont really like getting in the middle of drama.

But it's one thing to say someones innocent until proven guilty but why are you saying he should settle the case it looks like you just want him to go free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Wednesday at 8:01 PM)

Sagebee said:


> Really sounding like a narcissist and a sociopath
> 
> Wonder why the case in UK got dropped when they have his messages admitting to it



It's why I hate the whole groups who rush in screaming "Innocent until proven guilty." with these crimes, because they know the case for Rape has to be the biggest slam dunk, open goal case to even reach court, let alone a guilty verdict.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Wednesday at 8:04 PM)

Yikes, Good luck to him out there.


----------



## Parallax (Wednesday at 8:33 PM)

Gunners said:


>


I hope this guy suffers in jail

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Wednesday at 9:26 PM)

If beta energy was a person. 



Gunners said:


>



Who talks like that? 




The answer is rapists. Rapists talk like that.




Parallax said:


> I hope this guy suffers in jail



Haven't you heard? He's a tough cookie this one. He won't be anyone's bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Wednesday at 9:29 PM)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Wednesday at 9:32 PM)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Bazu'aal (Wednesday at 9:57 PM)

I dont get it either. He unironically poses with duck face, you know that cringe ass face that some girls used to pose with on dating sites or social media. He's so massively insecure too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Wednesday at 9:59 PM)

Smartest man on the planet huh?


----------



## Eros (Wednesday at 10:59 PM)

Did the British government not believe his own words or what? I don't fucking get it. Can someone fucking explain this to me. I get that he was in the UK at one time. Why didn't they fucking nab his ass then?


----------



## Orochibuto (Yesterday at 12:41 AM)

Sagebee said:


> I've been superficially following your guys arguement of people calling you male abuser apologist. And dont really know your comment history and dont really like getting in the middle of drama.
> 
> But it's one thing to say someones innocent until proven guilty but why are you saying he should settle the case it looks like you just want him to go free.



I wont personally consider him guilty until he is proven guilty. However the case against him seems to honestly be so solid, that if I were him, I would look for a negotiated exit. Basically I am just discussing the most realistic exist strategy I see for him at this point. I don't think it is impossible that he prevails in court, but I give him like a 20 or 10% chance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Yesterday at 12:47 AM)

I can't articulate it perfectly, but Orochibuto is the personification of this tweet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 1:09 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> I wont personally consider him guilty until he is proven guilty. However the case against him seems to honestly be so solid, that if I were him, I would look for a negotiated exit. Basically I am just discussing the most realistic exist strategy I see for him at this point. I don't think it is impossible that he prevails in court, but I give him like a 20 or 10% chance.



You're a profoundly unserious and fucked up individual

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Yesterday at 1:11 AM)

the matrix made him say that shit

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Azula (Yesterday at 2:15 AM)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> the matrix made him say that shit


He would be the guy who betrays the human resistance for an easy life.


He even looks the part.


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 2:29 AM)

Eros said:


> Did the British government not believe his own words or what? I don't fucking get it. Can someone fucking explain this to me. I get that he was in the UK at one time. Why didn't they fucking nab his ass then?



I don't like getting involved in this, but it's not proof of rape. The police here are harsh, they would've taken him to the cleaners. Everyone is just patting each other on the back like they've got the smoking gun, but it doesn't reach that level.


----------



## Sagebee (Yesterday at 2:32 AM)

Orochibuto said:


> I wont personally consider him guilty until he is proven guilty. However the case against him seems to honestly be so solid, that if I were him, I would look for a negotiated exit. Basically I am just discussing the most realistic exist strategy I see for him at this point. I don't think it is impossible that he prevails in court, but I give him like a 20 or 10% chance.


Why are you discussing how he should get out of this case? Even if your answer is your trying to say the case isnt looking good for him by advocating how to get out of this your pretty much saying you support him even tho it looks like hes guilty. 

People here saying you have a track history of softly supporting males accused of things against women and with comments like these that's definitely the case.


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 5:25 AM)

dergeist said:


> The police here are harsh, they would've taken him to the cleaners



I take it you haven't been paying attention to recent reports 

Police are recruiting criminals and sexual predators, HMIC report finds​



> Police recruits with links to serious organised crime and histories of predatory behaviour have passed official vetting, a report has concluded.
> 
> Forces have accepted applicants with convictions for robbery, indecent exposure and domestic abuse. One recruit was a pimp and others were caught lying about their families’ involvement in serious crime, including drug dealing.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 8:02 AM)

Death Certificate said:


> I take it you haven't been paying attention to recent reports
> 
> Police are recruiting criminals and sexual predators, HMIC report finds​



Yeah, unrelated to actual 'blatant evidence' and taking someone to court


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 8:21 AM)

dergeist said:


> Yeah, unrelated to actual 'blatant evidence' and taking someone to court


What would be blatant evidence to you?


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 8:24 AM)

I don't think tate will argue for innocence of his crime. I think it's possible he'll go to court to argue for a lower penalty.


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 8:33 AM)

afg said:


> What would be blatant evidence to you?



Something that can be proven as a crime in a court of law beyond reasonable doubt. It's not blatant evidence to me, rather it is the threshold that is required for something to be considered a crime worthy of punishing (they can get a conviction). Statements which can have any meaning are not evidence, no matter how much you (not you, but any person) fondle your balls saying gotcha.


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 9:57 AM)

dergeist said:


> Something that can be proven as a crime in a court of law beyond reasonable doubt. It's not blatant evidence to me, rather it is the threshold that is required for something to be considered a crime worthy of punishing (they can get a conviction). Statements which can have any meaning are not evidence, no matter how much you (not you, but any person) fondle your balls saying gotcha.


This makes it sound like cases regarding sexual assault would be nigh impossible to prosecute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 10:00 AM)

Parallax said:


> This makes it sound like cases regarding sexual assault would be nigh impossible to prosecute



Most claims rarely get prosecuted since there is lack of evidence (allegations aren't evidence), however proof of force is quite visible (as long as it's reported in time) so they go down in most cases.


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 10:15 AM)

dergeist said:


> Yeah, unrelated to actual 'blatant evidence' and taking someone to court


It doesn't take a genius to know that having a report showing how the police are dismissive towards their own colleagues in sexual harassment or rape, recruiting people who fit the profile of sex offenders or pimps can have long-term effects with harming rape and sexual harassment towards civilians.

i.e.



> In 2019, the same year CPS declined to bring charges against Tate, UK newspaper the _Guardian_ reported on a CPS seminar wherein the CPS director of legal services, Greg McGill, and the director of public prosecutions’ legal adviser, Neil Moore, urged prosecutors to take a proportion of “weak cases out of the system” to improve conviction rates.
> One prosecutor who attended the seminar claimed staff were told: “If we took 350 weak cases out of the system, our conviction rate goes up to 61 percent.”
> The _Guardian_ reported that the CPS did not challenge the reported language used by the officials, and said the seminars were part of “ongoing training to ensure our prosecutors have access to the latest information on new and refreshed legal guidance.”
> According to , only one in 100 rapes in the UK result in a charge – let alone a conviction.
> ...





dergeist said:


> Something that can be proven as a crime in a court of law beyond reasonable doubt. It's not blatant evidence to me, rather it is the threshold that is required for something to be considered a crime worthy of punishing (they can get a conviction). Statements which can have any meaning are not evidence, no matter how much you (not you, but any person) fondle your balls saying gotcha.



There is no open interpretation of "I love raping you" towards someone who accuses you of rape not to mention the victim didn't just rely on statements. She had recorded voice notes and witness



> The CPS, whose job involves assessing whether there is a realistic prospect of conviction, told VICE World News that they determined the case “did not meet our legal test, and there was no realistic prospect of a conviction” – despite Sally having allegedly been an eyewitness to Helen’s rape



But somehow you want the law to be more strict for evidence towards victims. That's only going to discourage more women to report rape unless that's your intention

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 10:35 AM)

Death Certificate said:


> It doesn't take a genius to know that having a report showing how the police are dismissive towards their own colleagues in sexual harassment or rape, recruiting people who fit the profile of sex offenders or pimps can have long-term effects with harming rape and sexual harassment towards civilians.
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ...



You're deflecting to police recruitment policy when this is a discussion of burden of proof. Make another thread for the police and we can discuss profiling.

As for the CPS, they're right on the legal requirement of evidence. You wanting something to be evidence doesn't equal evidence. As for wanting the law to be strict, I do. Unlike you, I consider the consequences of leniency on beyond reasonable doubt which comes from clear evidence. People get sentenced, losing their freedom, and their lives ruined so the requirement to revoke that should be high.

Reason trumps emotions, imo


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 10:41 AM)

dergeist said:


> You're deflecting to police recruitment policy when this is a discussion of burden of proof. Make another thread for the police and we can discuss profiling.
> 
> As for the CPS, they're right on the legal requirement of evidence. You wanting something to be evidence doesn't equal evidence. As for wanting the law to be strict, I do. Unlike you, I consider the consequences of leniency on beyond reasonable doubt which comes from clear evidence. People get sentenced, losing their freedom, and their lives ruined so the requirement to revoke that should be high.
> 
> Reason trumps emotions, imo


Is there a difference to you legally between a statement and a confession


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 10:54 AM)

Parallax said:


> Is there a difference to you legally between a statement and a confession


No because neither of them are a conviction from a trial!


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 10:58 AM)

dergeist said:


> You're deflecting to police recruitment policy when this is a discussion of burden of proof. Make another thread for the police and we can discuss profiling.
> 
> As for the CPS, they're right on the legal requirement of evidence. You wanting something to be evidence doesn't equal evidence. As for wanting the law to be strict, I do. Unlike you, I consider the consequences of leniency on beyond reasonable doubt which comes from clear evidence. People get sentenced, losing their freedom, and their lives ruined so the requirement to revoke that should be high.
> 
> Reason trumps emotions, imo



Alright. Well by your definition what is the absolute proof of rape?  What is it that a victim can hand over to the police, that is definitive evidence?


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 11:02 AM)

Also, a bit red flag to act like false accusations are the norm in rape cases.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 11:14 AM)

dergeist said:


> Something that can be proven as a crime in a court of law beyond reasonable doubt. It's not blatant evidence to me, rather it is the threshold that is required for something to be considered a crime worthy of punishing (they can get a conviction). Statements which can have any meaning are not evidence, no matter how much you (not you, but any person) fondle your balls saying gotcha.


This is a meaningless standard for evidence because it doesn't just rule out nearly all cases of sexual assault, but also nearly all crimes in general. In a court of law you're usually not pointing to simply one piece of evidence and getting a conviction out of it; you're pooling evidence together to construct a case. That's why eye witness testimony is weighed in despite usually not resulting in a conviction by itself. 

In other words nothing would really prove sexual assault to you, or even more mind-boggingly, count as evidence for sexual assault to you, short of being caught in the act.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 11:20 AM)

afg said:


> short of being caught in the act.


i think you're being optimistic here thinking he'd take that as evidence.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 11:25 AM)

Jim said:


> i think you're being optimistic here thinking he'd take that as evidence.




"Sorry to bust your bubble, but this isn't enough to prove guilt. It's not our place to judge how couples do the deed. For some people, no means yes and it's all part of the act. This isn't the smoking gun you all think it is."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 4


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 11:31 AM)

Parallax said:


> Is there a difference to you legally between a statement and a confession



Yes, a confession is contingent. That's a whole other kettle of fish.



afg said:


> This is a meaningless standard for evidence because it doesn't just rule out nearly all cases of sexual assault, but also nearly all crimes in general. In a court of law you're usually not pointing to simply one piece of evidence and getting a conviction out of it; you're pooling evidence together to construct a case. That's why eye witness testimony is weighed in despite usually not resulting in a conviction by itself.
> 
> In other words nothing would really prove sexual assault to you, or even more mind-boggingly, count as evidence for sexual assault to you, short of being caught in the act.



Sounds like you're butthurt by the rule of law and the requirements of evidence. As for general offences, then yes you have eye witness acounts, however sexual offences don't really have that.

I didn't set the standards even though I agree with them, the legal systems of the Western world operate on that principle. Guilt proven beyond reasonable doubt. The CPS confirmed in Death certificates post, they didn't charge Tate because the standards of proof haven't been met.



Death Certificate said:


> Alright. Well by your definition what is the absolute proof of rape?  What is it that a victim can hand over to the police, that is definitive evidence?



If we're going for clear cut, no ofs or buts then recorded taking place or it happens in public (like some of the gang rapes that take place in certain countries). Apart from that, evidence of rape taking place on a claimant, admittance by a third party they raped the claimant would count as evidence beyond reasonable doubt. It's why the CPS couldn't charge Tate as that doesn't exist.


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 12:05 PM)

dergeist said:


> If we're going for clear cut, no ofs or buts then recorded taking place or it happens in public (like some of the gang rapes that take place in certain countries). Apart from that, evidence of rape taking place on a claimant, admittance by a third party they raped the claimant would count as evidence beyond reasonable doubt. It's why the CPS couldn't charge Tate as that doesn't exist.



So you just proved Afg point 



afg said:


> In other words nothing would really prove sexual assault to you, or even more mind-boggingly, count as evidence for sexual assault to you, short of being caught in the act.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 12:42 PM)

Death Certificate said:


> So you just proved Afg point



No, I just argued what the legal requirement is and gave examples. If you don't like them, you could always move to another country where the laws don't respect a person's right to innocent until proven guilty or to be proven guilty beyond reasonable doubt.

Btw, you didn't read it properly.

The first part was what is clear cut, there's no room to even queation it. The second part is what would be considered beyond reasonable doubt if the first doesn't exist. Being caught in the act isn't part of that as it is removed from being caught in the act.


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 12:46 PM)

dergeist said:


> Sounds like you're butthurt by the rule of law and the requirements of evidence. As for general offences, then yes you have eye witness acounts, however sexual offences don't really have that.
> 
> I didn't set the standards even though I agree with them, the legal systems of the Western world operate on that principle. Guilt proven beyond reasonable doubt. The CPS confirmed in Death certificates post, they didn't charge Tate because the standards of proof haven't been met.



Sounds like you have no clue about what you're talking about.

You're wrong about several things so I'll go over them one by one.

1. You conflate hard proof with evidence.  What you think is necessary for evidence (something that, on its own, proves guilt beyond a reasonable doubt) is very rare in criminal cases. Something can be evidence without on its own being proof. This is just a basic misunderstanding about how the legal system works.

2. You incorrectly state that "sexual offences don't really have eye witness accounts". This is false for a few reasons. First, without eye witness accounts "public rapes" which you referenced earlier would be redundant, since the only reason it happening in public would be relevant is eye witness accounts. Second, eye witness testimony is a crucial element of sexual assault prosecution because of cross examination and incongruencies with supporting evidence.

3. You incorrectly assume that because the CPS didn't pursue your boy, they somehow agree with your absurd, bizzaro-world conception of what type of evidence counts in sexual assault cases. But you don't have to take my word for it. Here's an excerpt from the official CPS government page titled "How we prosecute rape"
​_These cases require a careful and balanced assessment of all relevant evidence, including that related to the accused or the suspect, in order to make sure that the right cases are prosecuted and there is a fair trial._​​_This might involve *scrutiny of accounts given of the event*, forensic evidence and *careful consideration of digital material* and CCTV coverage._​

So in conclusion, not only do you live in an alternate world where evidence for rape doesn't exist if they're not caught in the act or confess to prosecutors, which is a bit of a self-report if we're being honest, but you also get several things wrong about how the legal system works, and how your very own CPS works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 1:10 PM)

afg said:


> Sounds like you have no clue about what you're talking about.
> 
> You're wrong about several things so I'll go over them one by one.
> 
> 1. You conflate hard proof with evidence.  What you think is necessary for evidence (something that, on its own, proves guilt beyond a reasonable doubt) is very rare in criminal cases. Something can be evidence without on its own being proof. This is just a basic misunderstanding about how the legal system works.



First point is incorrect and isn't black and white. What constitutes beyond reasonable doubt it certainty that it happened. Even a slight possibility of it not happening isn't considered beyond reasonable doubt. On that the jury is advised to rule not guilty.




afg said:


> 2. You incorrectly state that "sexual offences don't really have eye witness accounts". This is false for a few reasons. First, without eye witness accounts "public rapes" which you referenced earlier would be redundant, since the only reason it happening in public would be relevant is eye witness accounts. Second, eye witness testimony is a crucial element of sexual assault prosecution because of cross examination and incongruencies with supporting evidence.



Don't really = not common/rare, not that they don't exist. Which is why I also mentioned gang rapes and public rapes as examples.



afg said:


> 3. You incorrectly assume that because the CPS didn't pursue your boy, they somehow agree with your absurd, bizzaro-world conception of what type of evidence counts in sexual assault cases. But you don't have to take my word for it. Here's an excerpt from the official CPS government page titled "How we prosecute rape"
> ​_These cases require a careful and balanced assessment of all relevant evidence, including that related to the accused or the suspect, in order to make sure that the right cases are prosecuted and there is a fair trial._​​_This might involve *scrutiny of accounts given of the event*, forensic evidence and *careful consideration of digital material* and CCTV coverage._​
> 
> So in conclusion, not only do you live in an alternate world where evidence for rape doesn't exist if they're not caught in the act or confess to prosecutors, which is a bit of a self-report if we're being honest, but you also get several things wrong about how the legal system works, and how your very own CPS works.



You do like listening to the sound of your own voice. Arresting, interviewing and assessing the possibility of a conviction is what the CPS does. Did they pursue it, no otherwise he would've been in court for it

This is from Death certificate's post (Response to me)



> The CPS, whose job involves assessing whether there is a realistic prospect of conviction, told VICE World News that they determined the case “did not meet our legal test, and there was no realistic prospect of a conviction” – despite Sally having allegedly been an eyewitness to Helen’s rape



It's not my bizarro standard, it is what is required for a conviction. There are a couple of other routes. The CPS generally doesn't tend to waste time on maybes as it isn't in the interest of justice.

Thanks for your time. Pat yourself on the back because you showed me how wrong I am.

Edit: This is a fair summary of the requirement.


Here's something else on reports vs convictions

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Yesterday at 1:22 PM)




----------



## afg (Yesterday at 1:39 PM)

dergeist said:


> First point is incorrect and isn't black and white. What constitutes beyond reasonable doubt it certainty that it happened. Even a slight possibility of it not happening isn't considered beyond reasonable doubt. On that the jury is advised to rule not guilty.


No. You're still not getting it.

What you think means "evidence": something that you can take, by its own, to court and will prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt and lead to conviction.

What evidence actually is: a piece of data relevant to the case that _supports the likelihood_ of guilt.


When you're prosecuting a suspect, you _collect evidence to build your case_. The reason you _collect evidence_ is often because one singular piece _isn't enough_.  If there isn't _enough evidence to reach a conviction_ that doesn't mean there wasn't _any_ evidence, it means there wasn't enough.

Get it yet?




dergeist said:


> Don't really = not common/rare, not that they don't exist. Which is why I also mentioned gang rapes and public rapes as examples.


Which is still wrong, since eye witness accounts are a crucial element in nearly every case. The victim's eye witness account, if deemed credible but the judge and jury, is often used as circumstantial evidence (which, in case you still need to explained to you, doesn't mean it's standalone proof).



dergeist said:


> You do like listening to the sound of your own voice. Arresting, interviewing and assessing the possibility of a conviction is what the CPS does. Did they pursue it, no otherwise he would've been in court for it
> 
> This is from Death certificate's post (Response to me)
> 
> ...



Speaking of the sound of your own voice, you're talking to yourself here. My point went over your head.

You think because the CPS didn't pursue the case, that the audio tape wasn't considered evidence. What actually happened is that the audio tape, which is *obviously* evidence, wasn't considered _enough evidence by itself_ to reach a _convinction_.

Had there been a trial, the tapes would be presented and taken as evidence in court. This is what you don't understand, because of your bizarro misunderstand of law. But that doesn't mean it would lead to a conviction. It's not enough for evidence simply to exist in order for a conviction to be reached. This is where reasonable doubt comes into play. Evidence can support the likelihood of guilt, but if it doesn't meet the threshold for conviction someone can be exonerated despite evidence against them. This is what the CPS determined; that this piece of evidence wasn't _enough by itself_, not that it _wasn't evidence_.



In conclusion, you are completely clueless about law, and jumped the gun to undermine victims with your smug contrarianism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 1:44 PM)

dergeist said:


> No, I just argued what the legal requirement is and gave examples.




You only mentioned those examples so that your flawed logic of getting absolute evidence in rape works in your favour.

Even then it falls apart the moment your dealing with a rape case where the victim isn't within the public eye or dealing with acts that involve drugs and alcohol 

It's funny how some people who Unironically post "Epstein didn't kill himself" memes would go into the defence of a lesser version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Yesterday at 1:47 PM)

afg said:


> No. You're still not getting it.
> 
> What you think means "evidence": something that you can take, by its own, to court and will prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt and lead to conviction.
> 
> ...


Polymath btw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 1:48 PM)

Island said:


> Polymath btw.


and we still haven't figured out the subjects he's an expert in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Yesterday at 1:49 PM)

~Gesy~ said:


> Adin is rich *because kids enjoy watching him play video games.*  Intelligence wasn't necessary lol


As someone who has streamed video games successfully for an income (though not to the degree Adin has) I can tell you that there's a lot more that goes into it than "just playing video games". If you want to be successful you have to be entertaining, you have to know how to edit videos and you have to know how to innovate your content. If it were as simple as just going live, every gamer would be a millionaire. Separating yourself from the pack and becoming a successful streamer does require intelligence.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 1:50 PM)

Island said:


> Polymath btw.


I, too, have several degrees in Skimming Wikipedia While Half Asleep. Polymath army rise up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Yesterday at 1:53 PM)

Jim said:


> and we still haven't figured out the subjects he's an expert in




How about it, @dergeist ? What exactly are you an expert in?


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 1:56 PM)

afg said:


> I, too, have several degrees on skimming Wikipedia while half asleep. Polymath army rise up.


Maybe i should start calling myself a polymath. I've done DNA research, crystal research, IT support, CPR training, safety supervisor, finance and engineering. 

This doesn't even account for the subjects i've had to study that didn't lead to any sort of job related activity like psychology or linguistics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Yesterday at 1:58 PM)

Everybody with Google is a polymath

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Yesterday at 1:59 PM)

Louis-954 said:


> As someone who has streamed video games successfully for an income (though not to the degree Adin has) I can tell you that there's a lot more that goes into it than "just playing video games". If you want to be successful you have to be entertaining, you have to know how to edit videos and you have to know how to innovate your content. If it were as simple as just going live, every gamer would be a millionaire. Separating yourself from the pack and becoming a successful streamer does require intelligence.


The simplification was intentional for comedic purposes. But yeah, his antics are obviously for entertainment purposes. 

I do disagree with the last statement though.  Being a successful streamer doesn't require intelligence.  You don't need intelligence to be a talented and charismatic entertainer. There's kids as young as 6 doing it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natty (Yesterday at 2:01 PM)

It's a wonder why more folks don't go to police for cases of rape when you have the UK's police force who are occasionally the perpetrators as in the case of Everard,  who are so far behind with their rape kit backlog so as to render prosecution toothless, as well as outright refusal to prosecute many cases of rape.  It's not like it's an institutional problem within their police force.

It's no wonder that many cases of sexual violence is then deferred to the court of public opinion. It's often the only method to gain any sort of justice. 

It's still insane that Tate wasn't prosecuted, I don't believe in the police that said there wasn't enough to convict, you have a guy who's telling a girl "I love rape, I love when I did it to you and you didn't want it, it was great for me not for you". Fucking wild.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

~Gesy~ said:


> The simplification was intentional for comedic purposes. But yeah, his antics are obviously for entertainment purposes.
> 
> I do disagree with the last statement though.  Being a successful streamer doesn't require intelligence.  You don't need intelligence to be a talented and charismatic entertainer. There's kids as young as 6 doing it.


reminds me of that one kid who had like vertical flames shoot out at the press of a button and a whole bunch of flashing lights on his stream

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Yesterday at 2:11 PM)

Onomatopoeia said:


> How about it, @dergeist ? What exactly are you an expert in?


Certainly not legal theory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 2:21 PM)

Natty said:


> It's still insane that Tate wasn't prosecuted, I don't believe in the police that said there wasn't enough to convict, you have a guy who's telling a girl "I love rape, I love when I did it to you and you didn't want it, it was great for me not for you". Fucking wild.


Yeah, to be clear, I've been arguing along the lines of what the CPS deemed (because someone here thinks they said the tapes weren't evidence), not my own opinion. I think that leaked audio should be enough to convict so long as you can show beyond a reasonable doubt that he wasn't "joking", doing a skit, whatever. And you can definitely do that through other circumstantial evidence and cross testimony. It's not often a quasi-confession is recorded.

That the CPS didn't think it was enough to reach a conviction is a poor reflection of the legal system rather than a strong one (lmao at dergeist thinking it's the latter). But either way, it has nothing to do with whether the audio is evidence (of course it is).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Yesterday at 2:26 PM)

afg said:


> "Sorry to bust your bubble, but this isn't enough to prove guilt. It's not our place to judge how couples do the deed. For some people, no means yes and it's all part of the act. This isn't the smoking gun you all think it is."



A little too articulate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 2:29 PM)

afg said:


> Yeah, to be clear, I've been arguing along the lines of what the CPS deemed (because someone here thinks they said the tapes weren't evidence), not my own opinion. I think that leaked audio should be enough to convict so long as you can show beyond a reasonable doubt that he wasn't "joking", doing a skit, whatever. And you can definitely do that through other circumstantial evidence and cross testimony. It's not often a quasi-confession is recorded.
> 
> That the CPS didn't think it was enough to reach a conviction is a poor reflection of the legal system rather than a strong one (lmao at dergeist thinking it's the latter). But either way, it has nothing to do with whether the audio is evidence (of course it is).



In regards to certain unnamed people.  I'm sure what they want for "proof" is something you know will never come up because no fucker is going to put on a camera and say "Now I'm going to rape this person." then proceed to do it.  Which in turn makes me wonder what kind of skeletons they have in their own closet regarding women and their actions towards us. 

They don't say "Innocent until proven guilty" because they care about the justice system, if they did they'd push for better ways to convict those guilty.  It's a clear "Rape isn't a thing or shouldn't be a thing, women are whores who should just take it." kind of disgusting mindset.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 2:31 PM)

dergeist said:


> Yes, a confession is contingent. That's a whole other kettle of fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ do you think a majority of rape is done in public and we got film crews documenting it?!? And you wonder why women find you repugnant

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 2:37 PM)

Eros said:


> Certainly not legal theory.



Add that to the list of my specialities.

OT: It's funny that people claim to be experts on the law yet can't explain why 1 in 100 vlaims of rape is taken to court and the conviction rate is even lower. In a beyond reasonable doubt system.



I guess these were missed by the legal experts here, sorry lawyer bros

Carry on with your two pence expert analysis


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 2:39 PM)

dergeist said:


> OT: It's funny that people claim to be experts on the law yet can't explain why 1 in 100 vlaims of rape is taken to court and the conviction rate is even lower. In a beyond reasonable doubt system.


Aren't you the only one who claimed to be an expert in law?


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 2:41 PM)

dergeist said:


> Add that to the list of my specialities.
> 
> OT: It's funny that people claim to be experts on the law yet can't explain why 1 in 100 vlaims of rape is taken to court and the conviction rate is even lower. In a beyond reasonable doubt system.
> 
> ...



We have and it's not because women are bullshitting like we know you're trying to present.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 2:43 PM)

dergeist said:


> Add that to the list of my specialities.
> 
> OT: It's funny that people claim to be experts on the law yet can't explain why 1 in 100 vlaims of rape is taken to court and the conviction rate is even lower. In a beyond reasonable doubt system.
> 
> ...


Nobody here claimed to be experts on the law. Some of us just have a basic understanding of it enough not to be wrong about nearly every line they post like you are - something that should take active effort to pull off, like being an anti-expert of sorts.

You're the one who is now claiming law to be one of your "specialties" despite being exposed as being completely clueless on it.



I gotta hand it to you. You're an underrated comedian here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 2:56 PM)

Andrew Tate: Police raid seven more homes in Romania as part of human trafficking investigation​

Police say the seven homes, in the counties of Bucharest, Ilfov, and Prahova, were raided "in order to obtain further evidence" in the investigation into Tate, who has been called the king of toxic masculinity.



> Police in Romania have carried out raids on seven more homes as part of their investigation into social media influencer Andrew Tate.
> 
> Officers from Romania's anti-organized crime agency said they had conducted searches of properties in the counties of Bucharest, Ilfov, and Prahova "in order to obtain further evidence".
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

so looking at all the arguments about Tate’s statement of“i love raping you” that wasn’t counted as legit evidence.

Which is much stronger now, dna evidence, or a statement that he did rape somebody?

edit: the only sad thing about this case is that we probably won’t see Tate vs Jake Paul this year

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 3:34 PM)

Nemesis said:


> We have and it's not because women are bullshitting like we know you're trying to present.



You don't seem to understand the difference between burden of proof (why beyond reasonable doubt exists) and a claim.  I for one wouldn't say 99 out of 100 women lied, however the requirement for a prosecution and establishing guilt and gaining a conviction has certain requirements. Unless those requirements are met, there's nothing to be discussed.

It's probably why I stay away from these threads, tbh. I end up bumping into experts on the law like the fellow below and wasting time trying to exain basic concepts to them.



afg said:


> Nobody here claimed to be experts on the law. Some of us just have a basic understanding of it enough not to be wrong about nearly every line they post like you are - something that should take active effort to pull off, like being an anti-expert of sorts.
> 
> You're the one who is now claiming law to be one of your "specialties" despite being exposed as being completely clueless on it.
> 
> ...



Still waiting on you to tell me why only 1% of cases make it to court and even less get convictions, I guess beyond reasonable doubt is beyond your understanding.

Win for the Western Justice system 
An L for the emo bros

Cry away, your tears are delicious 

Anyway, I am going to have to take my leave, you can carry on patting yourself on the back for your 'expertise' in the law



Jim said:


> Aren't you the only one who claimed to be an expert in law?



I read the views of another 'expert' here, so wanted his views (to explain why the CPS doesn't adhere to his standards and only takes 1% of cases to court) since he was questioning my expertise and explanation of beyond reasonable doubt.


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 3:38 PM)

dergeist said:


> I read the views of another 'expert' here, so wanted his views (to explain why the CPS doesn't adhere to his standards and only takes 1% of cases to court) since he was questioning my expertise and explanation of beyond reasonable doubt.


afg never claimed to be an expert.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

I'm not an expert per se, but I think most cases of rape have at least two eye witnesses.

Granted one of them has a pretty compelling reason not to testify.


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

dergeist said:


> You don't seem to understand the difference between burden of proof (why beyond reasonable doubt exists) and a claim.  I for one wouldn't say 99 out of 100 women lied, however the requirement for a prosecution and establishing guilt and gaining a conviction has certain requirements. Unless those requirements are met, there's nothing to be discussed.
> 
> It's probably why I stay away from these threads, tbh. I end up bumping into experts on the law like the fellow below and wasting time trying to exain basic concepts to them.
> 
> ...


Bro cant do a load a laundry and hes here talking about crying tears

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 3:49 PM)

dergeist said:


> Still waiting on you to tell me why only 1% of cases make it to court and even less get convictions, I guess beyond reasonable doubt is beyond your understanding.


I think a big part of it is that most cases don't have audio evidence of someone practically admitting to the crime. That would be a start. I'd go in depth but it's clear that you're not interested or even capable of following a logical argument pertaining to law. You've been made a complete fool of in this thread and exposed as a charlatan who's playing devil's advocate for a sex trafficker probably because a conservative "Muslim".



dergeist said:


> Anyway, I am going to have to take my leave, you can carry on patting yourself on the back for your 'expertise' in the law



*What level of projection is this?!*

I never claimed to be an expert. Are you schizophrenic? You're the one claiming to be an expert, not me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

Jim said:


> afg never claimed to be an expert.



By questioning my expertise it was inferred, since he understands the legal requirements better than me 




Parallax said:


> Bro cant do a load a laundry and hes here talking about crying tears



I create jobs 

Anyway, I think you should get back to Tate.


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 3:53 PM)

dergeist said:


> By questioning my expertise it was inferred, since he understands the legal requirements better than me


questioning someone's expertise has never been an implication of being an expert themselves. If that were the case, people could argue that all anti-vaxxers are medical experts.

Also, people who refuse a doctor's advice and seek another doctor or opt for different treatment aren't medical experts either.

Even in legal matters, it's possible for a lawyers client to not follow the advice of the lawyer despite not being a legal expert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

dergeist said:


> By questioning my expertise it was inferred, since he understands the legal requirements better than me


The gig is up, buddy. Nobody believes you have an "expertise" in law. Just because @dr_shadow overreacted to your wikipedia "knowledge of different subjects" once, giving you a big enough head to start pretending you're a polymath, doesn't mean you can trip over yourself with embarrassing displays of ignorance on rudimentary law and then go on to scare people into deferring to your opinions by appealing to your own authority.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 3:59 PM)

dergeist said:


> I create jobs



This sounds like you're conflating whatever specific career field you are in. Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 4:00 PM)

dergeist said:


> By questioning my expertise it was inferred, since he understands the legal requirements better than me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your law degree from


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 4:01 PM)

Jim said:


> questioning someone's expertise has never been an implication of being an expert themselves. If that were the case, people could argue that all anti-vaxxers are medical experts.
> 
> Also, people who refuse a doctor's advice and seek another doctor or opt for different treatment aren't medical experts either.
> 
> Even in legal matters, it's possible for a lawyers client to not follow the advice of the lawyer despite not being a legal expert.



Depends who does it, clearly he thought he knew the law. And understands beyond reasonable doubt. Now he's claiming lack of confessions (what he calls audio evidence) would be one reason, f me I'm sure I said that somewhere as it goes beyond reasonable doubt. 

Then he resorts to personal attacks to try and discredit, since he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It is very much inferred that he is the expert of experts here. 

You can take your legal advice from him and collecrively pool your legal expertise and also get to explaining why only 1% of rape allegations make it to court and even less result in convictions. I'm sure beyond reasonable doubt doesn't play a part in it and I most certainly misunderstood it. You can consult the expert in the law, then get back to me.


----------



## dergeist (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)

Flowjr said:


> This sounds like you're conflating whatever specific career field you are in. Lmao



It went over your head


----------



## Sagebee (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)

Natty said:


> It's a wonder why more folks don't go to police for cases of rape when you have the UK's police force who are occasionally the perpetrators as in the case of Everard,  who are so far behind with their rape kit backlog so as to render prosecution toothless, as well as outright refusal to prosecute many cases of rape.  It's not like it's an institutional problem within their police force.
> 
> It's no wonder that many cases of sexual violence is then deferred to the court of public opinion. It's often the only method to gain any sort of justice.
> 
> It's still insane that Tate wasn't prosecuted, I don't believe in the police that said there wasn't enough to convict, you have a guy who's telling a girl "I love rape, I love when I did it to you and you didn't want it, it was great for me not for you". Fucking wild.


Yeah but they said since she admitted she later had consensual sex that they thought the case wasnt strong enough to take to trial. But her credibility as a victim shouldn't be lowered just because she later admitted to having consensual sex.

Still crazy tho that they had other women with the same story and having those clear voicenotes and texts clearly admitting guilt and still didn't feel the case wasn't strong enough to take to trial.


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 4:04 PM)

dergeist said:


> Depends who does it, clearly he thought he knew the law. And understands beyond reasonable doubt. Now he's claiming lack of confessions (what he calls audio evidence) would be one reason, f me I'm sure I said that somewhere as it goes beyond reasonable doubt.
> 
> Then he resorts to personal attacks to try and discredit, since he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It is very much inferred that he is the expert of experts here.
> 
> You can take your legal advice from him and collecrively pool your legal expertise and also get to explaining why only 1% of rape allegations make it to court and even less result in convictions. I'm sure beyond reasonable doubt doesn't play a part in it and I most certainly misunderstood it. You can consult the expert in the law, then get back to me.


I've seen people personally attack medical experts personally as well when they don't have a leg to stand on. None of that ever means they're experts.

Some people even personally attack and fire their lawyers. None of this ever gives off the impression that they're legal experts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 4:04 PM)

dergeist said:


> It went over your head



And you tripped face-first into horse shit in this thread. Go do your laundry.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Death Certificate (Yesterday at 4:13 PM)

dergeist said:


> By questioning my expertise it was inferred, since he understands the legal requirements better than me



Sounds like you have fragile ego if a tiny back and forth causes you to think like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Parallax (Yesterday at 4:15 PM)

dergeist said:


> Depends who does it, clearly he thought he knew the law. And understands beyond reasonable doubt. Now he's claiming lack of confessions (what he calls audio evidence) would be one reason, f me I'm sure I said that somewhere as it goes beyond reasonable doubt.
> 
> Then he resorts to personal attacks to try and discredit, since he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It is very much inferred that he is the expert of experts here.
> 
> You can take your legal advice from him and collecrively pool your legal expertise and also get to explaining why only 1% of rape allegations make it to court and even less result in convictions. I'm sure beyond reasonable doubt doesn't play a part in it and I most certainly misunderstood it. You can consult the expert in the law, then get back to me.


Where did you get your legal degree from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## afg (Yesterday at 4:18 PM)

Flowjr said:


> This sounds like you're conflating whatever specific career field you are in. Lmao


Imagine a kid who has a degree in economics and their dad owns a restaurant. The kid goes online to talk about how he's an expert in multiple fields and employs people. That archetype of internet larper. I don't know if that's this guy, but I wouldn't be shocked if it was something similar. Clearly, he's shameless enough to claim to be an expert on law, and that anyone who disagrees with him is claiming they're an expert by defying his "expertise", while simultaneously making a fool of himself on basic legal concepts; which shows that he's at minimum a liar.

I normally wouldn't comment on this since it would be considered "off topic", but given that it's being used as an argument from authority on Andrew Tate's legal shenanigans, might as well throw the $0.02 in.



dergeist said:


> Depends who does it, clearly he thought he knew the law. And understands beyond reasonable doubt. Now he's claiming lack of confessions (what he calls audio evidence) would be one reason, f me I'm sure I said that somewhere as it goes beyond reasonable doubt.
> 
> Then he resorts to personal attacks to try and discredit, since he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It is very much inferred that he is the expert of experts here.
> 
> You can take your legal advice from him and collecrively pool your legal expertise and also get to explaining why only 1% of rape allegations make it to court and even less result in convictions. I'm sure beyond reasonable doubt doesn't play a part in it and I most certainly misunderstood it. You can consult the expert in the law, then get back to me.


This is pretty pathetic. I embarrassed you in this thread. You even stopped replying to my points and started attempting to do a dignified exit, but can't commit to it, because you can't help yourself but continue to dig yourself into a deeper and deeper hole.

Let's revisit what you got exposed for in this thread.

1. That you don't understand what evidence is, in its most basic sense.
2. That you mischaracterized the CPS's position, because you don't understand what evidence is.
3. You are a liar that claims he's an expert on a subject to save face after tripping over himself multiple times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)




----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 4:35 PM)

You watch Aba & Preach

You and I....we are not so different..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Yesterday at 5:22 PM)

Sagebee said:


> Yeah but they said since she admitted she later had consensual sex that they thought the case wasnt strong enough to take to trial. But her credibility as a victim shouldn't be lowered just because she later admitted to having consensual sex.
> 
> Still crazy tho that they had other women with the same story and having those clear voicenotes and texts clearly admitting guilt and still didn't feel the case wasn't strong enough to take to trial.



The police have a fundamental misunderstanding of what rape is. It's nonconsentual sex during the act, the victim later on saying "yeah it was consentual" despite Tate confessing that it was rape because she didn't want it *during the act *. You can't reneg that.

Yes officer, the man shot me in a confrontation, I have voice memos of him admitting that he did it, as well as him confessing that he loves to shoot specifically me, and he also asked if he was a bad person if he enjoyed it. But actually, it was just a silly little game we played.

There's numerous reasons why someone would go back on what they said regarding rape, part of which is how victims are treated during the whole process, having to relive the trauma, retaliation is another. It's so silly that they didn't even try.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

so here’s why the Tate statement does not count;

Most voluntary false confessions is necause of psychological disturbance or psychiatric disorder.

People give false confessions when there are no cops questioning for a many of reasons: maybe they wanna be notorious or famous, maybe they maybe they cannoy distinguish fantasy from reality, etc, or a or maybe they just wanna be accepted or something self punished.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Natty (Yesterday at 5:33 PM)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> so here’s why the Tate statement does not count;
> 
> Most voluntary false confessions is necause of psychological disturbance or psychiatric disorder.
> 
> People give false confessions when there are no cops questioning for a many of reasons: maybe they wanna be notorious or famous, maybe they maybe they cannoy distinguish fantasy from reality, etc, or a or maybe they just wanna be accepted or something self punished.



Sorry but are you an expert? 
J/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Yesterday at 5:33 PM)

Natty said:


> The police have a fundamental misunderstanding of what rape is. It's nonconsentual sex during the act, the victim later on saying "yeah it was consentual" despite Tate confessing that it was rape because she didn't want it *during the act *. You can't reneg that.
> 
> Yes officer, the man shot me in a confrontation, I have voice memos of him admitting that he did it, as well as him confessing that he loves to shoot specifically me, and he also asked if he was a bad person if he enjoyed it. But actually, it was just a silly little game we played.
> 
> There's numerous reasons why someone would go back on what they said regarding rape, part of which is how victims are treated during the whole process, having to relive the trauma, retaliation is another. It's so silly that they didn't even try.


In this particular story it's not that she said it was consensual during the act but she said that she later had sex with him repeatedly which she said was consensual. But like she said she was in shock and did it because she didn't want to tell herself that she was raped. But her responding like this shouldnt diminish her case since victims can respond like this and had other victims and him admitting it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Yesterday at 5:42 PM)

They have him on fraud. You can take the sex trafficking part out of it and focus on that part, because that part is all a government really needs.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Yesterday at 8:00 PM)

Natty said:


> Sorry but are you an expert?
> J/k


It’s from a legit source that I reworded. The term is called Voluntary False Confession.


----------



## Jim (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It’s from a legit source that I reworded. The term is called Voluntary False Confession.


"j/k" means just kidding, as in, the post putting the accuracy of your statement into question was made in jest. Natty didn't actually think what you said was wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natty (Yesterday at 9:13 PM)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It’s from a legit source that I reworded. The term is called Voluntary False Confession.



Jim is right.

Also I'm aware what a false confession is, but that's something the defence would have to try and push, not the prosecution. They would try to sus out if it's a false confession during trial proceedings. The police didn't go after it because she had sex with Tate consensually after(thx Sage), this confession was thrown out because of their dumbassery regarding it, most likely not because it was a false confession.

You're turning yourself into a pretzel trying to defend this guy. Fucking weird dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Yesterday at 11:14 PM)

If some of the things I've heard prove true, they'd be damning. If the women chose to work for him and have regrets, he should be let go. Hopefully, justice is served.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Today at 12:13 AM)

Lot of human trafficking supporters in this thread. 

Though dergeist being put down literally by everyone was funny. He is by now argued for terrorists, dictators, genocide and now human traffickers. That is impressive resume for a supposed polymath. I guess that is what he means by polymath.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Parallax (Today at 1:06 AM)

Lee-Sensei said:


> If some of the things I've heard prove true, they'd be damning. If the women chose to work for him and have regrets, he should be let go. Hopefully, justice is served.


Weird


----------



## Jim (58 minutes ago)

Could Tate go for insanity?


----------



## dergeist (51 minutes ago)

Amol said:


> Lot of human trafficking supporters in this thread.
> 
> Though dergeist being put down literally by everyone was funny. *He is by now argued for* *terrorists, dictators, genocide and now human traffickers.* That is impressive resume for a supposed polymath. I guess that is what he means by polymath.


----------

